# Brisco's Bargain Beans



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 29, 2019)

Anything and everything Brisco welcomed here.
I've grown his Orgi f2 and Copper Orgi and enjoyed both.
Copper Orgi:

At the moment, I'm testing Fiona's Crack: (black raspberry x jelly pie)


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

Good thread. Will be interested in seeing his gear grown out. He has some very intriguing crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Anything and everything Brisco welcomed here.
> I've grown his Orgi f2 and Copper Orgi and enjoyed both.
> Copper Orgi:View attachment 4371351
> 
> At the moment, I'm testing Fiona's Crack: (black raspberry x jelly pie)View attachment 4371353 View attachment 4371354 View attachment 4371355


I'm subbed !


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jul 29, 2019)

Woohoo BBB! I've enjoyed Sweet Dixie, Copper Chem f2s and have Black Mamba on deck. @Amos Otis could double the price and it would still deliver great value. Thanks for another good thread to watch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 29, 2019)

Subbed up! Wow the walls are clean in here.Let's see if we can get some brisco's flower posters(pics) to cover these bare walls!!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2019)

Best wishes on the rise up ,seem like a good person .


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

@SpaceGrease - With a great sense of humor to boot! Honestly wish him nothing short of great success.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 29, 2019)

Great beans from a great guy. Priced right and available at DCSeedExchange.
Orgi F2's had 2 phenos that both came out really nice. One was orangey fruity, the other was spicy like Nag Champa. Neither were short on buzz or flavor.
*
ORGI F2 Orangey Pheno*
 

*ORGI F2 Nag Champa Pheno*


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 29, 2019)

If anyone is wanting to try out an American Breeder for a euro price, then Brisco is the way to go for sure. Good beans for a good price.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 29, 2019)

Should've made this thread awhile back-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden
Orgi f2-tastes like orange gojo(mechanics hand cleaner)     copper orgi-tastes like peaches or apricots & fuel-my fav daytime smoke     ￼ awesome gear & an even better dude


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 29, 2019)

That just makes a motherfucker smile right there !


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 29, 2019)

Brisco's Susie Diamond (Jelly Pie x Fireballs)

   
She stacks nicely!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 29, 2019)

Not really much trimming to be done on any of the pics I've seen thus far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

Here's a group shot of the SDSP prize. Entries accepted until 8/10. Thanks to you groovy cats for the kind words, and for doing the Brisco's up so nicely.


----------



## Tlarss (Jul 31, 2019)

The Orgi was really nice. Grew 2 almost identical plants that have a great orange smell and excellent bag appeal.


----------



## Tlarss (Jul 31, 2019)

Growing his copper chem F2 right now and its a really nice plant. STRONG smell and unbelievable frost.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 31, 2019)

Jillybean f2's-100% germination rate on brisco's gear that I've ran as well-thanks again amigo


----------



## Tito#1 (Jul 31, 2019)

2 Black mambas start of flower can't wait to see them stack up!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

what Projects are you working on now ? is there another stud in the stable you are breeding with ? 

When can we expect a fresh drop from brisco brand .


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> what Projects are you working on now ? is there another stud in the stable you are breeding with ?
> 
> When can we expect a fresh drop from brisco brand .


What do you get when you take an F2 male and dust a F2 female. Is that F3? 
Whatever the F they are, Hibernate, and Dank Sinatra F2 x Hibernate f2 is next, for those looking for a day end'er. But it's the one after that [ in progress ] that I'm really excited about - Brisco's Big Shirley Bananas Project. Details to come later.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

Any new projected drop dates in mind ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Any new projected drop dates in mind ?


That's mostly up to Paul @DCSE to order, and me to have them available. Will probably do one more restock of what's left of the jelly pie project while germ tests of the new stuff gets done.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 4, 2019)

I've smoked 4 different orgi f2s and 2 different copper orgis. The orgi brings some beautiful smells and flavs.
I've smelled what the jp dad can add in my jp leaving fionas.

@RivendelI I've got a feeling, 'all fruit' is going to be spot on for this x. Bravo on the name, bud.

Thanks Amos. What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2019)

Vampira relaxing poolside


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 5, 2019)

Adding to my shed grow, just ordered All Fruit and Black Mamba. Shed back up after june-july heat break in SoCal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Adding to my shed grow, just ordered All Fruit and Black Mamba. Shed back up after june-july heat break in SoCal.


Much thanks for the support of DCSE and that guy. Be sure to enter two lucky numbers in the SDSP giveaway by close of day on the 10th.


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That's mostly up to Paul @DCSE to order, and me to have them available. Will probably do one more restock of what's left of the jelly pie project while germ tests of the new stuff gets done.


Yeah, been trying to snag a pack of 7 of 9. Missed them twice now at DCSE.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Yeah, been trying to snag a pack of 7 of 9. Missed them twice now at DCSE.


I kept one pack of those to possibly work with later, but the rest blew out pretty quick. It's pretty interesting to watch what catches people's eye. It's often surprising.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks for the support of DCSE and that guy. Be sure to enter two lucky numbers in the SDSP giveaway by close of day on the 10th.


In my mailbox today, socal. I am very impressed. Nice looking seeds


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 8, 2019)

SDSP ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> SDSP ?


Follow this link, amigo, then follow the easy instructions. See you there.

https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/briscos-bargain-beans.113/page-32


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 12, 2019)

Finally got around to getting some of the Fiona's Crack. Ive always wanted to try Bodhi's Black Raspberry and ive never had a jelly pie cross so it seemed like the bean to fit the bill!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Finally got around to getting some of the Fiona's Crack.


 You dog !


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4378214 You dog !


I have been out of the loop on your gear, that sounds like a hot cross, nice selections. I was thinking of doing a Purple Punch S1 x HSO Black DOG cross, sort of a similar idea, but you actually know what you’re doing with seeds.

I want to taste Fiona’s Crack! Just my speed. I will definitely pop the Orgi F2s someday, I dig Brisco’s style and impeccable taste. (The Copper Orgi was stony as a rock garden but JohnGlennsGarden did a much better job growing it than I.)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I want to taste Fiona’s Crack!


 

You should also want to taste Sweet Dixie.  It's all about being able to truthfully say you did. 

[ I did. ]



Michael Huntherz said:


> (The Copper Orgi was stony as a rock garden but JohnGlennsGarden did a much better job growing it than I.)


In the same way that I do not favorably compare my guitar skills to Steve Stevens, I also don't fret not measuring up to the superstars of weed growing.  Yet I'm still entertained for some reason.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 12, 2019)

Now I might just go home and turn up the bass/surround sound and play me some Top Gun


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 12, 2019)

Lol, turn it up


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You should also want to taste Sweet Dixie. View attachment 4378270 It's all about being able to truthfully say you did.
> 
> [ I did. ]


Was finally able to get me some Susie Diamond wet.
Thanks amigo..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Was finally able to get me some Susie Diamond wet.


 You dog !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 13, 2019)

Just got back to the garden after a few days away. I would advise anyone even remotely interested to grab a pack of fiona's crack. They smell amazing. Thick, complex fruit smells. I believe we are approaching 60 days. I'll get some pics and do some fingering to narrow down scents, tonight.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just got back to the garden after a few days away. I would advise anyone even remotely interested to grab a pack of fiona's crack. They smell amazing. Thick, complex fruit smells. I believe we are approaching 60 days. I'll get some pics and do some fingering to narrow down scents, tonight.


Ya, go do some fingering of Fiona's Crack and get back to us on that


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, go do some fingering of Fiona's Crack and get back to us on that


20 years later and my finger still stanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, go do some fingering of Fiona's Crack and get back to us on that


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2019)

FC #5 58 days. All grape jelly.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Here are my two back mambas just about done with the stretch they're starting to flower


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Here are my two back mambas just about done with the stretch they're starting to flowerView attachment 4379384 View attachment 4379386 View attachment 4379388


Beatrix Kiddos are looking murderous. [That's kill bill talk .)
The last retail pack of those go out tomorrow.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Beatrix Kiddos are looking murderous. [That's kill bill talk .)
> The last retail pack of those go out tomorrow.


Thanks amigo just hope to get through flower without any problems


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 15, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Here are my two back mambas just about done with the stretch they're starting to flowerView attachment 4379384 View attachment 4379386 View attachment 4379388


Yeah, bud. They're looking nice. Jealous of your sun.

Fiona's crack #4 has a fruit sharpie smell around 60 days.   


#3 (not pictured) has a nice raspberry carmex smell with the stardawg look. White pistils for weeks. She's the only one that needs support.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 16, 2019)

So fuckin happy I pulled the trigger on that FC! Ive been looking for that sweet grapey goodness. Last time I had that was an old purple grape ape I used to pick up from a guy and sadly, he's long gone.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

Susie Diamond #3 Day sixty something from flip. Forgot to look. I'll update the age at chop.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2019)

I didnt know Susie Diamond was a ginger?? 
Shes a beauty Cob!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I didnt know Susie Diamond was a ginger??
> Shes a beauty Cob!


Thank you Red. Ginger? I'm not hip.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, bud. They're looking nice. Jealous of your sun.
> 
> Fiona's crack #4 has a fruit sharpie smell around 60 days. View attachment 4379998 View attachment 4379997 View attachment 4379999
> 
> ...


Now that's some crack I wouldn't mind putting my lips on!
Both puns intended.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Red. Ginger? I'm not hip.


Red heads = ginger


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Red heads = ginger
> View attachment 4381977


Ive well earned both


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Red. Ginger? I'm not hip.


I was always on team Ginger.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was always on team Ginger.


Man I dig tall red heads but Mary Ann's tiny little self gets me. She reminds me of another short brunette I dig


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 19, 2019)

Your boys are missing the true hellcat of the group .

Mrs Howell and her peal necklace that ole girl will kill an untrained sailor .


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Your boys are missing the true hellcat of the group .
> 
> Mrs Howell and her peal necklace that ole girl will kill an untrained sailor .


Indeed.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

When Red said Ginger, Ol gal from Gulligan's Island is the first person that popped into my mind. Sadly thee only Ginger I know. Had a short circuit of wiring and didn't make the correlation to the red headedness.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 19, 2019)

@CoB_nUt have you popped any more copper tonys since the boys? If not, I would at least put them on your short list.
Kill smoke. A nice sour glue with a slight chem touch. 

And I'm really fuckn high. 

Top shelf contest prize, AO.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 19, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @CoB_nUt have you popped any more copper tonys since the boys? If not, I would at least put them on your short list.
> Kill smoke. A nice sour glue with a slight chem touch.
> 
> And I'm really fuckn high.
> ...


JGG what's good growmie! No sir,I haven't popped any more of the Copper Tony's. I do have some pollen from the rank male saved.

I've got to get the Copper Raspberrys in veg into to flower soon. I have an all briscoe's run planned and will definitely added the CTs to the list.
Thanks for the suggestion,they'll be added to the list.
Did you get much stretch from her? Also,how long did you take her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @CoB_nUt have you popped any more copper tonys since the boys? If not, I would at least put them on your short list.
> Kill smoke. A nice sour glue with a slight chem touch.
> 
> And I'm really fuckn high.
> ...


Wait......what ??? [ oh if I'd only seen ]


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> JGG what's good growmie! No sir,I haven't popped any more of the Copper Tony's. I do have some pollen from the rank male saved.
> 
> I've got to get the Copper Raspberrys in veg into to flower soon. I have an all briscoe's run planned and will definitely added the CTs to the list.
> Thanks for the suggestion,they'll be added to the list.
> Did you get much stretch from her? Also,how long did you take her?


Right on, bud. Looking forward to that run! Stretch was minimal, like 50%. She finished between 65-70 days. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey @Amos Otis, what's the Vampira's weed like? I can't find any info on IHG's Crypt keeper, just crosses with it.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Amos Otis, what's the Vampira's weed like? I can't find any info on IHG's Crypt keeper, just crosses with it.


Crypteen x Purple Hulk. 

She’s easy to grow, not finicky. Be gentle if you plan on LST. Should have great flavor with some kick. I wish I could show some flowering pics or nug shots, but they haven’t hit that stride yet.


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Crypteen x Purple Hulk.
> 
> She’s easy to grow, not finicky. Be gentle if you plan on LST. Should have great flavor with some kick. I wish I could show some flowering pics or nug shots, but they haven’t hit that stride yet.


Does she show any color and how is her structure in flower? The IHG Crypt Keeper is honestly what caught my eye in the mix.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Does she show any color and how is her structure in flower? The IHG Crypt Keeper is honestly what caught my eye in the mix.


I’m not sure about flower quite yet. I sexed them and then transplanted them to larger pots. They are now just showing their preflowers again. My plant structure on these is also not how she’d normally grow. They’ve gone through the gauntlet being monster cropped, super cropped, LST etc. and are outdoors so I’ve had to keep them bushy/stealth. I’ll take some pics tonight after their pest management treatments.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

Briscoe's Susie Diamond#3 -Fireballs x Jelly Pie
Chop Chop @65 days.

This gal is the 48 type.Heavy nugmeat.


Really sweet smell I can't nail down yet. Sweeter than #'s 1 & 2 and not grape from the jp like them either.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

Susie Diamond


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

Susie,last 1 I promise.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 24, 2019)

Fiona's crack #3 smells of sweet fruit and lemon(maybe) stardawg funk. Hard to pinpoint. A little hps pic from around day 65.
Dense, meaty buds.
Structure.

She's got 2 smaller branches completely flopped over the bucket. Left some nugs, all the way down because it was a tester; no balls or nanners.

Edit: Ricky #1 is a couple weeks into flower and stacking nicely. 
Ricky #2 was a Ricky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ricky #2 was a Ricky.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4384630


Ricky don't lose that number


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> FC #5 58 days. All grape jelly.View attachment 4379180 View attachment 4379181


My good buddy @JohnGlennsGarden stopped by for a safety meeting & brought by fiona crack#5 & its kill w/hammer potency-fresh grapes & strawberry's-nice cross @Amos Otis & awesome work jgg


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Black mambas doing gr8 the frost is starting to come, in they r stackin hard


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My good buddy @JohnGlennsGarden stopped by for a safety meeting & brought by fiona crack#5 & its kill w/hammer potency-fresh grapes & strawberry's-nice cross @Amos Otis & awesome work jgg


Very cool. Making that seed is the next best thing to being the guy at the party that brought the wacky weed. 



Tito#1 said:


> Black mambas doing gr8 the frost is starting to come, in they r stackin hardView attachment 4385174 View attachment 4385175 View attachment 4385176


A gorgeous field of dreams !


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 28, 2019)

I have some Copper XXX OG seeds here -- what are the genetics of this?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I have some Copper XXX OG seeds here -- what are the genetics of this?


IHG's Triple OG [ 00 Kush Breath x Tahoe OG] x Copper Chem. This was released commercially as Candy Samples.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 7, 2019)

Ricky Steamboat from @Amos Otis  
(I've taken some liberties, here, but I'm going with my favorite Ricky)













My brother was always the dragon or superfly snuka. I was either bad news brown or the junk yard dog. (For the record, I quit watching wrastlin way before stone cold.)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ricky Steamboat from @Amos Otis View attachment 4390775 View attachment 4390776
> (I've taken some liberties, here, but I'm going with my favorite Ricky)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, amigo, but I don't claim 'Ricky' as a Brisco bean. It's the short pheno [ if I remember correctly] of orange cookies x chocolate diesel from @Useful Seeds, a smoke I thoroughly enjoyed, which gave up about a dozen seeds.

Also....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 8, 2019)

I always liked these guys


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ricky Steamboat from @Amos Otis View attachment 4390775 View attachment 4390776
> (I've taken some liberties, here, but I'm going with my favorite Ricky)
> 
> 
> ...


The steam boat was my guy back in the day! Would have us kids jumping off dressers and beds, flying drop kicks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

True story:
I owned a pro shop / tanning salon inside a large gym in the mid-late 90s. TheJim Crockett wrestling shows came through about every 4 months, and when they were in town, a lot of the 'stars' would train at the gym and tan in my place. While most all the regular gym members would fall out over these guys, I liked to have fun with them by feigning I didn't know who they were. [ Lex Luger got seriously pissed, but that's another story.]

So on this day, a group of about 6 of them came in, and of course, they always acted like they owned the place. So these two guys hollered from the doorway that they wanted to tan after they trained, and I told them they had to book a time that was open [ it was a slow Saturday afternoon - we were wide open ]. So they finally decided to pick time slots, I think it was 3 o'clock, and started to walk off, and I said "HEY". They look back in, and I said " I need your names to book the appointments." [ I knew who they were ]. They look at each other like "WTF?" Finally the one guy says "Ricky", and I write Ricky in the book, then say "Last name?". He looks at me like he wants to kill me, but says kinda sheepish-like and subdued "Steamboat". I shoot him a quick look like "Seriously, dude?", but then write it down, then looked at the other guy: "Your name?" He says [ knowing I was fkkking with them ] "Sting." I slightly shook my head, and said " OK...whatever...just be here by 3:00".

It was months later, and Steamboat was in the gym again with another group [one was Diamond Dallas Page, by far the coolest cat of all of them]. He comes in the salon, and was real cool; says "I'm Rick Blood - you got any tan spots open in an hour?" And I said, "Man, you look just like this steamboat guy that was here a few months ago." He laughed pretty hard and said he knew I was messing with him and Sting the last time. He says, "I thought it was pretty ballsy, but Steve [Sting] talked for days about driving back here and seriously fkkking you up."


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> True story:
> I owned a pro shop / tanning salon inside a large gym in the mid-late 90s. TheJim Crockett wrestling shows came through about every 4 months, and when they were in town, a lot of the 'stars' would train at the gym and tan in my place. While most all the regular gym members would fall out over these guys, I liked to have fun with them by feigning I didn't know who they were. [ Lex Luger got seriously pissed, but that's another story.]
> 
> So on this day, a group of about 6 of them came in, and of course, they always acted like they owned the place. So these two guys hollered from the doorway that they wanted to tan after they trained, and I told them they had to book a time that was open [ it was a slow Saturday afternoon - we were wide open ]. So they finally decided to pick time slots, I think it was 3 o'clock, and started to walk off, and I said "HEY". They look back in, and I said " I need your names to book the appointments." [ I knew who they were ]. They look at each other like "WTF?" Finally the one guy says "Ricky", and I write Ricky in the book, then say "Last name?". He looks at me like he wants to kill me, but says kinda sheepish-like and subdued "Steamboat". I shoot him a quick look like "Seriously, dude?", but then write it down, then looked at the other guy: "Your name?" He says [ knowing I was fkkking with them ] "Sting." I slightly shook my head, and said " OK...whatever...just be here by 3:00".
> ...


The old man used to tell similar stories from the gym he frequented in the quad cities. Said the bushwackers and undertaker were cool, ultimate warrior was the biggest ass and Bobby the brain acted exactly the same in person as on tv.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 9, 2019)

Anybody have any idea of the lineage of the purple hulk, nitro or crypteen strains?


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 11, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Anybody have any idea of the lineage of the purple hulk, nitro or crypteen strains?


Not yet, but the pack of Vampiras is on deck.

Looked like a tasty cross, and Labor day sale @DCSE sweetened the deal.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 11, 2019)

Amos, I scored that pack of 7 of 9 someone didn't pay for @DCSE yesterday. Woo-hoo!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 11, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Not yet, but the pack of Vampiras is on deck.
> 
> Looked like a tasty cross, and Labor day sale @DCSE sweetened the deal.


They are an easy plant to grow IMO. Not fussy and they didn’t stretch like crazy outdoors. I did manipulate them heavily though as in, monster cropping, super cropping, topping and LST. I’ll take a picture in a week or two when they put on some more weight. They still have probably 4+ weeks left.

Congrats on that 7 of 9...thought she was long gone...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Anybody have any idea of the lineage of the purple hulk, nitro or crypteen strains?


I got Black Nitro and Crypt Keeper as 5 pack freebies from The Dank Team - remember them? Nitro x Purple Hulk and Crypteen x Purple Hulk is as far back as I've been able to trace. Both of the shirleys I ran from those were tasty, easy, and good buzz. Seemed like a good match for the JP to me based on the similarities.



Lurrabq said:


> Amos, I scored that pack of 7 of 9 someone didn't pay for @DCSE yesterday. Woo-hoo!


Nice score ! That;s another IHG strain in that cross - rainbow cookies, which is reliably first rate.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 12, 2019)

I came up in the era of the Von Eric's,Ice man King Parsons,Brusier Brody etc. I stopped watching when the TV's got better definition and the scripts got worse.


----------



## Stickyjones (Sep 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I got Black Nitro and Crypt Keeper as 5 pack freebies from The Dank Team - remember them? Nitro x Purple Hulk and Crypteen x Purple Hulk is as far back as I've been able to trace. Both of the shirleys I ran from those were tasty, easy, and good buzz. Seemed like a good match for the JP to me based on the similarities.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score ! That;s another IHG strain in that cross - rainbow cookies, which is reliably first rate.


Thanks for the response, those are some great freebies to have been gifted, from what I've seen of the purple hulk it is a beautiful plant..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I got Black Nitro and Crypt Keeper as 5 pack freebies from The Dank Team - remember them? Nitro x Purple Hulk and Crypteen x Purple Hulk is as far back as I've been able to trace. Both of the shirleys I ran from those were tasty, easy, and good buzz. Seemed like a good match for the JP to me based on the similarities.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score ! That;s another IHG strain in that cross - rainbow cookies, which is reliably first rate.


I remember the "dank team"- it was natural green remedies when I started my bean buying journey


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 12, 2019)

Fiona's crack #4
Strawberries and lime. You can't tell from pics, but she's pink inside, near the stem. Strong weed that you can still function on, unlike FC #5. 5 is night, night meds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Fiona's crack #4View attachment 4393399
> Strawberries and lime. You can't tell from pics, but she's pink inside, near the stem. Strong weed that you can still function on, unlike FC #5. 5 is night, night meds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I came up in the era of the Von Eric's,Ice man King Parsons,Brusier Brody etc. I stopped watching when the TV's got better definition and the scripts got worse.


One of my good buddies calls me killer kowalski. He said its cuz I grow killer buds but thats subjective, lol.


----------



## bennyb80 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey Brisco, what would you say is your 2 tastiest selections currently on DCSE?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, amigo, but I don't claim 'Ricky' as a Brisco bean. It's the short pheno [ if I remember correctly] of orange cookies x chocolate diesel from @Useful Seeds, a smoke I thoroughly enjoyed, which gave up about a dozen seeds.
> 
> Also....
> View attachment 4390867


Ric Flair drip!!! Whooooooooo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I always liked these guys


They were old then... You have to go back to WCW,NWA days to really get the full effect of these cats!!! This could turn into a whole new discussion cause I KNOW some of y'all remember the good old days of wrasslin'!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

bennyb80 said:


> Hey Brisco, what would you say is your 2 tastiest selections currently on DCSE?


All the crosses were paired together because they share good flavors in common. Raspberry Pie is definitely one for flavor, but the PRK used is often a finicky plant in growth and a light yielder. Finding a good pheno would be key.

Also, Blaze Starr is half TGA Ace of Spades, which is a notorious flavor bombshell.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 13, 2019)

Don’t sell those Vampira short. They are all fruit on the front end. They’re the two short ones in front (3ft).


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 14, 2019)

bennyb80 said:


> Hey Brisco, what would you say is your 2 tastiest selections currently on DCSE?


@JohnGlennsGarden's fiona's crack #5 was so good we got another pk the other pk is a freebie from dc


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 14, 2019)

The Raspberry Pie has some tasty plants to be found. I found one out of half a pack that was a wicked combo of berry and stardawg, heavy on the berry.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 14, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> The Raspberry Pie has some tasty plants to be found. I found one out of half a pack that was a wicked combo of berry and stardawg, heavy on the berry.


Fiona's crack #3 is very similar. Berry and stardawg with a nice, motivated daytime buzz.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden's fiona's crack #5 was so good we got another pk


Ustedes gatos maravillosos rock! Gracias, amigos, for doing great work on the crack ! With some good fortune, I hope to have babies from the c-bananas to send your way soon. Smoked a first sample of dried mom last night. Me encantó !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ustedes gatos maravillosos rock! Gracias, amigos, for doing great work on the crack ! With some good fortune, I hope to have babies from the c-bananas to send your way soon. Smoked a first sample of dried mom last night. Me encantó !


Good deal-wait till you try cherry cookies x purple urkle its killer


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Good deal-wait till you try cherry cookies x purple urkle its killer


I've got those 2 beans about 3 weeks from finish and they look good. Took clones of both, because of the high  recommendation. [also dropped some banana punch dust on the very lower buds of both via @CoB_nUt ].


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got those 2 beans about 3 weeks from finish and they look good. Took clones of both, because of the high  recommendation. [also dropped some banana punch dust on the very lower buds of both via @CoB_nUt ].


What say you?
Banana'd Urkle Cookies?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What say you?
> Banana'd Urkle Cookies?


"Steve urkle cookies?"


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 14, 2019)

Copper Orgi at day 29 of 12/12. Orange candy and fuel.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What say you?
> Banana'd Urkle Cookies?


I was thinking....[purple urkle x cherry cookies] x banana punchsicle =
Purple Banana Churkle


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was thinking....[purple urkle x cherry cookies] x banana punchsicle =
> Purple Banana Churkle


Now that's a winner.
I see what you did!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Copper Orgi at day 29 of 12/12. Orange candy and fuel.
> View attachment 4394617


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)

she's back - with friends

 
southern oranges
 
Carla x Dixie


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 18, 2019)

whats sweet dixie?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> whats sweet dixie?


Brisco's girl. [also, Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi ]


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2019)

Who's Carla??? From Cheers???


----------



## Tlarss (Sep 19, 2019)

Been growing Copper Chem F2 that came as a freebie. One of the nicest plants I’ve ever grown.  It checks every box for me. It also finishes in about 56 days. Been cloning the hell of it and I’m on my third run with it. Here we are about 24 days into flower.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Quick Black mamba update


----------



## main cola (Sep 21, 2019)

7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> 7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies) View attachment 4398047View attachment 4398048 View attachment 4398049View attachment 4398050


So youre gunning for October potm? Lol, just kidding but that girl looks primo buddy. Good job Main!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So youre gunning for October potm? Lol, just kidding but that girl looks primo buddy. Good job Main!


Thought the same thing.


----------



## main cola (Sep 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So youre gunning for October potm? Lol, just kidding but that girl looks primo buddy. Good job Main!





Amos Otis said:


> Thought the same thing.


Thank you... I’m really glad Amos that you plan on making more of the 7 of 9
People shouldn’t sleep on these ..I would run some more for sure


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 23, 2019)

main cola said:


> 7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies) View attachment 4398047View attachment 4398048 View attachment 4398049View attachment 4398050


Nice work, main. You've got your shit dialed in, bud. Looking forward to smell and flavor reports.


Other Brisco news:
Fiona's crack is potent, flavorful weed.
First smoke of the day was a couple bong bowls of fc4 at 4pm. After running for an hour, showering and running some errands, I was still pleasantly baked at 8:00.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Other Brisco news:
> Fiona's crack is potent, flavorful weed.


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 25, 2019)

I ran two packs this year for outdoor and it has been a blast of loud funky fun. My gem(Blaze Starr F1) of the lot is a lone female ( yup i lost the genetic lottery but still got the prize gem lol) . Indica dom pheno that reeks of a grapey limey berry musk and is frosted to the gills. Sadly just one female from the 10 but def a keeper so far and clones rooted in 4-5days. 

Scored 7 of ten females from my pack of Susie Diamond. Three phenos ...two sativa dom that have great funk and golfball size nugs ( week 4 of flower) and a Indica dom that smells like kerosene soaked oranges/citrus. Slight burnt rubber funk to it also! 

For the price and quality Im amazedballs! Great work @Amos Otis . Will love another run at the Blaze Starr. Prob the frostiest pheno I found this year indoors and out


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> For the price and quality Im amazedballs! Great work @Amos Otis . Will love another run at the Blaze Starr. Prob the frostiest pheno I found this year indoors and out


Much thanks for the support and report, amigo. Feel free to post pics if you can.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 26, 2019)

Copper Orgi at 40 days of 12/12. Citrus fruit and berry terps.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 26, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Copper Orgi at 40 days of 12/12. Citrus fruit and berry terps. View attachment 4400384


What a beaut!

Amos is knocking it out with his crosses!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 26, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Copper Orgi at 40 days of 12/12. Citrus fruit and berry terps. View attachment 4400384


Holy shit ballz dude-that looks fuckin killer


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Copper Orgi at 40 days of 12/12. Citrus fruit and berry terps. View attachment 4400384


Dammmmmm!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Copper Orgi at 40 days of 12/12. Citrus fruit and berry terps. View attachment 4400384


Hot Damn! Nicely done @Spondylo Grow & @Amos Otis. 
I know which packs I'm popping for my Briscoe's run. Copper Tony, Copper Orgi & Orgi F2.

Post it as POTM & the other spot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2019)

"Digging through the stash... did Amos send me some of those copper orgies?!" Swing and a miss, lol. He did graciously gift me copper chem f2 and I'm stoked to get at those next round of popping regulars. But seriously that looks incredible @Spondylo Grow and @Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "Digging through the stash... did Amos send me some of those copper orgies?!" Swing and a miss, lol. He did graciously gift me copper chem f2 and I'm stoked to get at those next round of popping regulars. But seriously that looks incredible @Spondylo Grow and @Amos Otis


I recall you did a nice job on Sweet Dixie. The plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I recall you did a nice job on Sweet Dixie. The plant.


Growing her was easy breezy. The new crosses you got will turn a head or two as well.

Those c. chem f2 are gonna get wet as soon as I can fit them in. Wanting some chem in my life.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "Digging through the stash... did Amos send me some of those copper orgies?!" Swing and a miss, lol. He did graciously gift me copper chem f2 and I'm stoked to get at those next round of popping regulars. But seriously that looks incredible @Spondylo Grow and @Amos Otis


Lol, I swung and missed too. I don't have the Orgi F2's. Fiona's Crack will fill the void. Heh.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol, I swung and missed too. I don't have the Orgi F2's.


Why not? I know a guy with a sack of 'em, and so do you.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not? I know a guy with a sack of 'em, and so do you. View attachment 4400570


Most definitely will take him up on that!


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Black mamba has a fruity smell to her


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2019)

*Well done !*


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *Well done !*
> 
> View attachment 4403319


Thanx amigo


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 4, 2019)

I took this cut of Copper Orgi #1 that I have been posting, at 29 days of flower. 4 days under a dome and it had roots. 7 days later, we have successful reveg. This plant has been a breeze to grow, in every way.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I took this cut of Copper Orgi #1 that I have been posting, at 29 days of flower. 4 days under a dome and it had roots. 7 days later, we have successful reveg. This plant has been a breeze to grow, in every way.
> View attachment 4403531


I'd been considering bringing back a couple of the 'cop squad' crosses. Your pics were a deciding factor in choosing Copper Orgi as the focal point.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 4, 2019)

Good decision. Copper orgi and copper tony were great smoke. That cc male let the ladies shine while giving just enough chem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good decision. Copper orgi and copper tony were great smoke. That cc male let the ladies shine while giving just enough chem.


In fact, it was a 3 male splurge on everything but Tony.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> In fact, it was a 3 male splurge on everything but Tony.
> 
> View attachment 4404004


Right on. My Cu x's were so similar in structure I would have guessed 1 male.









Also, disagree slightly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Also, disagree slightly.
> View attachment 4404047


Good one ! 



Sure, life can deal you a bad hand. 

Just gotta deal with it.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 7, 2019)

Not sure which way this forum is heading, butt, I had issues with sex.

Popped six regular seeds, 5 BBB seeds. Four of which turned on me, male bastards. See the beautiful female orgi on the left? One on right is black mamba, 
Nope, two all male orgi's, not really my thing. I think that orgi is transgendered, female to male.
Sorry Amos,

So first six seeds popped, 5 females, next group of six, 5 males. Hmm, almost looks like 50%!!

Maybe my Black Mamba could use some male orgi!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Not sure which way this forum is heading


If comedy, earnest attempts at comedy, and good natured elbows among friends are not your thing, this thread may be hard to take for sure.



newgrow16 said:


> I had issues with sex.


Don't let it get you down, amigo. I've found......._that is to say, *I've heard, *_that it's always the partner's fault. 



newgrow16 said:


> Popped six regular seeds, 5 BBB seeds. Four of which turned on me, male bastards. See the beautiful female orgi on the left? One on right is black mamba,
> Nope, two all male orgi's, not really my thing. I think that orgi is transgendered, female to male.
> Sorry Amos,


No need to apologize for getting males from reg seeds, but are you saying you had females that hermed?


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If comedy, earnest attempts at comedy, and good natured elbows among friends are not your thing, this thread may be hard to take for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Hermes, that Orgi plant was built like a girl. Black Mamba female is in flower shed.

Ok, I won't attempt comedy again.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 7, 2019)

...and on stage next Sweet Emotions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> No Hermes, that Orgi plant was built like a girl. Black Mamba female is in flower shed.
> 
> Ok, I won't attempt comedy again.


No way...bring it on brotato chip. Especially now that I'm past my ' oh hell no ' chucker moment.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 8, 2019)

Ricky!

Thanks for sharing these, pal!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ricky!
> View attachment 4405100
> Thanks for sharing these, pal!


My pleasure, amigo. I'm a couple days away from chopping 2 Purple Urkle x Cherry Cookies you cats sent this way that look real tasty. I got clones also.  Rebel Yells should have landed your way [ Bub's ].


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 8, 2019)

This is our Black Mamba(f) X Cannarado's Daily Grape(m) finishing up outdoors this year. Just starting to turn purple and should start to see a fade. Started 5 beaners and kept just this pheno. Perfect blend of Mamba and DG. Loud af fruit bowl of dark berries and gas. Hopefully upstate VT weather will continue to be kind thru the next week or two.

I need to get back in the genetic pool of Black Mamba asap! Hint Hint @Amos Otis  I just built a new testing room 18X12'


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> This is our Black Mamba(f) X Cannarado's Daily Grape(m) finishing up outdoors this year. Just starting to turn purple and should start to see a fade. Started 5 beaners and kept just this pheno. Perfect blend of Mamba and DG. Loud af fruit bowl of dark berries and gas. Hopefully upstate VT weather will continue to be kind thru the next week or two.
> 
> I need to get back in the genetic pool of Black Mamba asap! Hint Hint @Amos Otis  I just built a new testing room 18X12'


I got quite a few requests for more Black Mamba and 7 of 9, and they are underway. Sounds like a sweet cross you've made, amigo.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 8, 2019)

That cross indeed does sound delicious. Both Vampiras are developing a sour grape lime skittles smell and the aroma fills the backyard. Unfortunately the bud structure isn’t very tight due to inadequate sunlight(my guess more so than genetics). They should fill out a little bit hopefully these next couple weeks. If they don’t, the smoke will still be superb based on the terpene profile.

I’m going to strip them like crazy even though they’re outdoors otherwise they’ll certainly succumb to bud rot with the forecast the next week or so.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I got quite a few requests for more Black Mamba and 7 of 9, and they are underway. Sounds like a sweet cross you've made, amigo.


Not sure if you do the receive a clone but if you do I can get you a cut of my BlackBerry leaning black dog, or if not I got plenty of blk dog x gs beans for you too. Just holler if you ever get the urge. Cheers Amos


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 8, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> This is our Black Mamba(f) X Cannarado's Daily Grape(m) finishing up outdoors this year. Just starting to turn purple and should start to see a fade. Started 5 beaners and kept just this pheno. Perfect blend of Mamba and DG. Loud af fruit bowl of dark berries and gas. Hopefully upstate VT weather will continue to be kind thru the next week or two.
> 
> I need to get back in the genetic pool of Black Mamba asap! Hint Hint @Amos Otis  I just built a new testing room 18X12'


Damn! You don't mess around. Some of the jelly pie x testers haven't finished yet and you're already finishing a cross of that cross. Crazy fast breeding! Nice work, bud!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if you do the receive a clone but if you do I can get you a cut of my BlackBerry leaning black dog, or if not I got plenty of blk dog x gs beans for you too. Just holler if you ever get the urge. Cheers Amos


I appreciate the offer, of course, but if I were to pursue something more w/ Black D.O.G., I'd use the Black Mamba for the added boost from Jelly Pie in terps and stone. Making a good strain gooder and all.  



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn! You don't mess around. Some of the jelly pie x testers haven't finished yet and you're already finishing a cross of that cross. Crazy fast breeding! Nice work, bud!


You know, it struck me at first as mighty fast work, too, but then....oh, look, donuts !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I appreciate the offer, of course, but if I were to pursue something more w/ Black D.O.G., I'd use the Black Mamba for the added boost from Jelly Pie in terps and stone. Making a good strain gooder and all.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it struck me at first as mighty fast work, too, but then....oh, look, donuts !


Coincidentally, our family crest is a donut.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 10, 2019)

Brisco's Copper Orgi (Copper Chem x Orgi) at 55 days.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 10, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Coincidentally, our family crest is a donut.


And so is Raymond Feltons.....


(Sorry, that's kind of a local NBA joke)

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4408498


Schwag!

Sweet man


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 21, 2019)

Came home from a shitty day at work to crack one of these
Check the mail & now gonna crack these-thanks buddy for making my day better
Sorry bout pics-not diggin this new format


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 21, 2019)

Anything new in the pipeline @Amos Otis?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Anything new in the pipeline @Amos Otis?


 7 0f 9 F2s and crosses not far from clone and flip. Crosses could include Mamba #9 [Black Mamba], Animal Pie and Sundae Sunset, names pending.
 Banana project clones ready for flip; waiting a few days for mom pollen donors to catch up.
Also, Sweet Dixie and Hibernate crosses just entered testing mostly at the other place. Copper Orgi will be brought back along with a Copper Candy cross [ Candy Samples ] hopefully in the new year. The schwag turned out well. That'll be part of some future promos and contests.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4411179 7 0f 9 F2s and crosses not far from clone and flip. Crosses could include Mamba #9 [Black Mamba], Animal Pie and Sundae Sunset, names pending.
> View attachment 4411182 Banana project clones ready for flip; waiting a few days for mom pollen donors to catch up.
> Also, Sweet Dixie and Hibernate crosses just entered testing mostly at the other place. Copper Orgi will be brought back along with a Copper Candy cross [ Candy Samples ] hopefully in the new year. The schwag turned out well. That'll be part of some future promos and contests.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 22, 2019)

@Amos Otis what kind of labeler do you use? Dymo?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> @Amos Otis what kind of labeler do you use? Dymo?


This one has held up well, and it's $10 off currently at Amazon. The one caution I would give is when you re-order labels, *do not* go with the cheaper generic labels, which are a *PIA* to get the backing off of. Get the genuine replacements rolls. They're worth double the savings you'd get.

*Brother P-touch, PTD210
*


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Black mamba #1


----------



## coppershot (Oct 29, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Brisco's Copper Orgi (Copper Chem x Orgi) at 55 days.



Shit is fire!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 1, 2019)

2 sweet chiquita(cbanana x sweet dixie) popped tails and went into solos, this morning.

I've tried 3 different cbanana phenos. This x should be a tasty headringer. Thanks, bud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've tried 3 different cbanana phenos.


Exactly why I wanted to get those beans in your hands. Who better than you and Bub to see what's in there. How do you like the new name?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Exactly why I wanted to get those beans in your hands. Who better than you and Bub to see what's in there. How do you like the new name?


I dig. Much more fitting.
Rebel yell should be a chem d, gmo type cross.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

Just posted a contest at the other place for those that have grown and shown Brisco buds. One shirt and one hat will be awarded. Ongoing until Tuesday night.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 3, 2019)

Darn! My 7 of 9's are a couple of weeks behind yours so no buds yet.

Cool shirt, I have my wife to hang it on. Digging the look of the gear!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Darn! My 7 of 9's are a couple of weeks behind yours so no buds yet.
> 
> Cool shirt, I have my wife to hang it on. Digging the look of the gear!


Maybe @JohnGlennsGarden will give you his spot - let's see.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe @JohnGlennsGarden will give you his spot - let's see.


I would gladly donate my spot in the competition to @Lurrabq


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I would gladly donate my spot in the competition to @Lurrabq


Very cool. Thank you! Just put the first confirmed lady in its final pot, but they need a week to veg. I only have three going now.
I'll try and get pics when things get interesting.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 15, 2019)

I know how much you bargain hunters love veg pics. Sweet chiquita 1 and 2. Still alive. I like their serrations.
Look at this silly leaf.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I know how much you bargain hunters love veg pics.


I sure do.  Here's the Pete Hutter's Stash project, just underway.


4 various bananas a couple of weeks into bloom, waiting on some magic dust.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

Annnnnnd we're off!
7 Copper Orgi big ones
8 Candy Samples Smaller ones. I got another 3 coty 3 leaf-er in the Candy Samples. I think the Copper Chem is the common denominator to this.

Not sure why the second pic is upside down and reversed.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 20, 2019)

Amos, I didn't realize the stretch potential of the Jelly pie f2's. They're half again taller than the 7 of 9's. Probably twice the internode spacing. 7's are perfect little bushes, which is my preferred stature.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

I dig perfect little bushes myself. Good to know about the 7..... of 9s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Amos, I didn't realize the stretch potential of the Jelly pie f2's. They're half again taller than the 7 of 9's. Probably twice the internode spacing. 7's are perfect little bushes, which is my preferred stature.


Mine, too. Jelly Pie is not known for stretch; how many do you have going? All those I ran to finish were medium to medium high. On the other hand, JP is half Stardawg.



CoB_nUt said:


> I dig perfect little bushes myself. Good to know about the 7..... of 9s.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok big bushes aren't discriminated against....pending mitigating circumstances


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine, too. Jelly Pie is not known for stretch; how many do you have going? All those I ran to finish were medium to medium high. On the other hand, JP is half Stardawg.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424262View attachment 4424263


I started 3, got two girls. The boy just started showing two nights ago. He's out back with two others, a 7 and a CCS Dirty Fantasy


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Pic dump...Black mambas #1 n #2 after the cure


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 7, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Pic dump...Black mambas #1 n #2 after the cure View attachment 4432748View attachment 4432749View attachment 4432750View attachment 4432751View attachment 4432752View attachment 4432753View attachment 4432754View attachment 4432755


Shining like diamonds!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Pic dump...Black mambas #1 n #2 after the cure View attachment 4432748View attachment 4432749View attachment 4432750View attachment 4432751View attachment 4432752View attachment 4432753View attachment 4432754View attachment 4432755


Black Mamba babies in the oven.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Southern oranges I think they r 10 days 12/12 I cut down a male a few days ago


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)

Testing underway for Carla Olson x Sweet Dixie [ Dream Team }, Bag of Oranges [Useful] x Sweet Dixie [Southern Oranges], and Dank Sinatra x Hibernate.


L - R: Banana Cocktail clone [Honest], 2 Southern Banana clones [ Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie ], and a Pete Hutter's Stash shirley from seed, just spitting pistils. They'll be dusted with 'Big Bananas' pollen blend.



Pete's [Big] Banana


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 18, 2019)

One confirmed female. #2 looks to be leaning that way, as well. Gonna flower them a couple weeks apart. #1 is getting new sneakers tonight and flipped in a week.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 18, 2019)

My last two southern oranges r girls #1 is stretcher good nod spacing #2 is a bit shorter n bushy


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

The seedlings of southern oranges, blonde dreams, and dank sinatra x hibernate were bucketed yesterday. 


One of 2 southern bananas [ banana punchsicle x sweet dixie ] a few days from a dusting.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One of 2 southern bananas [ banana punchsicle x sweet dixie ] a few days from a dusting.
> View attachment 4439681


Lemme know when you drop those Southern Bananas; those sound gewd!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 27, 2019)

New Drop at DCSE! Got some fire it looks like too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2019)

These are them so far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2019)

Southern Bananas @ 28 days.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

Week 2. Sweet chiquita #1 has doubled + and I don't think she's finished. Leaves look like sweet dixie.? My cbanana (#2) was a floppy mess, but always yielded well.


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 1, 2020)

Man a bunch of nice orange crosses lately, Southern oranges look really nice.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Quick update on the southern orange. They r doing good I did have a little hiccup but I think they back on track. I got two phenoms a short one n a tall both r frosting up nicely.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Southern oranges week 5


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 7, 2020)

2 Copper Orgi-middle- 
dropping S1 juice on themselves and Candy Samples-4 corners.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2020)

sandman83 said:


> Man a bunch of nice orange crosses lately, Southern oranges look really nice.


Yeah, that @Tito#1 sure makes 'em look sweet. 



CoB_nUt said:


> 2 Copper Orgi-middle-
> dropping S1 juice on themselves and Candy Samples-4 corners.
> View attachment 4451969View attachment 4451971


The cop squad revival is on the way, folks - shirley style. Great work, amigo!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2020)

Aww, shucks !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Aww, shucks !
> 
> View attachment 4453010


Aw yeah! 

I can dig it


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2020)

Southern Bananas [ Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie] hit with Big Bananas blend.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweet chiquita #1. Stretch is finally over. She smells like gas.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 17, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to Amos for the generosity. Super excited to get these going.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Amos for the generosity. Super excited to get these going.


Someone is gonna be sleeping well in several months! Some good heavy smoke there!


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone is gonna be sleeping well in several months! Some good heavy smoke there!


Ha ha ha yes, as my username says I am from the town of the original DP. Since the cannabis world has opened to us here, we now prefer the heavy indica to the soaring sativa.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2020)

Updated pics of Southern Bananas with babies peeking out.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Southern oranges almost done its thanx @Amos Otis


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2020)

Sweet chiquita #1. Gas scent is gone completely. She is all sweet fruit, now. Not looking like a big yielder, but she's got a ways to go still. Trichs are sticky.
SC #2 ended up being a male.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sweet chiquita #1. Gas scent is gone completely. She is all sweet fruit, now. Not looking like a big yielder, but she's got a ways to go still. Trichs are sticky.View attachment 4469161
> SC #2 ended up being a male.


How does she look vs the CBs you ran? I just opened a jar of buds from December, and it's turned into a real tasty smoke. Always had good potency.

I'm doing some germ tests. Sweet Chiquita 4 for 4 [one not pictured] and Honest's Banana Cocktail x Southern Bananas 4 for 4.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> How does she look vs the CBs you ran? I just opened a jar of buds from December, and it's turned into a real tasty smoke. Always had good potency.
> 
> I'm doing some germ tests. Sweet Chiquita 4 for 4 [one not pictured] and Honest's Banana Cocktail x Southern Bananas 4 for 4.View attachment 4469454View attachment 4469455


The cb I kept was a viny, floppy mess with buds that looked similar to these. She was the least photogenic keeper, I've ran.

The other 2 cb plants that I've seen had more of this tall, strong stretchy vibe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 4, 2020)

Threw a susie diamond in flower tonight-i like'em a lil bigger but I wanted to see what this shirley could do-sorry for hps pics
Here's a better pic


----------



## chef dave (Feb 4, 2020)

Brand new to this blog. Just wanted to thank Amos for the great beans. Grown every strain from jelly pie project and latest project from Paul at DC seed ex. Got 12 oz off of 1 black mamba. The rest were 4-5 oz. Have had great germination except for dank Sinatra - hibernate strain only 3 out of 10. Everything else 99 percent. Anyway keep up the good work man. Cheers chef Dave


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2020)

chef dave said:


> Brand new to this blog. Just wanted to thank Amos for the great beans. Grown every strain from jelly pie project and latest project from Paul at DC seed ex. Got 12 oz off of 1 black mamba. The rest were 4-5 oz. Have had great germination except for dank Sinatra - hibernate strain only 3 out of 10. Everything else 99 percent. Anyway keep up the good work man. Cheers chef Dave


Thanks, amigo. Would love to see pics if you have some. Look for a PM.


----------



## goMM (Feb 5, 2020)

Are u kidding me?


----------



## goMM (Feb 5, 2020)

I should’ve bet u some of those banana beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2020)

goMM said:


> I should’ve bet u some of those banana beans


For Verdugo and Maeda, and Boston pays half of Price's salary - shaDang, that Andrew Friedman is amazing. Other GMs should hang up immediately when he calls. [ had to be Zaidi that signed A J Pollock  ]. Still waiting to see what the Angels give back to LA for Joc and Stripling. Has to be more than a slap-hitting utility infielder.

Things look rosy again in 2020 at Chavez Ravine, especially if Mookie gives the Dodgers Red Sox cheating tips.


----------



## goMM (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> For Verdugo and Maeda, and Boston pays half of Price's salary - shaDang, that Andrew Friedman is amazing. Other GMs should hang up immediately when he calls. [ had to be Zaidi that signed A J Pollock  ]. Still waiting to see what the Angels give back to LA for Joc and Stripling. Has to be more than a slap-hitting utility infielder.
> 
> Things look rosy again in 2020 at Chavez Ravine, especially if Mookie gives the Dodgers Red Sox cheating tips.


Friedman pimpin clubs they keep trying spin it like everybody made out well


----------



## goMM (Feb 5, 2020)

@Amos Otis didnt know Stripling got dealt to


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2020)

goMM said:


> @Amos Otis didnt know Stripling got dealt to


Amazing isn't it? The Dodgers lose 4 starting pitchers [Stripling a swing starter/reliever] including Hill, Maeda, and Hyun Jin Ryu, yet their rotation still looks to be stacked. Most opinion writers believe Price will have a bounce back season getting out of Boston and pitching away from Fenway and the AL east. 

Players begin reporting to ST in a few days. Hot diggidy Dodgers doggies !


----------



## goMM (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Amazing isn't it? The Dodgers lose 4 starting pitchers [Stripling a swing starter/reliever] including Hill, Maeda, and Hyun Jin Ryu, yet their rotation still looks to be stacked. Most opinion writers believe Price will have a bounce back season getting out of Boston and pitching away from Fenway and the AL east.
> 
> Players begin reporting to ST in a few days. Hot diggidy Dodgers doggies !


Happy for you mi amigo will be a nice season indeed


----------



## .YG. (Feb 5, 2020)

So this is where you're hiding. @goMM 
Thought you were better than that Amos really held a certain respect for you. That's really foul man.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

Appears I missed some *goings down*.
Couldn't find the thread.I'll drop these here.
Copper Orgi x2 with S1s cooking juuuust about ready to be chopped and *ch*ucked. Pulled a bean from a pod and they are dark n lovely. 
I'm partial to the short one.I'll be digging thru these first out of the S1s and the Copper Orgi ×Candy Samples(Copper Candy)

Tips are fried due to a undiluted ewc tea I gave them...oops
Copper Orgi- Tall pheno.

Lower nug.

Copper Orgi- short pheno. I like her.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

Candy Samples hit by the above Copper Orgi pollen.
Pollen from both hit all 4 Candy Samples.
Right Side

Left side




The Candy Samples will be done cooking 10 days after the CO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Candy Samples hit by the above Copper Orgi pollen.
> Pollen from both hit all 4 Candy Samples.
> Right Side
> View attachment 4472962
> ...


Nice ! I plucked this little babe from a Topango s1 x Big Bananas this morning. Will chop it this weekend.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice ! I plucked this little babe from a Topango s1 x Big Bananas this morning. Will chop it this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4472986


Vedddy Niiice. Yessir,I think I'm gonna chop the COs this w/e and the CS next w/e...after I check a pod or 2 for ripeness on them. Lol,I can't wait to taste the smoke from the seeded Orgi bud. I have 3 more CO in flower just started popping stigma-small golf ball clusters. Might just hit the shorter 2 with some more S1 pollen.
Here's the bean I plucked from a top bract on the Tall CO.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

@Amos Otis how'd you like the Topanga smoke? Those are some genetics I hate I missed. The S1 or any cross with the Topanga in it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Amos Otis how'd you like the Topanga smoke? Those are some genetics I hate I missed. The S1 or any cross with the Topanga in it.


I know a generous guy...I could talk to him.

I haven't smoked any Topango. The two plants I ran fell far behind the others they were started with, so were left out when those others moved on to bloom. I needed a few plants to test the Big Bananas blend on; those two, a Pete Hutter, and a Purple Cake all became moms instead.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

Hahaha well let that generous guy know that you know a kool kat that would be most grateful to have some Topanga in his life. Are they stretchers or have considerable stretch considering the OG in there?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh yea,those copper raspberryx2 that we spoke on a while back...couldnt bring myself to cull them. Once they were taken out of the flood & drain tray,I was handwatering them for about 2 weeks.
They went from being flooded ever 4 hours for 15 minutes to once a day feedings of about 32 ounces.
They did not appreciate the once a day one bit & showed me so. I said bump it and tossed them into some empty ppk buckets and directed the feed hose right down into their hydroton pot.
Well,they started beefing up and coming back around! The leaves never came back of course but I got fat juicy nugs! Lol,too embarrassed to take pics of my abuse atm. But I'll definitely get some pre harvest shots.


----------



## goMM (Feb 6, 2020)

.YG. said:


> So this is where you're hiding. @goMM
> Thought you were better than that Amos really held a certain respect for you. That's really foul man.


Hide..... all my scars are on the front of my body


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hahaha well let that generous guy know that you know a kool kat that would be most grateful to have some Topanga in his life. Are they stretchers or have considerable stretch considering the OG in there?


Definitely stretchers, one extreme and one somewhat less.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 7, 2020)

One of my southern orange got the axe ...the pics r after I took off the fan leaves this one has a unique smell can't put my finger on it it's good though. the other will come down soon I think she's ready too . Thanx amigo


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

I had the 1st release pack, and only got one viable non-mutant out of the 6, but I've ran it several times. Terrific smoke, and should be a nice yield of beans.

Black Banana Cookies clones hit w/ reversed Black Banana Cookies clone dust. S1 x S1 = S2 @Schwaggy P ?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 8, 2020)

Yeah I need some of those


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I had the 1st release pack, and only got one viable non-mutant out of the 6, but I've ran it several times. Terrific smoke, and should be a nice yield of beans.
> 
> Black Banana Cookies clones hit w/ reversed Black Banana Cookies clone dust. S1 x S1 = S2 @Schwaggy P ?
> 
> ...


I love mutant fire. That is a gorgeous danky looking girl.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Copper Orgi getting the axe. Beans look cooked.
P1 Tall gal with legs and jewels. She's a fancy pants.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Copper Orgi P2. She's short n thick and drippin'. She's a lil ghetto. I like them both,but shawtie has my eye.
I'm gonna try to reveg her if she's the better smoke. It'll be another experiment as I've have yet to reveg a plant I have reversed. I figure if she does reveg her clones will stay true.

slight upskirt. She's shy,hence the crossing of her leaves.You guys are pervs and she knows it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi getting the axe. Beans look cooked.
> P1 Tall gal with legs and jewels. She's a fancy pants.
> View attachment 4474840
> View attachment 4474841
> View attachment 4474846





CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi P2. She's short n thick and drippin'. She's a lil ghetto. I like them both,but shawtie has my eye.
> I'm gonna try to reveg her if she's the better smoke. It'll be another experiment as I've have yet to reveg a plant I have reversed. I figure if she does reveg her clones will stay true.
> View attachment 4474847
> slight upskirt. She's shy,hence the crossing of her leaves.You guys are pervs and she knows it.
> ...


Nice work my man-i really dug my copper orgi 's-it was my go to daytime smoke for awhile 
Miss fancy pants lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice work my man-i really dug my copper orgi 's-it was my go to daytime smoke for awhile
> Miss fancy pants lol


Word Bubby and thank you.That's good to know.What was her flavors like? Both of these gals nose seem to change daily. Miss Fancy pants has a more fruity note with some funk lingering. Shawtie is all stank,with a very light note of sweet under it.

Lol,yea She's a fancy pants and prissy.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Word Bubby and thank you.That's good to know.What was her flavors like? Both of these gals nose seem to change daily. Miss Fancy pants has a more fruity note with some funk lingering. Shawtie is all stank,with a very light note of sweet under it.
> 
> Lol,yea She's a fancy pants and prissy.


Nose was like orange flintstone vitamin & gas but the taste was apricots & gas-super tasty but I like "gas" "fuel" stuff
Iam still laughing at miss fancy pants great nickname amigo
Here's mine


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nose was like orange flintstone vitamin & gas but the taste was apricots & gas-super tasty but I like "gas" "fuel" stuff
> Iam still laughing at miss fancy pants great nickname amigo
> Here's mineView attachment 4474884


Beautiful specimen. You always put in nice work my dude. Damn she's glistening. I have 3 more Copper Orgi in flower now. I was debating on hitting them with some CO pollen,nope I'll keep those 3 sensi.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi getting the axe. Beans look cooked.
> P1 Tall gal with legs and jewels. She's a fancy pants.
> View attachment 4474840
> View attachment 4474841
> View attachment 4474846


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nose was like orange flintstone vitamin & gas but the taste was apricots & gas-super tasty but I like "gas" "fuel" stuff
> Iam still laughing at miss fancy pants great nickname amigo
> Here's mineView attachment 4474884


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Couple shots of pregnant Candy Samples. Took a few beans from some and they are dark n lovely as well. They might get the chop this w/e too.Idk yet. Seems my too strong ewc tea had them spit some new bud leaves. Pure speculation on my part.




If my pics are causing pages to load slow,let me know. I hate that. I was on my iPad lurking and my own pics cause the pages to load slow as shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Couple shots of pregnant Candy Samples. Took a few beans from some and they are dark n lovely as well. They might get the chop this w/e too.Idk yet. Seems my too strong ewc tea had them spit some new bud leaves. Pure speculation on my part.
> View attachment 4474889
> View attachment 4474891
> View attachment 4474892
> ...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4474930


Soon BroMigo,very soon!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Couple shots of pregnant Candy Samples. Took a few beans from some and they are dark n lovely as well. They might get the chop this w/e too.Idk yet. Seems my too strong ewc tea had them spit some new bud leaves. Pure speculation on my part.
> View attachment 4474889
> View attachment 4474891
> View attachment 4474892
> ...


Nice...are those seeds showing in the pics? I love when they show the goods before bustin em down.


Everything loaded quick for me btw.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Nice...are those seeds showing in the pics? I love when they show the goods before bustin em down.
> View attachment 4475039
> 
> Everything loaded quick for me btw.


Thanks brah. Yessir,that is indeed beans peeking.Some are fried leaf tips too. They haven't burst thru such as yours in that gorgeous pic. Strain? you know you can't just post that beauty and leave me unknowing. Preciatecha letting me know about the pics.

I have a question for folks that make/create beans.
Do you think bean size has anything to do with how soon the beans were pollinated? Meaning,if a plant is pollinated early on when the bracts aren't full-on golf balls & pistillate stigma.
Will they be larger since they were allowed to cook longer or will they be smaller because the bracts weren't large enough to carry big Beans?
Is it bract size that determine bean size?
I know genetics could possibly play a role or perhaps it is the sole force?
Just lifted off some good and the thought came to me while I was bean checking the other day which led me down that rabbit hole of thought.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks brah. Yessir,that is indeed beans peeking.Some are fried leaf tips too. They haven't burst thru such as yours in that gorgeous pic. Strain? you know you can't just post that beauty and leave me unknowing. Preciatecha letting me know about the pics.
> I have a question for folks that make/create beans.
> Do you think bean size has anything to do with how soon the beats were pollinated? Meaning,if a plant is pollinated early on when the bracts aren't full-on golf balls & pistillate stigma.
> Will they be larger since they were allowed to cook longer or will they be smaller because the bracts weren't large enough to carry big Beans?
> ...


The picture is of GG4 with some Monkey Juice fem beans bustin out.
My experience with your question is that I believe it is strain dependent. GG4 and most of its crosses usually tend to be smaller beans for me, while the Citrus MILF (which cooked up for just as long) were friggin boulders compared to everything else. I think time is more a factor for color of seeds and tiger striping, as well as how good the "seed skin" stays on the bean. I've seen some beans that once handled, the seed skin and all the coloring and tiger striping came right off really easy where as some others you couldnt scrub it off with a brillo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 8, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> The picture is of GG4 with some Monkey Juice fem beans bustin out.
> My experience with your question is that I believe it is strain dependent. GG4 and most of its crosses usually tend to be smaller beans for me, while the Citrus MILF (which cooked up for just as long) were friggin boulders compared to everything else. I think time is more a factor for color of seeds and tiger striping, as well as how good the "seed skin" stays on the bean. I've seen some beans that once handled, the seed skin and all the coloring and tiger striping came right off really easy where as some others you couldnt scrub it off with a brillo.


Thank you for the perspective. In your experience are all (most)beans mottled or have tiger stripes.Its just some are easily swiped off? I've never really payed attention. Mohican has a bean picture thread.I haven't been in it in a while.
This run,I have some dark and lovelys as well as tiger striping or mottling.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for the perspective. In your experience are all (most)beans mottled or have tiger stripes.Its just some are easily swiped off? I've never really pay attention. Mohican has a bean picture thread.I haven't been in it in a while.
> This run,I have some dark and lovelys as well as tiger striping or mottling.


 Not sure if you remember the small black seeds with no striping that was in all the Mexi brick some decades back. Detroit was certainly flooded with it back in the early 90's. They almost dont even resemble seeds of today lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 9, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure if you remember the small black seeds with no striping that was in all the Mexi brick some decades back. Detroit was certainly flooded with it back in the early 90's. They almost dont even resemble seeds of today lol.


Yup,mexibrick.I still have a lot of those seeds saved up.Old,very old.


----------



## Schwaggy P (Feb 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> S1 x S1 = S2 @Schwaggy P ?


Yes. I've seen two paths called *S*2: 
1) Selfing an *S*1 
2) *S*1 siblings mating 

The second way could also be denoted using the rarely seen *R* (_reversed_) since you are reversing a female onto a different female (_you could stack *R*'s and *S*'s to convey the sequence of events_). Reversing and breeding together 2 siblings from *S*1 presents a gray area as far as nomenclature since it's not technically a selfing and it involves a form of filial pairing (*F*), so some may take issue with calling it *S*2 (if no selfing, then no '*S*'). Since these breeding terms don't always follow textbook use with cannabis and there is no definitive/widely-accepted "rulebook", either way works.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

Schwaggy P said:


> Yes. I've seen two paths called *S*2:
> 1) Selfing an *S*1
> 2) *S*1 siblings mating
> 
> The second way could also be denoted using the rarely seen *R* (_reversed_) since you are reversing a female onto a different female (_you could stack *R*'s and *S*'s to convey the sequence of events_). Reversing and breeding together 2 siblings from *S*1 presents a gray area as far as nomenclature since it's not technically a selfing and it involves a form of filial pairing (*F*), so some may take issue with calling it *S*2 (if no selfing, then no '*S*'). Since these breeding terms don't always follow textbook use with cannabis and there is no definitive/widely-accepted "rulebook", either way works.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi, folks. For all that follow along, you're very much appreciated. With some news coming up, I think it's important for a thanks, and a reminder:

*I fully support RollItUps TOS, and ask that everyone be mindful that non-advertisers, como yo, cannot have threads that discuss selling, trading, or gifting seeds.*

Anyone with related questions can get my offsite e-mail by sending a PM. Much thanks, and pop a seed for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 10, 2020)

I took down the second southern orange this one is orange cream lifesavers yummy I hope the smell carries over to the smoke too. Thanx again amigo!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> I took down the second southern orange this one is orange cream lifesavers yummy I hope the smell carries over to the smoke too. Thanx again amigo!View attachment 4476600View attachment 4476601View attachment 4476602View attachment 4476603View attachment 4476604


No thanks needed, BroTito. I love seeing your work with the Brisco babes. "Orange cream lifesavers" ? I'll bet something banana would be a good chaser...if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ba


Amos Otis said:


> No thanks needed, BroTito. I love seeing your work with the Brisco babes. "Orange cream lifesavers" ? I'll bet something banana would be a good chaser...if ya know what I mean.



This is the first thing that came to mind when I was chopping her.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 10, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Ba
> 
> View attachment 4476721
> This is the first thing that came to mind when I was chopping her.


Oh man those strawberry ones were so good


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

Topango Bananas s-1


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Topango Bananas s-1
> 
> View attachment 4476730


R this s1 of ur keeper?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> R this s1 of ur keeper?


The seeds are from 2 different Topango Canyon s1 hit with reversed Big Bananas Blend. PM on the way.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2020)

Susie diamond gettin some hips
& yea I hate gnats


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Susie diamond gettin some hipsView attachment 4478003
> & yea I hate gnats


Smokin' Susie...."More Than You Know"...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 14, 2020)

Copper Orgi-Tall pheno a.k.a. Miss Fancy Pants @Bubby'sndalab giving up the goods during the chuck session.
Miss Fancy Pants is floraly sweet,no stank. Going to roll a doobie of the discarded buds,she smells oh-so-lovely.


My fingers are a sweet,floral sticky green mess!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi-Tall pheno a.k.a. Miss Fancy Pants @Bubby'sndalab giving up the goods during the chuck session.
> Miss Fancy Pants is floraly sweet,no stank. Going to roll a doobie of the discarded buds,she smells oh-so-lovely.
> View attachment 4479787View attachment 4479788
> View attachment 4479789
> My fingers are a sweet,floral sticky green mess!!!


What a coincidence. I'm smoking discarded Big Black Bananas bud, and smoked Bananas au Pete last night.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> What a coincidence. I'm smoking discarded Big Black Bananas bud, and smoked Bananas au Pete last night.
> 
> View attachment 4479867


That's what's up! We were both riding the chucked bean ganja doobie astral plane vibe.At the same damn time!
Is that a speedball screen? I have a couple,they make great keif screens when sat on a shadow box.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 15, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi-Tall pheno a.k.a. Miss Fancy Pants @Bubby'sndalab giving up the goods during the chuck session.
> Miss Fancy Pants is floraly sweet,no stank. Going to roll a doobie of the discarded buds,she smells oh-so-lovely.
> View attachment 4479787View attachment 4479788
> View attachment 4479789
> My fingers are a sweet,floral sticky green mess!!!


How was the smoke test cob?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> That's what's up! We were both riding the chucked bean ganja doobie astral plane vibe.At the same damn time!
> Is that a speedball screen? I have a couple,they make great keif screens when sat on a shadow box.


I believe it was called a silk screen when I ordered it many years ago at Amazon. I keep a plate covered in aluminum foil under it when trimming, shucking etc, and run keif every other month or so. I think I paid maybe $ 12 ? and it's shown no signs of wearing out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 15, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> How was the smoke test cob?


Bubby what's good my dude?

I came back to the thread after doing some chores while smoking 1/3 of the "J". Had to put it out 4 rips I was done. 2 more rips and I had to go stand outside in the cold,the inside of my skull felt like it was sweating.Came back and got stuck wandering the RIU streets reading random threads.

It was a lil green tasting of course and a lil harsh. That floral sweetness transfers over in flavor (underneath the green) it also has that chem funk taste on the exhale. The smoke is LOUD.

This Copper Orgi hits you hard and fast.Its a thinker get shit done,up high with character,I'm diggin' it. I'm glad I have 3 more in flower now.Wish I had them in bigger containers.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I believe it was called a silk screen when I ordered it many years ago at Amazon. I keep a plate covered in aluminum foil under it when trimming, shucking etc, and run keif every other month or so. I think I paid maybe $ 12 ? and it's shown no signs of wearing out.


Yep,I figured. Silkscreen. Speedball is just the brand of mine.Got it at Micheal's. Cheap & very effective.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> I came back to the thread after doing some chores while smoking 1/3 of the "J". Had to put it out 4 rips I was done. 2 more rips and I had to go stand outside in the cold,the inside of my skull felt like it was sweating.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 15, 2020)

When you find out you have more plants of some fire in Sensi form coming...  
Copper Orgi x3 sensi run.


Thank you Amigo!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2020)

@Amos Otis Sweet chiquita turns 60 in a couple of days. I peeked at her, yesterday and she looks to be putting on a little weight. I've been crazy busy, but I'll try to get pics and scents, tonight.

Nice work @CoB_nUt. Copper orgi was my goto for first smoke after work. I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @Amos Otis Sweet chiquita turns 60 in a couple of days. I peeked at her.


 GOT pics?



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work @CoB_nUt. Copper orgi was my goto for first smoke after work. I enjoyed it as well.


Thank you JGG.
Here's Miss Fancy Pants-copper Orgi tall pheno-trimmed up a bit. She is very very stoney ganja.


Copper Orgi-Short pheno aka Shawtie.She wasn't as sticky as MFP. Same trich coverage,hers was just more gritty,not sticky.





*opportunity to photobomb - taken*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Bubby what's good my dude?
> 
> I came back to the thread after doing some chores while smoking 1/3 of the "J". Had to put it out 4 rips I was done. 2 more rips and I had to go stand outside in the cold,the inside of my skull felt like it was sweating.Came back and got stuck wandering the RIU streets reading random threads.
> 
> ...


What's shakin amigo-love the work you are putting in my dude-your shoreline gear looked killer & miss fancy pants has made me drop 2 copper orgi's in the drink
Yea when I get that real potent bud my cheeks get red & sweat
Lol I like wandering the streets as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What's shakin amigo-love the work you are putting in my dude-your shoreline gear looked killer & miss fancy pants has made me drop 2 copper orgi's in the drink
> Yea when I get that real potent bud my cheeks get red & sweat
> Lol I like wandering the streets as well


I'm pretty interested in finding out more about this cross bringing the sweat. I wonder if it'll carry over to the s1s?

I've smoked a lot of weed that's had me wandering grocery store aisles not having a clue what I came there for.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

Man Bubby, thank you for the compliment. Perma-grin getting compliments from peepz whos ganja pics and growing skillz you respect.'Preciatecha.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty interested in finding out more about this cross bringing the sweat. I wonder if it'll carry over to the s1s?
> 
> I've smoked a lot of weed that's had me wandering grocery store aisles not having a clue what I came there for.
> 
> View attachment 4481258


Did you make some s1's my man?
Yea its usually chem's that do it to me though


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty interested in finding out more about this cross bringing the sweat. I wonder if it'll carry over to the s1s?
> 
> I've smoked a lot of weed that's had me wandering grocery store aisles not having a clue what I came there for.
> 
> View attachment 4481258


My experience was it made it FEEL like the inside of my skull was sweating. Like ants with hot feet running around up there lol. Have you ever hit some ganja and then felt a like it suddenly got hot,wiped your forehead only to realize there's no sweat dripping?

I have smoked ganja that induced sweating after a coughing fit from trying to go too big too hard and too long.
I haven't sampled the discarded bud from the short pheno yet.
Lol,I hope the S1s were passed the "sweat gene".


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Man Bubby, thank you for the compliment. Perma-grin getting compliments from peepz whos ganja pics and growing skillz you respect.'Preciatecha.


My old man was a brick mason-he would say
"A great mason knows another great mason"


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Did you make some s1's my man?
> Yea its usually chem's that do it to me though


I know a guy that did. Amos will be getting a batch of both.



Bubby'sndalab said:


> My old man was a brick mason-he would say
> "A great mason knows another great mason"


Wise fella ya pops was. *translated for the millennials* "Real recognize Real".


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Did you make some s1's my man?


No. But that doesn't mean that I won't have a bunch of them shortly, however, by way of Cob's garden of sweat.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> My experience was it made it FEEL like the inside of my skull was sweating. Like ants with hot feet running around up there lol. Have you ever hit some ganja and then felt a like it suddenly got hot,wiped your forehead only to realize there's no sweat dripping?
> 
> I have smoked ganja that induced sweating after a coughing fit from trying to go too big too hard and too long.
> I haven't sampled the discarded bud from the short pheno yet.
> Lol,I hope the S1s were passed the "sweat gene".


Oh yea-sour kush(headband) from DNA-me & johnglenn ran a cut I found that was extremely potent-sweats,increased heart rate & really felt like I had lebron's headband on
Bodhi's cobra lips was also very potent


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My old man was a brick mason-he would say
> "A great mason knows another great mason"


Was he a traveler?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Was he a traveler?


Whatcha mean?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Whatcha mean?


It's a freemason thing.. When I asked the question i figured it might boggle your brain because it didn't make much sense. Especially if you weren't a freemason.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> It's a freemason thing.. When I asked the question i figured it might boggle your brain because it didn't make much sense. Especially if you weren't a freemason.


You got me iam boggled


----------



## Slobberhose (Feb 16, 2020)

Deleted my last post as I framed my question wrong (sorry I'm new) anyhow, anybody got any input on the "Big Bananas" line up? Specifically DBD & SBB?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m getting home Soon, should probably update orgi fotos. They were up there with my taster growing seedlings. Top 5ish% for vigor and health.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 16, 2020)

I have their Carla Olson and I absolutely love it!!! What is this cross and can I get more please?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Deleted my last post as I framed my question wrong (sorry I'm new) anyhow, anybody got any input on the "Big Bananas" line up? Specifically DBD & SBB?


The 'Big Bananas' are S1 crosses made with a blend of reversed pollen from Banana Punchsicle and Black Banana Cookies. DBD and SBB are F1s using a male Southern Bananas, and female Banana Dub and Black Banana Cookies.



Mr.Grits said:


> I have their Carla Olson and I absolutely love it!!! What is this cross and can I get more please?


Got pics? 

Carla sold out a couple years ago. A 50/50 cross with Sweet Dixie was made - Blonde Dreams. A couple remain at the same place that had Carla.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

4 orgi. I swear there are three more around here somewhere. 
You are welcome for the cock shot, just noticed and I’m not changing it.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The 'Big Bananas' are S1 crosses made with a blend of reversed pollen from Banana Punchsicle and Black Banana Cookies. DBD and SBB are F1s using a male Southern Bananas, and female Banana Dub and Black Banana Cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same place that Carla had?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Same place that Carla had?


Don't bait me, dude. If you owned Carla Olson, you understood. 

Got pics?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 17, 2020)

_anyway, love your genetics!!! I have a few of them!! Always looking for a good NYC D if you know of any?_


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd say this is a pretty good mix of both parents from the scent. Complex sweet fruit. I can smell the cbanana, but it's not alone. It's hard not to chop off a tester.
A couple pics:


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Same place that Carla had?


I’m trying to upload pics, I have 4 of them in veg, one of my all time faves! Any growing tips? And I have about 20 more seed left! We could work a swap maybe?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 17, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> View attachment 4481750


Carla Olsan


----------



## Slobberhose (Feb 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'd say this is a pretty good mix of both parents from the scent. Complex sweet fruit. I can smell the cbanana, but it's not alone. It's hard not to chop off a tester.
> A couple pics:View attachment 4481713View attachment 4481712


Which strain is this?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 17, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Which strain is this?


Sweet chiquita.(hammerhead's cbanana x brisco's sweet dixie)


----------



## Slobberhose (Feb 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sweet chiquita.(hammerhead's cbanana x brisco's sweet dixie)


Heck yeah, looks nice. I got some Southern Black Bananas & Vampira's on the way. Very excited!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 17, 2020)

Susie diamond day 12


----------



## Rolloff (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey @Amos Otis do you plan in future to make fem seeds with your banana crosses


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Hey @Amos Otis do you plan in future to make fem seeds with your banana crosses


Yeah, they're made and drying.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been plucking a few seeds daily, but gave this Banana Cocktail [ Honest Genetics] x Big Bananas Blend [Black Banana Cookies and Banana Punchsicle] all the time it needed. I don't want to lose a single seed of this one.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, they're made and drying.


I’m ready for those seeds buddy?


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Southern oranges hitting the jar
The candy pheno 
This one has a smell I can't describe love it! Great job amigo


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 24, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Southern oranges hitting the jar
> The candy pheno View attachment 4487453View attachment 4487454View attachment 4487457
> This one has a smell I can't describe love it! Great job amigo View attachment 4487461View attachment 4487462


Really nice!! I wish I could try it lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I've been plucking a few seeds daily, but gave this Banana Cocktail [ Honest Genetics] x Big Bananas Blend [Black Banana Cookies and Banana Punchsicle] all the time it needed. I don't want to lose a single seed of this one.
> 
> View attachment 4487070
> View attachment 4487074View attachment 4487075View attachment 4487076


Decent harvest.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Decent harvest.View attachment 4488493


If ya need a tester , please let me get to the front of the line. Nice work


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2020)

First phase of the Big Bananas project is finally gathered. Looks decent.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 25, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> If ya need a tester , please let me get to the front of the line. Nice work


----------



## Mr.Grits (Feb 25, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> View attachment 4489304


Currently running 4 Carla Olsons


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks @Mr.Grits for the offer, but all testing on the new beans are done in house.

3 of 4 on Sweet Dixie f2
5 of 5 on Sundae Sherbet [ 'rado] x 7 of 9

4 of 5 - 7 of 9 f2
5 of 5 Black Mamba f2
4 0f 4 Animal Pie x 7 of 9


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 27, 2020)

Sweet chiquita chopped at 68. I almost let her lil 1 gallon dry out too much. 
It's been a little while since I've had a stem this hollow. I don't know the science behind it, just sharing to share.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2020)

Susie diamond


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Susie diamond View attachment 4492886


Looks like a long cool woman in a green dress, just as fine as a beautiful thong.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like a long cool woman in a green dress, just as fine as a beautiful thong.
> 
> View attachment 4493140


She's got legs for days-did you or @CoB_nUt get stretchy gals?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> She's got legs for days-did you or @CoB_nUt get stretchy gals?


Bubby,what's the bizniz my guy?

Yessir,my suzy,had legs for days just like yours and was vigorous as all get out. A light hanger failed at one end and my cob rail fell and swung thru my Suzy Diamond shearing off a couple lateral branches and evacuating some plant mass.She didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Rolloff (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey @Amos Otis do you have a instagram to follow? I Looked for briscos bargain beans on instagram and no luck.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Bubby,what's the bizniz my guy?
> 
> Yessir,my suzy,had legs for days just like yours and was vigorous as all get out. A light hanger failed at one end and my cob rail fell and swung thru my Suzy Diamond shearing off a couple lateral branches and evacuating some plant mass.She didn't miss a beat.


Still busting ballz & breakin jawz over here bro lol-
Yea this girl is vigorous as hell-i thought I threw her in flower too soon but has surprised me & she is a looker


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 1, 2020)

Update on the Carla Olsons! Fox Farms nutes this morning, and defol and lst.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> Hey @Amos Otis do you have a instagram to follow? I Looked for briscos bargain beans on instagram and no luck.


I've never been there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

Tester Nug of Copper Raspberry nearly ready for joint action. The nose is very berry raspberry + chem funk. Mixed 50/50. Actually, it's ready and will be getting twisted after this post.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 9, 2020)

4 Carla Olsan ls are in there!!! They are beautiful so far!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2020)

_*Made by grower/tester extraordinaire, and all around superb human @CoB_nUt from original Brisco's f1 stock.

*_


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _*Made by grower/tester extraordinaire, and all around superb human @CoB_nUt from original Brisco's f1 stock.
> 
> View attachment 4500361*_


I’ve got orange tree S1, I’m interested in your copper candy?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _*Made by grower/tester extraordinaire, and all around superb human @CoB_nUt from original Brisco's f1 stock.
> 
> View attachment 4500361*_


Appreciate the kind words my guy. Thank you for letting me work with your gear. Will ya looka that,"Cobs Copper Candy". I made it Ma! On top of the world!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> I’ve got orange tree S1, I’m interested in your copper candy?


Fruity Pebble x Orange Tree [ Orange Fruit Snax ] were used to make Carla Olson and Sweet Dixie, and those two were combined to make Blonde Dreams.

Cob's Copper Candy is Candy Samples [ Triple Og x Copper Chem ] x reversed Copper Orgi. Cob_nUt's name on the product gives it instant legendary status. Like TortElvis and Dread Zeppelin's first release, the scene was permanently altered.


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Fruity Pebble x Orange Tree [ Orange Fruit Snax ] were used to make Carla Olson and Sweet Dixie, and those two were combined to make Blonde Dreams.
> 
> Cob's Copper Candy is Candy Samples [ Triple Og x Copper Chem ] x reversed Copper Orgi. Cob_nUt's name on the product gives it instant legendary status. Like TortElvis and Dread Zeppelin's first release, the scene was permanently altered.
> 
> View attachment 4500708


But appearing with the 2 Coreys in National Lampoon’s Last Resort is what really cemented that legacy...or killed it?!?

See also: Hayseed Dixie, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes & The Surfrajettes


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Fruity Pebble x Orange Tree [ Orange Fruit Snax ] were used to make Carla Olson and Sweet Dixie, and those two were combined to make Blonde Dreams.
> 
> Cob's Copper Candy is Candy Samples [ Triple Og x Copper Chem ] x reversed Copper Orgi. Cob_nUt's name on the product gives it instant legendary status. Like TortElvis and Dread Zeppelin's first release, the scene was permanently altered.
> 
> View attachment 4500708


Nice seed cach


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 11, 2020)

ZezoZose said:


> But appearing with the 2 Coreys in National Lampoon’s Last Resort is what really cemented that legacy...or killed it?!?
> 
> See also: Hayseed Dixie, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes & The Surfrajettes


I’m lost?


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Now look what just showed up ..now what to pop. Thanx @Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Now look what just showed up ..now what to pop. Thanx @Amos Otis


Looks like I didn't put an [f] on the Purple Banana Cake sticker. I think DosiDope will make some potent smoke. That one is Dosidos bx [ Honest ] x Pete Hutter's Stash [ Dolato x Copper Chem ].


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Fruity Pebble x Orange Tree [ Orange Fruit Snax ] were used to make Carla Olson and Sweet Dixie, and those two were combined to make Blonde Dreams.
> 
> Cob's Copper Candy is Candy Samples [ Triple Og x Copper Chem ] x reversed Copper Orgi. Cob_nUt's name on the product gives it instant legendary status. Like TortElvis and *Dread Zeppelin*'s first release, the scene was permanently altered.
> 
> View attachment 4500708





ZezoZose said:


> But appearing with the 2 Coreys in National Lampoon’s Last Resort is what really cemented that legacy...or killed it?!?
> 
> See also: Hayseed Dixie, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes & The Surfrajettes





Mr.Grits said:


> I’m lost?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2020)

Susie diamond (brisco bargain beans)thanks amigo


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 12, 2020)

Score!!!!

Gracias Mi Amigo.
Now,what to pop first...the Topanga cross is a list jumper,but that Purple Churkle is whispering to me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Score!!!!
> View attachment 4502952View attachment 4502954
> Gracias Mi Amigo.
> Now,what to pop first...the Topanga cross is a list jumper,but that Purple Churkle is whispering to me.


I think those are supposed to be [f] rather than s1 .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I think those are supposed to be [f] rather than s1 .


The Topanga?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> The Topanga?


All of them.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I think those are supposed to be [f] rather than s1 .


I want whatever ur smoking


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> The Topanga?


Yeah, [f] for fem, not for f1. Sorry for the psych.



Tito#1 said:


> I want whatever ur smoking


It's available [ Sweet Chiquita ].


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2020)

So let me get this straight the f1 r female seeds?I was going to drop 4 dosidope might just need 2.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 12, 2020)

S1= A clone reversed dusted itself or a clone of itself. Right?
Feminized = 2 different female strains crossed...right? Shit,I'm confusing myself on the proper nomenclature. S1s can also be considered feminized as well I'm thinking.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> S1= A clone reversed dusted itself or a clone of itself. Right?
> Feminized = 2 different female strains crossed...right? Shit,I'm confusing myself on the proper nomenclature. S1s can also be considered feminized as well I'm thinking.


Yes, that's correct. S1 is a female reversed and hit only to itself. 
The only reason I commented, was because I could see (assumed) from the names, that they were crosses of strains and not S1s. Two (different) females combined, still makes an F1 (first generation), it's just a feminized version. At least, that is my understanding. 
I'm not sure what Tito has, so sorry for any confusion brought on there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 12, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yes, that's correct. S1 is a female reversed and hit only to itself.
> The only reason I commented, was because I could see (assumed) from the names, that they were crosses of strains and not S1s. Two (different) females combined, still makes an F1 (first generation), it's just a feminized version. At least, that is my understanding.
> I'm not sure what Tito has, so sorry for any confusion brought on there.


All good Spondly, it wasn't confusion from your post nor anyone else's. Reading thru the last few posts,I got in my own head and had to type it out. Good ganja has that effect on me sometimes.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yes, that's correct. S1 is a female reversed and hit only to itself.
> The only reason I commented, was because I could see (assumed) from the names, that they were crosses of strains and not S1s. Two (different) females combined, still makes an F1 (first generation), it's just a feminized version. At least, that is my understanding.
> I'm not sure what Tito has, so sorry for any confusion brought on there.


The packs I got have f1 on them so I'm assuming they r female "f1" what u say @Amos Otis ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> The packs I got have f1 on them so I'm assuming they r female "f1" what u say @Amos Otis ?


Man, I hate this part....my understanding, which is admittedly weak, is that male pollen hitting a female receiver makes an f1 reg seed, the f meaning filial something or other. An [f] alone, indicates the seed are feminized made from reversed pollen that hit females of different strain. S-1 seeds are fem seeds made by reversing a female and hitting the same plant, usually a clone. The Dosidope are regular seeds.



CoB_nUt said:


> All good Spondly, it wasn't confusion from your post nor anyone else's. Reading thru the last few posts,I got in my own head and had to type it out. Good ganja has that effect on me sometimes.


You know...I'm not complaining, but sorting, counting, bagging and labeling is tedious work, and crazy as it sounds, I consume reefer smoke and lots of it while doing so. Proper labeling - the last part - seems to not always go so well. 

On a not at all related note, I just started watching a James Woods tv show from 2006 - 08 called Shark. I'm a long time fan of Woods' work. This after 3 episodes, isn't very good, but JW is still entertaining, mostly. I was surprised to see good 'ol 7 of 9, Jeri Ryan, is one of the co-stars, in a straight dramatic role. As a serious actress, Ms Ryan sure is good looking, that I can tell you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)

....i swear ............


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 13, 2020)

Lol Amos, I understand my dude. Like I said, I confused myself. Strike-thrus attacked you again!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> It's available [ Sweet Chiquita ].


Mine has a sharp fermented fruit smell, leaning mostly pineapple. Taste is muted, just hashy weed at the moment, but it has what I call a 'freshess' to the finish. Like our qrazy train keeper or my cbanana s1 #2. I really like that in my smoke. I wish I could describe it better. 

And yours?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Mine has a sharp fermented fruit smell, leaning mostly pineapple. Taste is muted, just hashy weed at the moment, but it has what I call a 'freshess' to the finish. Like our qrazy train keeper or my cbanana s1 #2. I really like that in my smoke. I wish I could describe it better.
> 
> And yours?


It's still uncured, but it's been getting tastier w/ each sampling....almost a fruit punch kind of taste, especially on exhale. Potency is solid.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 24, 2020)

Susie diamond


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 24, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Susie diamond View attachment 4512862View attachment 4512863


Really good looking plants man!!! Love the frost! I haven’t tried this strain yet but mabey I should! I got 3 Carla Olsan about 2 weeks into 12/12


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> View attachment 4512868View attachment 4512868


Lookin good man
All the brisco gear I've ran has been great
Good dude too


----------



## Mr.Grits (Mar 24, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Lookin good man
> All the brisco gear I've ran has been great
> Good dude too


I really want to get my hands on the blonde dreams and pop the whole pack and dedicate the whole run to them! I love their genetics!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2020)

Copper Orgi fems made by @CoB_nUt. 4 of 5 in 40 hours, 5th is swollen.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks @Mr.Grits for the offer, but all testing on the new beans are done in house.
> 
> 3 of 4 on Sweet Dixie f2
> 5 of 5 on Sundae Sherbet [ 'rado] x 7 of 9
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> Copper Orgi fems made by @CoB_nUt. 4 of 5 in 40 hours, 5th is swollen.
> 
> View attachment 4515061View attachment 4515061


Are these going to be flower tests or just for germination %? Looking forward to those @CoB_nUt copper orgis for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Are these going to be flower tests or just for germination %? Looking forward to those @CoB_nUt copper orgis for sure.


_Some of the new regs have been moved to a bloom tent after showing Shirley, and at least a couple of every fem bean will get ran, but the main focus is germination. At the bargain price point, it's accurate to say that Brisco beans are essentially 'germ tested testers'.

This is Animal Pie x Black Mamba = Black Animal Pie. The last of these have been shipped.


These are the reg Shirleys - 7 Pie, Southern Black Bananas, Southern Bananas, and Double Banana Dub.


These are reg Big Black Bananas, Honestly Bananas, and Southern Bananas that were hit with 3 month old Big Banana blended reversed pollen._


_And these are the future recipients of reversed A-dub pollen: A-dub, Goofy Grape, Apple Sundae, Bag of Oranges, and Mountain Berry....all together would be Fruit Basket Dub something something...
_


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _Some of the new regs have been moved to a bloom tent after showing Shirley, and at least a couple of every fem bean will get ran, but the main focus is germination. At the bargain price point, it's accurate to say that Brisco beans are essentially 'germ tested testers'.
> 
> This is Animal Pie x Black Mamba = Black Animal Pie. The last of these have been shipped.
> View attachment 4515453
> ...


Cool bud. Some nice looking ladies. Looking forward to the adub x's.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _Some of the new regs have been moved to a bloom tent after showing Shirley, and at least a couple of every fem bean will get ran, but the main focus is germination. At the bargain price point, it's accurate to say that Brisco beans are essentially 'germ tested testers'.
> 
> This is Animal Pie x Black Mamba = Black Animal Pie. The last of these have been shipped.
> View attachment 4515453
> ...


Have you tried Apple Sundae yet? Got a couple packs of those


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2020)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Have you tried Apple Sundae yet? Got a couple packs of those


_I haven't, but I'm intrigued by it, even if only by the name. There are two of every flavor in there, and 2 A-dub in a small tent that will be reversed [ 4 total ]. As they veg out, I'll decide if I'll split them up and flower half, or dust them all after taking clones.

I do have a couple other Mountain Berry in progress, one is a week from finish and will get a flush later tonite at 8 weeks. It looks like it'll be tasty. The other is in another tent at 25 days post flip. I got a few of those in an auction buy, and am impressed with how vigorous and trouble free they've been. The cross is Sagarmatha Bubble Berry x Cinderella 99, and this is a pic I lifted from Seeds Here Now. That one was not topped while mine has, so smaller buds that look just like this pic.

_


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2020)

_Germ tests continue to go very well.

Purple Banana Cake_


Topanga Bananas


----------



## Slobberhose (Apr 1, 2020)

My first grow is in it's infant stage. Popped 2 each Sour Orange Cream, Southern Black Bananas, & Vampira's. Been in soil for 36hrs and 5 out of six have broke the surface, only waiting on 1 SBB. Hope to start a grow thread as soon as things settle down around here a bit. Y'all take it easy and out there!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> My first grow is in it's infant stage. Popped 2 each Sour Orange Cream, Southern Black Bananas, & Vampira's. Been in soil for 36hrs and 5 out of six have broke the surface, only waiting on 1 SBB. Hope to start a grow thread as soon as things settle down around here a bit. Y'all take it easy and out there!


Feel free to post updates in this thread, but if you do a journal be sure to post a link. Good growing !


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 1, 2020)

3 Carla Olsans, they are the ones way in the back, just beautiful and putting on a show now!! Hands down one of my top 2 strains I’ve ever grown! Great job !


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 1, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> My first grow is in it's infant stage. Popped 2 each Sour Orange Cream, Southern Black Bananas, & Vampira's. Been in soil for 36hrs and 5 out of six have broke the surface, only waiting on 1 SBB. Hope to start a grow thread as soon as things settle down around here a bit. Y'all take it easy and out there!


Sour orange cream were freebies?


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> 3 Carla Olsans, they are the ones way in the back, just beautiful and putting on a show now!! Hands down one of my top 2 strains I’ve ever grown! Great job !


How do u get those way back there? Lol


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 1, 2020)

I just move them lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2020)

LonestarToker said:


> Sour orange cream were freebies?


They were freebies 2 drops ago. They are still available with the remaining Blonde Dream packs only. Last drop had Pete Hutter's Stash f2, and they are only left on Double Banana Dub. Citrus Blast went out as freebies on the just listed drop - only with reg packs.


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> They were freebies 2 drops ago. They are still available with the remaining Blonde Dream packs only. Last drop had Pete Hutter's Stash f2, and they are only left on Double Banana Dub. Citrus Blast went out as freebies on the just listed drop - only with reg packs.
> [/QUOT





Amos Otis said:


> They were freebies 2 drops ago. They are still available with the remaining Blonde Dream packs only. Last drop had Pete Hutter's Stash f2, and they are only left on Double Banana Dub. Citrus Blast went out as freebies on the just listed drop - only with reg packs.


There was a recent drop? Dammit there was, and u got fems......smh......I shoulda waited.


----------



## Slobberhose (Apr 3, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Feel free to post updates in this thread, but if you do a journal be sure to post a link. Good growing !


Update
6 for 6 on germination! They all look relatively happy. The cab they're in still needs some work, so I've been sitting then outside in the sun while I make improvements, unfortunately it's raining today so I can't get much done on the cabinet. The roots were trying to come through the drain holes on the little seed starter trays so I moved them to new containers with about 2/3 Ocean Forest to 1/3 Light Warrior. Hoping to hang the other 30w strip light I have in a day or two and get reflectix up on the cabinet walls.


----------



## chef dave (Apr 3, 2020)

All amos's strains. Week 4 week 3 and week 1. S.oranges. copper chem ,orgi f2, blond dream, black mamba, dank Sinatra/ hibernate, etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2020)

chef dave said:


> All amos's strains. Week 4 week 3 and week 1. S.oranges. copper chem ,orgi f2, blond dream, black mamba, dank Sinatra/ hibernate, etc.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 5, 2020)

Update week 4 of flower of the Carla Olsans


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 5, 2020)

This killer package showed up a couple weeks ago from one of the most generous members on here. I consider this person a friend. Thanks, amigo! 

@CoB_nUt's copper candy is about to trot out to the on deck circle. Topanga x is definitely in the hole.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> This killer package showed up a couple weeks ago from one of the most generous members on here. I consider this person a friend. Thanks, amigo! View attachment 4524319
> 
> @CoB_nUt's copper candy is about to trot out to the on deck circle. Topanga x is definitely in the hole.


Your a very lucky man!!!! I’m sure they are all keepers!!!


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 5, 2020)

Is there a direct site to Brisco or do I work off of D.c.Seeds only?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Is there a direct site to Brisco or do I work off of D.c.Seeds only?


Dcseedexchange as far as I know.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dcseedexchange as far as I know.


That’s cool. So I’m Mid-West, these are east coast genetics? I’m asking?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Your a very lucky man!!!! I’m sure they are all keepers!!!


Yes. Thanks.
So far, I've enjoyed 4, maybe 5 orgi f2s, 2 copper orgi, 1 copper tony, 2 rickys, 3 fiona's crack and 1 sweet chiquita. Flavor and potency have been on point across the board. Copper orgi #1 and fiona's crack #5 were the favorites. If I kept cuts, those two would still be around. Bubby's ricky was a killer plant, too.
Looking forward to smoke reports on your Carlas.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yes. Thanks.
> So far, I've enjoyed 4, maybe 5 orgi f2s, 2 copper orgi, 1 copper tony, 2 rickys, 3 fiona's crack and 1 sweet chiquita. Flavor and potency have been on point across the board. Copper orgi #1 and fiona's crack #5 were the favorites. If I kept cuts, those two would still be around. Bubby's ricky was a killer plant, too.
> Looking forward to smoke reports on your Carlas.


I can’t wait to give ya guys a smoke report!!


----------



## chef dave (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone have a flowering time estimate on copper chem and blond dream?


----------



## mordynyc (Apr 7, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yes, that's correct. S1 is a female reversed and hit only to itself.
> The only reason I commented, was because I could see (assumed) from the names, that they were crosses of strains and not S1s. Two (different) females combined, still makes an F1 (first generation), it's just a feminized version. At least, that is my understanding.
> I'm not sure what Tito has, so sorry for any confusion brought on there.


Correct.
Ideally two stabilized strain (less recessive traits) of completely different lineage bred of either male/female/auto will be F1s which can be femmed by selfing a donor *for pollen to pollinate another strain.
and IBL of itself (no real male pollen) is S1 and always femm.
Depending on the parents of the one being selfied, the progeny will come out different i.e my ducks foot rhodelized or how u spell it seeds look like normal indica plants.
I loved Cannaventure's LVTK but they pricey now and a breeder has S1s ofem cheap (forgot their name) but they come out different even per their description.
So in a way an S1 is like an F2.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 7, 2020)

Little update on the room last night, 1 day after Beastie Bloomz


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2020)

Flowering out some f1s.
Two 7 Pie [ animal pie x 7 of 9]


A Southern Black Bananas

A Southern Banana Punchsicle


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2020)

Honestly Bananas pollinated with Big Bananas fem blend.


_Southern Black Bananas hit with Big Banana blend fem pollen.
_


----------



## Slobberhose (Apr 10, 2020)

Finally got the cabinet looking halfway decent, and got both homemade light boards hooked up so I figured I'd share my progress thus far.

All the plants look to be doing pretty well, so I transplanted them into their final containers today. 3 gallons were a little tall so I rolled them at the top and filled them with about 2 gallons worth of soil.

Currently sitting under 150w of 3000k, if the temps remain controllable I'll give them a little more light, eventually working up to 300w.

From left to right Southern Black Bananas, Vampira's, and Sour Orange Cream.


----------



## johnp410 (Apr 13, 2020)

Read through the thread, and drooled at the pics lol Damn it man, some beautiful plants here, all of them. Thanks to @DC Seed Exchange for providing the link on their site. Now I need to order some beans. @Amos Otis great work.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 13, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> View attachment 4532701


Carla Olsans in the back on week 6


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2020)

A-dub project about to be flipped; donor received first STS spray tonight. 
One each of Apple Sundae, Adub, Mountain Berry, Goofy Grape, and Bag of Oranges.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2020)

_Update: *7 Pie #1 day 31 pf

*_


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> A-dub project about to be flipped; donor received first STS spray tonight.
> One each of Apple Sundae, Adub, Mountain Berry, Goofy Grape, and Bag of Oranges.
> 
> View attachment 4533142


I’m very interested in knowing how to grow in hydro buckets. Nice plants man!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> I’m very interested in knowing how to grow in hydro buckets. Nice plants man!


_*I've used buckets for years because [1] I don't like dirt of any kind in the living premises, nor the bugs that come with it, and [2] I've found it be the best 'lazy man's' way to grow. Uncomplicated, predictable, and [guessing] 80% of plants dig it. 5 gal buckets and lids are <$5 at Lowes. Drill a 3 inch hole to accommodate 20 oz styrofoam cups filled with hydroton, a normal drill bit size hole for the air tubing to run from an air pump to the air stone.. I use GH Flora series nutes, again, because they are simple and easy to use. A nute chart is available online to download to show mixture ratios week to week. That's about it.*_


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _*I've used buckets for years because [1] I don't like dirt of any kind in the living premises, nor the bugs that come with it, and [2] I've found it be the best 'lazy man's' way to grow. Uncomplicated, predictable, and [guessing] 80% of plants dig it. 5 gal buckets and lids are <$5 at Lowes. Drill a 3 inch hole to accommodate 20 oz styrofoam cups filled with hydroton, a normal drill bit size hole for the air tubing to run from an air pump to the air stone.. I use GH Flora series nutes, again, because they are simple and easy to use. A nute chart is available online to download to show mixture ratios week to week. That's about it.*_


I’m wondering how a Orange Tree S1 would perform in that set up


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _*I've used buckets for years because [1] I don't like dirt of any kind in the living premises, nor the bugs that come with it, and [2] I've found it be the best 'lazy man's' way to grow. Uncomplicated, predictable, and [guessing] 80% of plants dig it. 5 gal buckets and lids are <$5 at Lowes. Drill a 3 inch hole to accommodate 20 oz styrofoam cups filled with hydroton, a normal drill bit size hole for the air tubing to run from an air pump to the air stone.. I use GH Flora series nutes, again, because they are simple and easy to use. A nute chart is available online to download to show mixture ratios week to week. That's about it.*_


The Carla Olsans I’m running are smoking anything else in my room!!! I have Seedsman Blueberry in there and nota-rebel alien RockCandy x 91 chemdawg and the carlas are just killing it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> I’m wondering how a Orange Tree S1 would perform in that set up


*I ran several Orange Fruit Snax, which is half Orange Tree, with no problems, and used it to make Carla OlsOn with no problems that I recall. If you have your nutes mixed correctly, only a small % of plants will be unhappy. I used to doctor those, but as a lazy grower with lots of seeds, I usually toss the few troublemakers.

This is Carla OlsOn, btw 

*


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *I ran several Orange Fruit Snax, which is half Orange Tree, with no problems, and used it to make Carla OlsOn with no problems that I recall. If you have your nutes mixed correctly, only a small % of plants will be unhappy. I used to doctor those, but as a lazy grower with lots of seeds, I usually toss the few troublemakers.
> 
> This is Carla OlsOn, btw
> 
> View attachment 4533942View attachment 4533944View attachment 4533948*


Love it!!!


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Love it!!!


Been pushing nutes , burnt tips showed up, I’m in a mix of coco and happy frog, rolling with Fox Farms line. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## johnp410 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Been pushing nutes , burnt tips showed up, I’m in a mix of coco and happy frog, rolling with Fox Farms line. Any suggestions guys?


Are you just using the main 3 bottles and boosters? I used to use fox farm, sometimes if I over did it with the tiger bloom I'd get burnt TIPS. Any other supplements?


----------



## johnp410 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Been pushing nutes , burnt tips showed up, I’m in a mix of coco and happy frog, rolling with Fox Farms line. Any suggestions guys?


See you've started using beastie blooms, it's easy to over do it with the boosters. I'd just use ph'd water and go for a lesser dose. You using a ppm meter?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

johnp410 said:


> Are you just using the main 3 bottles and boosters? I used to use fox farm, sometimes if I over did it with the tiger bloom I'd get burnt TIPS. Any other supplements?


I use the 3 bottles and the 3 supplements, that I love. And the entire line of primordial solutions teas and Mammoth p that’s it


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

johnp410 said:


> See you've started using beastie blooms, it's easy to over do it with the boosters. I'd just use ph'd water and go for a lesser dose. You using a ppm meter?


No , I’m not using one but I have 2 of them. It’s my fault, I take them blame for trying to love them too much. So tomorrow I usual give the teas, I’m just going to give water. On Sunday morning I’m scheduled for the last feeding of beastie bloom. I guess I should only give half the dose?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Love it!!! *Perhaps you could post a clip of her....maybe with legendary Byrds lead vocalist [ the late] Gene Clark?*


*I'm happy to oblige.  [extra points if you can identify the lead guitarist]





*


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *I'm happy to oblige.  [extra points if you can identify the lead guitarist]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea lol. I’m guessing I should already know this.


----------



## Rollinfatties (Apr 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I had the 1st release pack, and only got one viable non-mutant out of the 6, but I've ran it several times. Terrific smoke, and should be a nice yield of beans.
> 
> Black Banana Cookies clones hit w/ reversed Black Banana Cookies clone dust. S1 x S1 = S2 @Schwaggy P ?
> 
> View attachment 4474759View attachment 4474762


Wow pretty girl. Got some beans left


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 15, 2020)

Rollinfatties said:


> Wow pretty girl. Got some beans left


Can find them here.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 15, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> The Carla Olsans I’m running are smoking anything else in my room!!! I have Seedsman Blueberry in there and nota-rebel alien RockCandy x 91 chemdawg and the carlas are just killing it!


 what's your opinion on the alien rock candy cross? Do you have it flowering? is it stinky? I'm curious because I have a few packs in the fridge.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 15, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> what's your opinion on the alien rock candy cross? Do you have it flowering? is it stinky? I'm curious because I have a few packs in the fridge.


It’s a bushy plant, kinda stinky nothing overly great about it yet, but I love both of the parents, planted 3 and got 1 female in flower


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2020)

Rollinfatties said:


> Wow pretty girl. Got some beans left


Yes...all of them. They're part of several fems that I'm holding until I run a few. This is one of those Big Black Banana seeds about 4 1/2 weeks pf. Sorry about the hps yellow.


----------



## chef dave (Apr 16, 2020)

Start of week 6,5, and 3 . Buds getting super heavy. Blond dream is star of the show. Going to be good yield! A couple of Amber trichs showing on blond dreams. Thanks Amos for the genetics. Sorry I missed out on photo banana strains.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes...all of them. They're part of several fems that I'm holding until I run a few. This is one of those seeds about 4 1/2 weeks pf. Sorry about the hps yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4534899


What size of pot is that?


chef dave said:


> Start of week 6,5, and 3 . Buds getting super heavy. Blond dream is star of the show. Going to be good yield! A couple of Amber trichs showing on blond dreams. Thanks Amos for the genetics. Sorry I missed out on photoView attachment 4536045View attachment 4536046View attachment 4536045View attachment 4536046 banana strains.


Just great work man! Your killing it and I love the screen of green!!


----------



## chef dave (Apr 16, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> What size of pot is that?
> 
> Just great work man! Your killing it and I love the screen of green!!


Thanks brother.


----------



## chef dave (Apr 16, 2020)

chef dave said:


> Thanks brother.


Pot sizes are 2 , 3, and 5 gal. Strains I have not grown before I like to test what size fabric pot works best. Usually the 5 gal are overkill for my 50/50 mix of coco/perlite


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> What size of pot is that?


It's a 5 gallon Lowes bucket made into a bubbler.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 17, 2020)

Drive-by with a couple nug shots from the Copper Orgi sensi run. Citrus Orange Chem goodness. The potency and yield more than make-up for the 3x stretch.

Averaged 2 zips from a 5"×5" square pot,I think its a.5 gal container.

Shitty no flash pic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Drive-by with a couple nug shots from the Copper Orgi sensi run. Citrus Orange Chem goodness. The potency and yield more than make-up for the 3x stretch.
> 
> Averaged 2 zips from a 5"×5" square pot,I think its a.5 gal container.
> View attachment 4537106View attachment 4537108
> ...


_Well done as always. *Haven't seen you in a minute; good to see a post from you. These days absences become more concerning. *_


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _Well done as always. *Haven't seen you in a minute; good to see a post from you. These days absences become more concerning. *_


Thank you Broham.Had to take a forum sabbatical.Homelife takes precedent...with the "pandemic" and all. Good to see ya Amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2020)

*So I hired a marketing agent that said he could get a celebrity endorsement.*

__


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *So I hired a marketing agent that said he could get a celebrity endorsement.*
> 
> _View attachment 4538030_


Talking about "No respect.."


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 21, 2020)

My school was so ruff that after our football team sacked a quarterback they went after his family.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2020)

Me, I like a smoke after sex. There's a 9 year old pack of Camels on the nightstand just in case.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 21, 2020)

So some random pics of the Carla Olsans and other random genetics. Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 22, 2020)

johnp410 said:


> Read through the thread, and drooled at the pics lol Damn it man, some beautiful plants here, all of them. Thanks to @DC Seed Exchange for providing the link on their site. Now I need to order some beans. @Amos Otis great work.


Hey folks im typically at the useful thread tbh. I dig the love here too. So I will say that I bought the copper orgi f1 fem and I'm curious about the banana crosses. So that's what I will speak about here and out of respect keep useful talk at the useful thread unless asked directly. 

Oh and dcse has always done me right. I'm a DC bama though. Cranking junkyard and NEG even in Tampa Florida.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 22, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, I like a smoke after sex. There's a 9 year old pack of Camels on the nightstand just in case.


That guy used to follow the diving mule at the pier and did the dambdest dive.. The tripplelindy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> Hey folks im typically at the useful thread tbh. I dig the love here too. So I will say that I bought the copper orgi f1 fem and I'm curious about the banana crosses. So that's what I will speak about here and out of respect keep useful talk at the useful thread unless asked directly.
> 
> Oh and dcse has always done me right. I'm a DC bama though. Cranking junkyard and NEG even in Tampa Florida.


*Thanks for dropping by, and for your support of the great folks working the cool seed bank in the nation's capital. As I'm not a paid advertiser like my amigo @Useful Seeds , we ix nay the sales talk here, but otherwise make yourself at home, amigo. My good friend @CoB_nUt made those fem Copper Orgis from my original f1 stock. I've got a couple vegging now, a couple weeks away from flip. The fem banana crosses were made with Big Bananas, a blend of reversed pollen from Honest Genetics' Banana Punchsicle [ my favorite strain of the last couple of years] and Heisenbeans' Black Banana Cookies, also a top notch plant. Great genetics in usually equals great smoke out...at least, that's my working model so far. *


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2020)

Germ tests
Big Black Bananas f

Sundae Banana Cookies x Southern Bananas reg

Big Southern Bananas f

Hibernate f2


Nothing like waiting on the newborns.


----------



## Slobberhose (Apr 23, 2020)

Just a quick update, these plants have been trouble free so far. Also got my hands on some Copper Candy for the next run!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Just a quick update, these plants have been trouble free so far. Also got my hands on some Copper Candy for the next run!


_*Looking good ! My Cob's Candy is about a week from flip. It's top right in the group shot with other fem Briscos.
The bottom pics is a Black Animal Pie about a week from chop, and one of the Banana Punchsicle moms.

*_


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Germ tests
> Big Black Bananas f
> View attachment 4543185
> Sundae Banana Cookies x Southern Bananas reg
> ...


I have to steal the cup germinator idea. Brilliant!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> I have to steal the cup germinator idea. Brilliant!


_I ate a lot of yogurt parfaits to get that collection. Still do....those are terrific. They're great for cuttings, too.

_


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _I ate a lot of yogurt parfaits to get that collection. Still do....those are terrific. They're great for cuttings, too.
> 
> View attachment 4544486_


The cleverest thing i thought of recently was pushing shopping carts from the end opposite of the handle.
And one momma joke.
Your moms so fat, 
She wanted her fortune read she had to see a psychic large.. "instead of psychic medium."
But thats about it..


----------



## chef dave (Apr 25, 2020)

Harvested some copper prk and blond dream today. They could have gone another week but I need to move some veg room plants to flower room #1. Cheers all. Be safe.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 25, 2020)

I heard a dirty rumor that @Amos Otis was making feminized beans, and I thought "that's sounds just dirty enough for me." 

Looks like you guys are growing some fire from his packs!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I heard a dirty rumor that @Amos Otis was making feminized beans, and I thought "that's sounds just dirty enough for me."
> 
> Looks like you guys are growing some fire from his packs!


*You know what they say: anyone can write a killer guitar lick, but if Dicky Betts was playing it, how would you know? And speaking of Rumours, thanks, Lindsey, for the 3 songs worth listening to.

Good to see you 'round again, MH.*


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *You know what they say: anyone can write a killer guitar lick, but if Dicky Betts was playing it, how would you know? And speaking of Rumours, thanks, Lindsey, for the 3 songs worth listening to.
> 
> Good to see you 'round again, MH.*


I missed your oblique deep-cut dad jokes about music, that’s what I’m really here for.


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 26, 2020)

Some pics from feeding this morning, getting close


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _I ate a lot of yogurt parfaits to get that collection. Still do....those are terrific. They're great for cuttings, too.
> 
> View attachment 4544486_


Used solo's with a slurpee lid.. The straw used for scooping coca.. epsom salt. Jk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

Black Animal Pie flowered from rooted clone.


Black Mamba leaner.


Animal Pie leaner


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Some pics from feeding this morning, getting closeView attachment 4546167View attachment 4546168


Should I trim the leaves off now? I’ve always wanted too


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> Should I trim the leaves off now? I’ve always wanted too


The big fans? Definitely. If you're thinking a leaf strip, I dunno....maybe do one and see how it does in comparison to the rest.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The big fans? Definitely. If you're thinking a leaf strip, I dunno....maybe do one and see how it does in comparison to the rest.


The schwazzi technique? Ive 3/4 committed to the technique. Like everyone else its damn tuff to commit to almost completely stripping a plant. I think of cannabis and see fan leaves as its symbol. Flags shirts.... All the merch. So maybe thats why its hard to commit to total removal.


----------



## Slobberhose (Apr 28, 2020)

So it looks like I'm not going to have my other much larger cabinet finished anytime soon, and even if I flip soon I'm going to have to top these. I only have 9 vertical inches available as of today.

Question is, should I top before or after I flip?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 28, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> The schwazzi technique? Ive 3/4 committed to the technique. Like everyone else its damn tuff to commit to almost completely stripping a plant. I think of cannabis and see fan leaves as its symbol. Flags shirts.... All the merch. So maybe thats why its hard to commit to total removal.


I want to try it the next run!! I’m hoping to run a full pack of Blonde Dreams, if I can source the strain lol


----------



## Mr.Grits (Apr 28, 2020)

Pics from tonight, the Carlas are soooo sweetttt


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr.Grits said:


> I want to try it the next run!! I’m hoping to run a full pack of Blonde Dreams, if I can source the strain lol


They're available.


----------



## Gullett79 (Apr 29, 2020)

Just got my 420 order in today of Double Banana Dub. Was hoping to get the Citrus Blast freebie that was advertised, but I got some Sour Orange Cream instead. Ain't going to complain over something extra though. Has anyone ran either of these?


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 29, 2020)

Just order my Brisco beans 

ProductQuantityPriceTopanga Bananas (Topanga Canyon OG x Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1$34.00Purple Banana Cake F1 (GPS Purple Cake x Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1$34.00Big Banana Cocktail S1 (Honest Genetics' Banana Cocktail x Brisco's Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1
$34.00


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2020)

Gullett79 said:


> Just got my 420 order in today of Double Banana Dub. Was hoping to get the Citrus Blast freebie that was advertised, but I got some Sour Orange Cream instead. Ain't going to complain over something extra though. Has anyone ran either of these?


Freebies can overlap when changed on new drops, but don't sleep on the Sour Orange Cream. That's an F2. The cross is DNA's Sour Cream [sour diesel x g-13 haze] x Agent Orange. I ran a couple a few years back and loved them. I lost all my archived pics in a computer crash a few weeks ago, but there's pics in the "New Harvest Pics" thread if you wanna look for them.



Rolloff said:


> Just order my Brisco beans
> 
> ProductQuantityPriceTopanga Bananas (Topanga Canyon OG x Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1$34.00Purple Banana Cake F1 (GPS Purple Cake x Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1$34.00Big Banana Cocktail S1 (Honest Genetics' Banana Cocktail x Brisco's Big Bananas) 6 Feminized Seeds1$34.00


 I won't deny that I'm psyched to see what's ahead with those. I've got all of them underway and just flipped. This is the night tent that has 2 Topanga Bananas on the back row, a Copper Orgi front left, and a Big Banana Cocktail front right.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 30, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Freebies can overlap when changed on new drops, but don't sleep on the Sour Orange Cream. That's an F2. The cross is DNA's Sour Cream [sour diesel x g-13 haze] x Agent Orange. I ran a couple a few years back and loved them. I lost all my archived pics in a computer crash a few weeks ago, but there's pics in the "New Harvest Pics" thread if you wanna look for them.



I grew out Sour Cream about 13 years ago, got them as freebies.. wish I kept a cut, it was fantastic. It had these unique large trich heads and was super sticky. How dominant is the Agent Orange in the cross?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I grew out Sour Cream about 13 years ago, got them as freebies.. wish I kept a cut, it was fantastic. It had these unique large trich heads and was super sticky. How dominant is the Agent Orange in the cross?


Crosses, as you know, can vary per plant. leaning hard to one donor or the other, or provide a mix. F2s sometimes show traits back to the donors' heritage. It's really hard to say what an individual seed will produce, but as we like to repeat in Briscoville, 'good genetics in makes good weed out'. If you got a 5 pack of those, a shirley should provide good smoke.


----------



## themacman (May 1, 2020)

First time grower/poster. Been reading about some good genetics and afordable beans to make my first grow attempt. These look to fit the bill, however I'm slightly lost on effects of what's available. I'm looking for something good for insomnia and one that's a good daytime. It seems as if cobs copper candy and Topanga banana are would fit the bill for evenings. 

Any recommendation on a daytime offering? Also interested in effects of the southern orange. 

I appreciate anyone taking some time to detail these for me a bit


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2020)

themacman said:


> First time grower/poster. Been reading about some good genetics and afordable beans to make my first grow attempt. These look to fit the bill, however I'm slightly lost on effects of what's available. I'm looking for something good for insomnia and one that's a good daytime. It seems as if cobs copper candy and Topanga banana are would fit the bill for evenings.
> 
> Any recommendation on a daytime offering? Also interested in effects of the southern orange.
> 
> I appreciate anyone taking some time to detail these for me a bit


We really enjoyed copper orgi for daytime smoke. It was my go-to for first smoke after work. I'd look into the s1s.


----------



## themacman (May 1, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> We really enjoyed copper orgi for daytime smoke. It was my go-to for first smoke after work. I'd look into the s1s.


Thanks for the reply John. That's half of the battle. Now just need a late evening option.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2020)

themacman said:


> Thanks for the reply John. That's half of the battle. Now just need a late evening option.


Hibernate f2s are listed now and then, and will be on the next drop. An Adub leaner in the Double Banana Dub would likely work well also.



themacman said:


> Also interested in effects of the southern orange.


A robust orange flavor was the primary goal, but potency is not lacking in either of the two parents.


----------



## themacman (May 1, 2020)

From the man himself! Thank you sir.


----------



## Rolloff (May 2, 2020)

Yes seeds came a little earlier then expected


----------



## Slobberhose (May 5, 2020)

Last pre-flower update. I decided to train most of them to save on vertical space, and it seems to be working. I did let them get a bit thirsty (these fabric pots have been tough to dial in) but they all seem to have bounced back nicely. I also figured out a way to hang my lights that gave me a few extra inches.
Hoping to make some improvements on my exhaust this weekend & switch to 12/12 soon.


----------



## BriceyG (May 5, 2020)

First time grower/poster here. I’ve been on the search for seeds for a VERY long time but these have caught my attention the most. The prices bring you in and the crosses just peak your interest.

My question is what’s the sweetest/fruitiest seeds BBB has to offer? I’m growing outdoor and live in a townhouse so neighbors are very close.

Thank you very much to anyone who can give me their 2 cents.


----------



## Gemtree (May 5, 2020)

Grabbed some big black bananas to try out. I feel dirty typing that


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2020)

BriceyG said:


> First time grower/poster here. I’ve been on the search for seeds for a VERY long time but these have caught my attention the most. The prices bring you in and the crosses just peak your interest.
> 
> My question is what’s the sweetest/fruitiest seeds BBB has to offer? I’m growing outdoor and live in a townhouse so neighbors are very close.
> 
> Thank you very much to anyone who can give me their 2 cents.


Of the ones still available, Blonde Dreams has strong orange in 3/4 of the donors.


----------



## BriceyG (May 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Of the ones still available, Blonde Dreams has strong orange in 3/4 of the donors.


Thank you very much Amos!


----------



## Rckola (May 6, 2020)

Amos my man! First time poster. I used to grow a couple plants here and there and came across the most intoxicating banana kush about 10 years ago. I ran into some life altering government sanctioned marijuana quarantine for a while and the plant and the dream was lost. Fast forward to today where I live in a state where I can grow legally and I'm no longer under big bro's thumb. I have been "chasing the dragon" of that original banana kush looking high and low for my seeds for my first legal grow. No one has the bananas (not the good ones at least). Then there is you! Thank the universe for answering my call and showing me a fellow banana strain fan. I have 3 topanga bananas that just hit the dirt and should be harvested before my birthday! 

Any other bananas I should be on the lookout for?

p.s. thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

Rckola said:


> Amos my man! First time poster. I used to grow a couple plants here and there and came across the most intoxicating banana kush about 10 years ago. I ran into some life altering government sanctioned marijuana quarantine for a while and the plant and the dream was lost. Fast forward to today where I live in a state where I can grow legally and I'm no longer under big bro's thumb. I have been "chasing the dragon" of that original banana kush looking high and low for my seeds for my first legal grow. No one has the bananas (not the good ones at least). Then there is you! Thank the universe for answering my call and showing me a fellow banana strain fan. I have 3 topanga bananas that just hit the dirt and should be harvested before my birthday!
> 
> Any other bananas I should be on the lookout for?
> 
> p.s. thank you


Welcome to Brisco's Adventureland fellow banana lover !

A year and a half ago I ran 4 Banana Punchsicle from @Honest Genetics that knocked me out - happy plants that were a treat to the eyes, and produced awesome buds. Terrific smoke - taste and high. I read that they were not going to be made again, so my original goal was simply to preserve that strain. I've ran several since, and they are consistent and excellent. [I have a joint of the most recent chopped clone burning as I type. ]Along the way, I ran Banana Cocktail, also from HG, and Heisenbeans' Black Banana Cookies, both great strains and smoke. I was pretty ripped when I decided to mix reversed pollen from BP and BBC, but it gave me a unique blend of a nonexistent strain, Big Bananas. That blend hit Banana Cocktail to make Big Banana Cocktail. So with those 3 making up the mix, I expect something special coming out of those in particular. I'm as curious about the Topanga Bananas as anyone. My 2 are at 11 days post flip, as is a Big Banana Cocktail.

Topanga Bananas

Big Banana Cocktail


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 7, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> So it looks like I'm not going to have my other much larger cabinet finished anytime soon, and even if I flip soon I'm going to have to top these. I only have 9 vertical inches available as of today.
> 
> Question is, should I top before or after I flip?


@Slobberhose I Schwazz once at day 20 and they do just fine this is close to day 70
Implants with high leaf ratios do better though.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2020)

Rckola said:


> Any other bananas I should be on the lookout for?


There's this one, and a few others that just landed.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

Topanga Bananas @ 21 days.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 17, 2020)

I popped cob's copper candy, last week. Tail within 48 hrs. She's in a solo and doing fine. Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Slobberhose (May 17, 2020)

Hey Amos, what's the lineage on Vampira's? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Hey Amos, what's the lineage on Vampira's? I'm having trouble finding it.


She only comes out at night.


IHG Crypt Kicker x GPS Jelly Pie.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I popped cob's copper candy, last week. Tail within 48 hrs. She's in a solo and doing fine. Thanks, fellas!


Mine is 12 days past flip and just starting to spew pistils. I haven't seen much of @CoB_nUt lately. Guess he's living large on his new found celebrity status.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> She only comes out at night.
> View attachment 4568522
> 
> IHG Crypt Kicker x GPS Jelly Pie.


From the words of 80's hiphop pioneers whodinni, the freaks come out at night. The
doors dont open till after 10,
But its not till midnight that the party begins.
Sorry.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> From the words of 80's hiphop pioneers whodinni, the freaks come out at night. The
> doors dont open till after 10,
> But its not till midnight that the party begins.
> Sorry.


Also:
"Woodwork creaks and out come the freaks: - Was, Not Was

"She only comes out at night, the lean and hungry type" - Hall and Oates

There's also the album title of an Edgar Winter's Group LP, but after looking at the lp cover I decided against posting it.


----------



## goMM (May 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Also:
> "Woodwork creaks and out come the freaks: - Was, Not Was
> 
> "She only comes out at night, the lean and hungry type" - Hall and Oates
> ...


“Watch out boys she’ll chew u up“


----------



## chef dave (May 20, 2020)

All brisco strains. Various weeks from one to 7 . Just got banana sundae and a freebie of citrus blast from dcse. Thanks Dave. Look forward to trying this banana strains.


----------



## Rckola (May 20, 2020)

These are my two Topanga bananas coming through the seedling stage strong. I have 2 other varieties growing. Cherry wine cbd from west creek cbd and family jewels from Humboldt seed co and these two are by far the strongest and most vigorous already!


----------



## Rckola (May 21, 2020)

@Amos Otis How long are you running veg for on these Topangas?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2020)

Rckola said:


> @Amos Otis How long are you running veg for on these Topangas?


I almost always go at least 4 weeks veg on plants from seed for maturity sake. However, be prepared to use height control measures such as topping [before flip] and supercropping, as the Topanga leaners really stretch. I've got two at 21 days past flip, and have bent them over a couple of times. I'll try to get some pics later when lights come on.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2020)

Rckola said:


> @Amos Otis How long are you running veg for on these Topangas?


I could only get the top of the plants in the pics, but you can see the many bend overs these 2 Topanga Bananas have gotten @ day 22.


----------



## Slobberhose (May 22, 2020)

Quick update. 6 days of 12/12 and the 2 Vampiras in the middle are definitely female, I'm pretty certain both SBBs & SOCs are male. I'm gonna keep my eye on them & I'll pull the males and find them new homes soon.


----------



## Angus Hung (May 22, 2020)

will briscos bargain beans ship to canada? any one know?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 22, 2020)

Angus Hung said:


> will briscos bargain beans ship to canada? any one know?


I don't know off hand. I would check out dc seed's shipping policy.


----------



## Rckola (May 22, 2020)

Adding more to the encyclopedia of banana


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2020)




----------



## CikaBika (May 23, 2020)

We wanna some EU Vendors!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine is 12 days past flip and just starting to spew pistils. I haven't seen much of @CoB_nUt lately. Guess he's living large on his new found celebrity status.


Lol,nah I wish. I'm still here,lurking mainly. Gig extended my work hours..Thanks Covid-19! Don't have much online time as I'm used to or like. I've even had to dial back on the gardening some. My perpetual schedule is and has suffered.

All good tho,the ganja continues to grow.


----------



## CikaBika (May 24, 2020)

Finally I found some good non expensive US genetics...
I'm not familiar with his genetics.. 
What would you recommend me from this 3 strains.
*Cob’s Copper Candy
Mrs Peel
Topanga Bananas*


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 24, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Finally I found some good non expensive US genetics...
> I'm not familiar with his genetics..
> What would you recommend me from this 3 strains.
> *Cob’s Copper Candy
> ...


Some of each. Variety. Always my philosophy.

If that's not an option, my limited knowledge would suggest ccc as possibly putting out daytime smoke and the tb's having a nighttime effect. I'm not familiar with mrs peel.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm not familiar with mrs peel.


----------



## Rckola (May 24, 2020)

I don't know if you guys are big nerds like me but here is something nerdy and super useful Pulse VPD Calculator and Chart

Also @Amos Otis If you are interested in the data I am collecting on this grow let me know. I have notes, height measurements by date and time, temp and humidity by 1 minute intervals, all in spread sheets ready for consumption!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2020)

Rckola said:


> I don't know if you guys are big nerds like me but here is something nerdy and super useful Pulse VPD Calculator and Chart
> 
> Also @Amos Otis If you are interested in the data I am collecting on this grow let me know. I have notes, height measurements by date and time, temp and humidity by 1 minute intervals, all in spread sheets ready for consumption!
> 
> View attachment 4575402


Intricate details wouldn't mean much to me....I don't even check ph in the buckets, but feel free to post for the benefit of other like minded enthusiasts.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 24, 2020)

Rckola said:


> I don't know if you guys are big nerds like me but here is something nerdy and super useful Pulse VPD Calculator and Chart
> 
> Also @Amos Otis If you are interested in the data I am collecting on this grow let me know. I have notes, height measurements by date and time, temp and humidity by 1 minute intervals, all in spread sheets ready for consumption!
> 
> View attachment 4575402


Iam w/Amos 
Drop some science knowledge 

This is my idea of science


----------



## XtraGood (May 24, 2020)

Rckola said:


> I don't know if you guys are big nerds like me but here is something nerdy and super useful Pulse VPD Calculator and Chart


Hey that is better than my other 5 VPD bookmarks! thanks! nerds!


----------



## Rckola (May 25, 2020)

Well then quick science explanation brought to you by caffeine! 

My background is in restaurant menu R&D. Lots of notes lots of data tracking, and process monitoring in order to create optimum efficiency when executing these recipes in restaurants. Trying to get the process to where the lowest common denominator experience wise could replicate this with ease.

I am taking this approach to growing to reach the most consistent and optimum results in my grows. 

I built my own grow tent to fit a pretty exact space I had and set it up into 2 distinct ecosystems. All of the soil, the pots, the lights, etc is the same.
The only difference between the two is the humidity and temperature. I try to maintain a consistent VPD (between 1.0 and 0.9) across both while maintaining fairly different temp and humidity ranges. 

Area 1 is 82-88 F and 70-75% RH

Area 2 is 72-78 F and 60-65% RH

Both of these scenarios result in a VPD between .9 an 1.0 which is in the optimum zone for plant perspiration

I am tracking the temp and humidity every 1 minute giving me roughly 2400 data points for each temp and humidity every day. Along side this I take height and leaf growth measurements that I can plot directly next to this Temp/Humidity data in order to get a fairly accurate picture of what these different temp/hum ranges are doing for the growth/success of the plant. 

The goal of all of this is to discover what is optimum for each plant and to eventually after 3 or 4 grows have enough data to map out the optimum grow requirements for my each unique plant. 

My next grow I will focus on water and nutrient requirements. I have a 5 plant limit in Illinois so I cant run as many as I would like but I can run two of two different breeds and get a direct comparison. By the end of this I will be able to look at the data and tell you what the optimum parameters I will need for each plant to have the best quality and most growth. 

My whole set-up is currently or is going to be automated and pc controlled at some point and this data will allow me to basically walk away and work on it minimally while still growing great plants

Well that is the quick breakdown haha.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 25, 2020)

Topanga Banana WILL stretch.. a lot! I can't believe I was worried about it



Topanga Banana is the one in the front (I think the leaves look like that from the fan.. had to turn it a bit.)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Topanga Banana WILL stretch.. a lot! I can't believe I was worried about it
> 
> View attachment 4576098
> 
> ...


Do you just have the one? I have two going that look like the stretch is finished @ 4 weeks pf. One has 4 bends in it....probably would have busted the roof otherwise. The other has one bend, and settled into a normal looking sized plant. Not coincidentally, the two Topanga moms, one was tall, the other average height.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Yes just the one. You sent me 3 seeds and I chose the biggest which happened to be a whorled phyllotaxy, had to look that up,


_Me, too. I'll bet the only one in here that didn't have to look it up is @Rckola .

A couple lights out pics of the 2.
_


----------



## Rckola (May 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _Me, too. I'll bet the only one in here that didn't have to look it up is @Rckola ._


to be fair... I did look that one up. It’s in the brain forever now though haha


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2020)

_Hi, folks, old and new alike.

This post is a reminder to all:

*I am not a paid advertiser on RollItUp, and therefore do not wish to violate RIU's terms of service, specifically, mentioning seeds sales, or banks that I may be affiliated with. *

Please feel free to continue posting pic, discussing crosses, posting fun comments, etc, but *please *_*do not mention sales, trading, or any other categories of transferring seeds. *_I wish to continue being a part of and supporting this site, so please be respectful of RIU while still having fun. Thanks !_


----------



## Rckola (May 26, 2020)

Ladies and gentleman... it’s about to get bananas.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2020)

Rckola said:


> Ladies and gentleman... it’s about to get bananas.
> View attachment 4577645View attachment 4577647


Groovy ! Would you mind putting an 'F' over the s1 on the TPs? ....and how did you get a 15 pack ??


----------



## Rckola (May 27, 2020)

I have no idea lol and it was an 18 pack the others are planted and absolutely thriving! Someone out there likes me I guess but I did get these in a pretty sizable order that also had seeds for my Mother and brother. And yes I will do that haha they are indeed fem.


----------



## Rckola (May 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Groovy ! Would you mind putting an 'F' over the s1 on the TPs? ....and how did you get a 15 pack ??


Fixed it haha


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2020)

Rckola said:


> I have no idea lol and it was an 18 pack the others are planted and absolutely thriving! Someone out there likes me I guess but I did get these in a pretty sizable order that also had seeds for my Mother and brother. And yes I will do that haha they are indeed fem.


Did you change the label to horizontal? If not, I have an idea what happened........that\s a hella 'bargain'.


----------



## Rckola (May 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you change the label to horizontal? If not, I have an idea what happened........that\s a hella 'bargain'.


Nope this is how it came


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2020)

In that case, you got my pack. I most always keep seeds of everything that goes out to possibly return to, and more of the ones I'm certain of. To not get those mixed up with the outgoing package, I turn the label sideways......and yet never noticed when I stapled it to the card. so that strategy worked out well - _for you!  _Guess I should swear off toking while labeling/packaging ha ha ha....yeah, right ! Glad it found it's way to the banana strain nerd, though. Seems cosmically solid.


----------



## chef dave (May 27, 2020)

Hey Amos, thanks for the strains. I as a small commercial grower (100) plants) have gotten 2 keepers from you. The first being a black mamba that yielded over ten oz. And a blonde dream that was a good (7oz) yield and great smoke. I will keep these genetics alive through clones for a long time. These were done on a 7 week veg. The orgi, southern oranges,copper chem etc were all quality strains just didn't find a good yielder to keep. My main flower room is all clones of your strains. Thanks for your work.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2020)

chef dave said:


> Hey Amos, thanks for the strains. I as a small commercial grower (100) plants) have gotten 2 keepers from you. The first being a black mamba that yielded over ten oz. And a blonde dream that was a good (7oz) yield and great smoke. I will keep these genetics alive through clones for a long time. These were done on a 7 week veg. The orgi, southern oranges,copper chem etc were all quality strains just didn't find a good yielder to keep. My main flower room is all clones of your strains. Thanks for your work.


That's awesome sauce, chef, a heady recipe....a stellar menu, a buffet of buds, dishes of delights....I sense a theme...maybe some bananas flambe' down the road for dessert. 

Much thanks, amigo - would love to see pics if you can.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 27, 2020)

Here r my 2 purple banana cake I got going. I love how they respond to topping got to keep them short


----------



## gthaenigma (May 28, 2020)

Excited to try out the Southern Bananas. Any finished pics out there?


----------



## Tito#1 (May 28, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> Excited to try out the Southern Bananas. Any finished pics out there?


I posted some in this thread ..search it up they should pop up


----------



## ZezoZose (May 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> In that case, you got my pack. I most always keep seeds of everything that goes out to possibly return to, and more of the ones I'm certain of. To not get those mixed up with the outgoing package, I turn the label sideways......and yet never noticed when I stapled it to the card. so that strategy worked out well - _for you! _Guess I should swear off toking while labeling/packaging ha ha ha....yeah, right ! Glad it found it's way to the banana strain nerd, though. Seems cosmically solid.
> 
> View attachment 4578043


Lucky! A pack of Amos' Reserve out in the wild!


----------



## Rckola (May 28, 2020)

The universe brought it to me. I need to buy a lotto ticket while my luck is still rollin!


----------



## Slobberhose (May 29, 2020)

Well ended up with these two lovely VW ladies, and picked one of each SOC & SBB boys to keep outside. I've got 2 VW clones that will be pollinated each by a separate male and grown outside. Can't complain a bit about these genetics, the boys really took off outside and these ladies have been 100% trouble free from the start, I bend and tie about everyday and water every 3rd day when they get thirsty. This is week 2 of flower. Can't thank you guys enough for showing me love on my first grow, I'll be a BBB fan for life. 

Happy growing and y'all stay safe out there.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2020)

Big Banana Cocktail day 30


----------



## Rckola (May 30, 2020)

Topanga Bananas (affectionately known as TB-001 and TB-002) are on day 20 an thriving.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2020)

Banana Pete flipped esta noche.


----------



## chef dave (May 31, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Well ended up with these two lovely VW ladies, and picked one of each SOC & SBB boys to keep outside. I've got 2 VW clones that will be pollinated each by a separate male and grown outside. Can't complain a bit about these genetics, the boys really took off outside and these ladies have been 100% trouble free from the start, I bend and tie about everyday and water every 3rd day when they get thirsty. This is week 2 of flower. Can't thank you guys enough for showing me love on my first grow, I'll be a BBB fan for life.
> 
> Happy growing and y'all stay safe out there.
> 
> View attachment 4580239View attachment 4580251View attachment 4580252


Pretty girls my brother


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2020)

2 Topanga Bananas @ day 32 pf.


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 4, 2020)

Vampira's Weed ~ day 18


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 5, 2020)

Brisco beans filled small tent, a mixture of Hibernate f2, sweet Dixie and a Amos special.


----------



## chef dave (Jun 10, 2020)

Happy june all. Temps are hot and humid here in md already. A few pics of various bbb strains. Blonde dream, jelly pie, southern oranges etc. Happy growing all. Cheers


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 12, 2020)

jtupnsmoke said:


> Well, not a good start. First seed never germinated. Popped another one in, hopefully it will take.


I wouldn't worry about it to much no one gets 100% germ rate. 
On a good note my purple banana cake r doing awesome after topping and super cropping.

Day after the two in the back


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 14, 2020)

Vampira's Weed at about day 28


----------



## chef dave (Jun 15, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Vampira's Weed at about day 28View attachment 4595527View attachment 4595536View attachment 4595534


Nice plants! Looks like your top feed automated? Dtw?


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 16, 2020)

Nope, just Fox Farms in fabric pots. Water every other day.


chef dave said:


> Nice plants! Looks like your top feed automated? Dtw?


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 17, 2020)

View of the cabinet for anyone interested


----------



## Rckola (Jun 17, 2020)

Day 30 on these two Topanga bananas. They will be flipped in a couple days when the runt (not bananas) catches up a little

From left to right: cherry wine cbd, family jewels, Topanga banana, Topanga banana, runt family jewels. Also basil and tomatoes


----------



## Rckola (Jun 17, 2020)

jtupnsmoke said:


> How long are y'alls Topanga bananas taking to germinate? I'm on my second one that still hasn't done anything in almost a week


I have had 100% rate so far and they took a day or two longer than the other strains but now they are twice the size of them


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2020)

jtupnsmoke said:


> I've had 100% success with every other seed I've grown, except these. They throw a tap root out but then don't do anything from there after weeks. I've grown a lot of plants, so it's not from my inexperience. 0/2 so far. Hopefully I'll get one good one out of the 6 I ordered.


I'll happily take the remaining 4 - sending you a PM.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2020)

2 Topanga Bananas at 7 weeks - sorry about the HPS tint.


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 21, 2020)

So I pollinated the 2 little clones, 1 with Southern Black Bananas pollen, the other with Sour Orange Cream. I've got them covered up to try and contain the pollen (applied just a small amount via q-tip to the top bud on each) we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 23, 2020)

Day 38 they're fattening up nicely


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> Day 38 they're fattening up nicely View attachment 4604232View attachment 4604234


Nice job on the training!


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Small pic update on the purple banana cakes. in the group pic the two in the back


----------



## chef dave (Jun 25, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Small pic update on the purple banana cakes. in the group pic the two in the backView attachment 4604450View attachment 4604451View attachment 4604452


Nice plants tito, I long for the day of having a outdoor space. Not possible where I live. Cheers Dave


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 25, 2020)

chef dave said:


> Nice plants tito, I long for the day of having a outdoor space. Not possible where I live. Cheers Dave


Thanx Dave I just cant pass on free light lol


----------



## Slobberhose (Jun 26, 2020)

Vampira's Weed frost update day 40ish more funk coming through now to go with the fruit, kinda smellin like donkey farts.


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 27, 2020)

These are an Amos special, nice and frosty.


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 27, 2020)

Sweet Dixie and hibernate F2, not the greatest run from my side had major PH issues at the beginning and just now just nursing these plants along till harvest.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 27, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Sweet Dixie and hibernate F2, not the greatest run from my side had major PH issues at the beginning and just now just nursing these plants along till harvest.


What type of smells are you getting from the hibernate f2s? I ran a Herijuana in the past but it had a awful taste but the high was a literal knockout.


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 27, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> What type of smells are you getting from the hibernate f2s? I ran a Herijuana in the past but it had a awful taste but the high was a literal knockout.


I will be honest, my sense of smell is crap.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 27, 2020)

That's cool, I hope you have a Bountiful Harvest.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2020)

Banana Punchsicle s-1


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

*Big Banana Cocktail flowered at rooted clone.


*


----------



## pudge_walker (Jul 11, 2020)

Found this thread and couldn't help but get a hold of some for myself! So glad Amos had some Fems in stock too, thanks for the extras 
I've seen some great looking coppers here, anyone have any experience with Big Black Bananas? So excited to see where these ladies will go


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2020)

pudge_walker said:


> Found this thread and couldn't help but get a hold of some for myself! So glad Amos had some Fems in stock too, thanks for the extras
> I've seen some great looking coppers here, anyone have any experience with Big Black Bananas? So excited to see where these ladies will go
> View attachment 4621155


Thanks, pudge!. Heisenbeans' Black Banana Cookies is a great s1. The first release had some germ and mutant problems, but I got a winner that I ran several times, then hit with the Big Bananas blended reversed pollen. They're somewhat new, so I haven't seen any that have been ran other than those I have in veg. I just took down a Copper Orgi, and have another due in a few days - they're massive, and they've both ran over 10 weeks; clearly copper chem leaners. Welcome to the thread - please drop some reports when you have them.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jul 12, 2020)

A couple of black banana cakes and a southern orange 
First 2 pics r black banana cake last pic is southern orange


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2020)

Big Banana Cocktail [ Honest's Banana Cocktail x Big Bananas blended pollen]


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 14, 2020)

Dank Sinatra x goji x hibernate aka Amos Gift.
What a winner, cannot wait to chop these down.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 14, 2020)

Sweet Dixie


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 14, 2020)

Hibernate f 2


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 15, 2020)

Garden shot


----------



## goMM (Jul 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Banana Punchsicle s-1
> 
> View attachment 4609626
> 
> ...


When is this dropping


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 15, 2020)

goMM said:


> When is this dropping


Ditto!


----------



## Rckola (Jul 15, 2020)

Both Topanga Bananas at day 25 of flower. The first one is definitely an A+ the second is an A but only because I’m judging it against the first one haha. First two pictures are the first and and last Two are second pheno. Both are easily the Two best plants in the greenhouse with pheno 1 being denser and just slightly shorter with already heavy resin production. The second pheno is slightly lankier and less dense buds with just slightly less resin. Both smell great! And compared to the rest of the greenhouse (5 other plants) these two will easily out produce all the rest put together. Brisco is one hell of a bargain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Garden shot


Wowie wowza ! Great work, amigo ! Dank Sinatra x Hibernate are all gone - feel free to make it your own.



goMM said:


> When is this dropping?





MickeyBlanco said:


> Ditto!


Though I've retailed crosses w/ Banana Punchsicle, I purposefully held back on releasing BP s-1. It's the work of Honest Genetics, and even though he stated a couple of years ago "when they're gone, that's it", I felt like I needed to get it a couple generations along before claiming it as a Brisco bean - w/ credit given, of course. I've seen that Honest is selling seeds again, but has not recreated BP. As things stand, a fall drop is looking very realistic. It's great weed.



Rckola said:


> Both Topanga Bananas at day 25 of flower. The first one is definitely an A+ the second is an A but only because I’m judging it against the first one haha. First two pictures are the first and and last Two are second pheno. Both are easily the Two best plants in the greenhouse with pheno 1 being denser and just slightly shorter with already heavy resin production. The second pheno is slightly lankier and less dense buds with just slightly less resin. Both smell great! And compared to the rest of the greenhouse (5 other plants) these two will easily out produce all the rest put together. Brisco is one hell of a bargain.


They look robust and happy ! I'm about to chop 2 Topanga Bananas any night....both are BIG producers with sturdy stems that've not needed support. They've run longer than I like; both are @ day 75 post flip. I'll have pics up when they come down. 

Much thanks to all the Bargain hunters.


----------



## goMM (Jul 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Wowie wowza ! Great work, amigo ! Dank Sinatra x Hibernate are all gone - feel free to make it your own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope...update on my Big Banana Cocktail invoking bro


----------



## goMM (Jul 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Wowie wowza ! Great work, amigo ! Dank Sinatra x Hibernate are all gone - feel free to make it your own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baseball on its way we gonna punch y’all in the face bro lol PHILLIES2020


----------



## Rckola (Jul 15, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> They look robust and happy ! I'm about to chop 2 Topanga Bananas any night....both are BIG producers with sturdy stems that've not needed support. They've run longer than I like; both are @ day 75 post flip. I'll have pics up when they come down.
> 
> Much thanks to all the Bargain hunters.


They are incredibly robust and the stem support is super true. Each of these with a little topping and LST easily has 10-12 main cola sites that are all developing very well. Comparing these plants to the 80-100$ 6 pack fems from other breeders me and my brother have growing and it is not even a contest which is the real Bargain here. Which is why I have a little Brisco library in my stash


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 16, 2020)

Just got my seed's today (from the east coast to the west in 3 days) and these are some good looking seed's.
Sweet Banana Sundae (the Citrus Blast was a freebee) Wow !!!!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks @thewanderer718

Topango Banana #1


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2020)

#2 - could have used a couple more days, but the train keeps rolling.



1 and 2


----------



## Gullett79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, the one Double Banana Dub I was running with a few other strains turned out to be a male. Bummer. But I figured maybe this would be a good time to try my hand at pollen collection when the time is right.


----------



## dbz (Jul 20, 2020)

Ordered from Brisco's Bargain Beans a pack of Orgi Fem. Got done with the order, turned around and they were there.

Not literally, but 3 business days from order, they were in the mailbox. Came in today. Service and speed of delivery was unparalleled. As far as the plants go, well we will have to see about that in a few months if I don't f anything up myself  !

Thanks @Amos Otis !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

@dbz - Orgi f2s are listed accurately by the retailer as 10 reg seeds, so I hope you just made a typo above. Thanks, amigo.


----------



## dbz (Jul 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> @dbz - Orgi f2s are listed accurately by the retailer as 10 reg seeds, so I hope you just made a typo above. Thanks, amigo.


I ordered copper Orgi S1 fem x6...Im hoping they are fem. I dont have a lot of room


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

dbz said:


> I ordered copper Orgi S1 fem x6...Im hoping they are fem. I dont have a lot of room


I hope you have some height.... Yes, those are fems made by @CoB_nUt from my f1s . I just chopped 2 recently that were both Copper Chem leaners in growth, so they got tall. But they handled LST w/ no problem, and the big harvest and good smoke were worth the 70 day finish. Kind of a light peach yogurt taste, and excellent buzz.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 21, 2020)

Picked up 4 packs of beans today at an awesome price. Double banana dub, Orgi, southern oranges, and sweet banana sundae. plus Bruce Campbell is a fucking legend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Picked up 4 packs of beans today at an awesome price. Double banana dub, Orgi, southern oranges, and sweet banana sundae. plus Bruce Campbell is a fucking legend.


----------



## goMM (Jul 27, 2020)

Big Banana Cocktail


----------



## dbz (Jul 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope you have some height.... Yes, those are fems made by @CoB_nUt from my f1s . I just chopped 2 recently that were both Copper Chem leaners in growth, so they got tall. But they handled LST w/ no problem, and the big harvest and good smoke were worth the 70 day finish. Kind of a light peach yogurt taste, and excellent buzz.
> 
> View attachment 4630415 View attachment 4630416


I have plenty of height, just not enough room to grow 10 plants and sort out males and females right now. Hopefully later this fall I will have finished a couple sealed rooms and I can experiment more!


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Things are about to get interesting


----------



## goMM (Aug 10, 2020)

Banana cocktail


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2020)

goMM said:


> Banana cocktail


Great work, amigo !



Tito#1 said:


> Things are about to get interesting


As is always the case when grown by @Tito#1 .


----------



## goMM (Aug 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Great work, amigo !
> 
> 
> 
> As is always the case when grown by @Tito#1 .


Man thank you, was going to grab the banana runtz but there’s no need when someone says to me “that smells just like the joints in the mall that come out the 50 cent machine“.... u put ur whole fuckin foot in this one bro


----------



## Rckola (Aug 10, 2020)

a bunch of big old fat topanga banana nugs


----------



## Slobberhose (Aug 11, 2020)

I'll have a report on Vampira's very soon, had to chop a little early due to heat issues, they've been slow drying in the fridge and all but 2 jars are jarred up and curing now.


----------



## Slobberhose (Aug 16, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> I'll have a report on Vampira's very soon, had to chop a little early due to heat issues, they've been slow drying in the fridge and all but 2 jars are jarred up and curing now.




Here's a few pics in various stages of harvest. Grow space was 4x2.5 with only 30" of vertical space. Last few weeks daytime temps were in the 90s with no practical way to cool the grow space. These plants did outstanding despite the bad conditions. I washed the harvested buds, then dried in a fridge in jars with pantyhose in place of lids. The popcorn buds are now cured and have a very fruity smell almost like a bag of suckers, very sweet taste, and a nice mellow nightcap buzz. Plants produced right at 4oz between the 2 under 160w of 3500k led light. Glad I have plenty of these seeds left as I'll be running them again when weather permits. Thanks, Amos for all the hard work that you put into breeding these fantastic strains at affordable prices, you have a lifelong fan!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> View attachment 4655344View attachment 4655345View attachment 4655348
> 
> Here's a few pics in various stages of harvest. Grow space was 4x2.5 with only 30" of vertical space. Last few weeks daytime temps were in the 90s with no practical way to cool the grow space. These plants did outstanding despite the bad conditions. I washed the harvested buds, then dried in a fridge in jars with pantyhose in place of lids. The popcorn buds are now cured and have a very fruity smell almost like a bag of suckers, very sweet taste, and a nice mellow nightcap buzz. Plants produced right at 4oz between the 2 under 160w of 3500k led light. Glad I have plenty of these seeds left as I'll be running them again when weather permits. Thanks, Amos for all the hard work that you put into breeding these fantastic strains at affordable prices, you have a lifelong fan!



30 inches of vertical space? That's amazing !


----------



## Slobberhose (Aug 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 30 inches of vertical space? That's amazing !


Getting the big cabinet ready to go before I start my Copper Candy crop! 8ft of vertical space will be nice lol


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hope everyone is have a good Sunday. Update time on my 2 purple banana cake and southern orange.
Both of the pbc had very little stretch but look to be ahead and flowering they're also showing some nice Frost no real smell yet but it's still early. 

























The southern orange had what I would consider a normal stretch she is a little behind on the flowering but not much on the frost. As u can see She didn't like the heat wave we got.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 28, 2020)

Just bought a pack of orgi f2 off dcseedexchange for a super reasonable 30$ or so. Thanks for the great price. I got the last one in stock as well. Yes!!!


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 1, 2020)

Definitely going to get a pack of the Kelly Maxxwell. Just waiting till the third to order to get free shipping. @Amos Otis what can you tell me about the 2 free fem seeds that are included? Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Definitely going to get a pack of the Kelly Maxxwell. Just waiting till the third to order to get free shipping. @Amos Otis what can you tell me about the 2 free fem seeds that are included? Thanks.


They are Cob's Copper Candy, made by @CoB_nUt from Brisco's Candy Samples x Copper Orgi. Two drops sold out, and as I was out of regs for freebies, decided to use the remainder of these,

Copper Orgi is GPS Copper Chem x Orgi [Goji OG x Agent Orange]
Candy Samples is IHG Triple OG x Copper Chem.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> They are Cob's Copper Candy, made by @CoB_nUt from Brisco's Candy Samples x Copper Orgi. Two drops sold out, and as I was out of regs for freebies, decided to use the remainder of these,
> 
> Copper Orgi is GPS Copper Chem x Orgi [Goji OG x Agent Orange]
> Candy Samples is IHG Triple OG x Copper Chem.


Excellent thanks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 3, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Definitely going to get a pack of the Kelly Maxxwell. Just waiting till the third to order to get free shipping. @Amos Otis what can you tell me about the 2 free fem seeds that are included? Thanks.


Just ordered them!! Free shipping was sweet. 
Great prices on awesome genetics. Can't say it enough. Probably run some of your beans next run. Finishing up some gps Tomahawk now. I'll post some pics. Cheers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2020)

A tent full of Banana Punchsicle. Plucking reversed sacks from bottom front.


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> _*Made by grower/tester extraordinaire, and all around superb human @CoB_nUt from original Brisco's f1 stock.
> 
> View attachment 4500361*_


Have a cobs copper candy almost done. Seems awesome man


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2020)

Dark-one said:


> Have a cobs copper candy almost done. Seems awesome man


Feel free to post pics if you can.

Also, much thanks @sunni and RIU staff for tossing out the garbage.


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 8, 2020)

Will do. Just took down a mr.e x5-star from mass medical and purple mtn majesty from humboldt. Yours are right up there so props on genes and breeding. Pretty pumped to see what else you come up with


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Dark-one (Sep 8, 2020)

Cobs copper candy at about 42 days in flower ,


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Dark-one (Sep 10, 2020)

Sweet, that's awesome man. I am going to try and do some breeding myself. Very curious about it all and excited to try it. You definitely deserve some props man


----------



## jacoscience (Sep 10, 2020)

Are there any strains left that are orange/ citrus? It seems like you went very banana happy lol not a bad thing I love some banana strains but really love oranges


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)

jacoscience said:


> Are there any strains left that are orange/ citrus? It seems like you went very banana happy lol not a bad thing I love some banana strains but really love oranges


You're right. I fell in love w/ Banana Punchsicle.  But a good portion of the releases were orange bent. Southern Oranges just sold out again. Double Banana Dub has a free 5 pack of Citrus Blast attached. The next drop will have a limited re-release of Sweet Dixie included [ Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi ].


----------



## jacoscience (Sep 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You're right. I fell in love w/ Banana Punchsicle.  But a good portion of the releases were orange bent. Southern Oranges just sold out again. Double Banana Dub has a free 5 pack of Citrus Blast attached. The next drop will have a limited re-release of Sweet Dixie included [ Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi ].


Is the next drop going to have some more oranges mixed in? All your stuff looks amazing, going to get that banana dub. Is that citrus blast feminized or regular beans?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)

jacoscience said:


> Is the next drop going to have some more oranges mixed in? All your stuff looks amazing, going to get that banana dub. Is that citrus blast feminized or regular beans?


Just the Sweet Dixie.

Citrus Blast is a 5 pack regular freebie.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Update on my brisco girls I got 2 purple banana cake and a southern orange 
Pbc 
Pbc #2
Southern orange


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Update on my brisco girls I got 2 purple banana cake and a southern orange
> Pbc View attachment 4681241View attachment 4681245
> Pbc #2View attachment 4681246View attachment 4681244
> Southern orange View attachment 4681242View attachment 4681243


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 15, 2020)

Dammit. I found this thread too late. Hey @Amos Otis what are the chances that I'd find some banana terps in the Banana Crack or Double Banana Dub? I think those are the only regular banana packs left. been collecting banana strains and hoping to go on hunt this winter. Also Fionas Crack sounds fire!

Edit: Or should I wait for another drop/restock? That Banana Punchsicle has my attention


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2020)

lambchopedd said:


> Dammit. I found this thread too late. Hey @Amos Otis what are the chances that I'd find some banana terps in the Banana Crack or Double Banana Dub? I think those are the only regular banana packs left. been collecting banana strains and hoping to go on hunt this winter. Also Fionas Crack sounds fire!
> 
> Edit: Or should I wait for another drop/restock? That Banana Punchsicle has my attention


Of the 2 regs, Double Banana Dub has 1/2 banana in both parents; the Banana Crack is [Banana og x Purple Punch] x [Raspberry Goji x Jelly Pie] - a terp fest for sure, but a banana pheno would be less likely.

I'll know by Thanksgiving if there are viable Banana Punchsicle fem seeds.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 16, 2020)

Just grabbed the Banana Crack. Man I <3 paydays


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 18, 2020)

Got my Banana Crack today and the freebiw was Copper candy instead of Sweet Dixie which I already have 20 of so that was good. 2 seeds in the bag tho and wondering if fem or reg? Never heard of these ones yet. I'm guessing reg?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2020)

This was posted on another forum by CannabisCafe, who gave me permission to post elsewhere. Very well done video, featuring a couple of Brisco strains. Enjoy !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Got my Banana Crack today and the freebiw was Copper candy instead of Sweet Dixie which I already have 20 of so that was good. 2 seeds in the bag tho and wondering if fem or reg? Never heard of these ones yet. I'm guessing reg?


Those are fems, Cob's Copper Candy, made by @CoB_nUt . Here's what mom looked like.


----------



## Slobberhose (Sep 20, 2020)

Washed some Vampira's and got the nicest smelling hash I've ever come across. 30g gave me 3.7g. Coulda pushed it harder but I didn't wanna beat it up. This was a test run to check returns, got a big project coming soon!


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey, that copper candy finished and got to try some. Looovving it man. Great smooth smoke, great flavor and after taste. Nice overall buzz .


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2020)

Dark-one said:


> Hey, that copper candy finished and got to try some. Looovving it man. Great smooth smoke, great flavor and after taste. Nice overall buzz .


Glad you enjoy it, amigo. If you want to keep her around, make some seeds or clone the next ones - they're all gone for good.


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 23, 2020)

What's best way to go about making fem seeds? Or just breeding regular?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2020)

Dark-one said:


> What's best way to go about making fem seeds? Or just breeding regular?


Since Copper Candy are fem seeds, you'll only be able to continue the line by making more fems. If you do regs, you'll have to find a male from another strain that you believe will match up with similar traits. Here's the guide for making fems I've used w/ success. Scroll down about half the page to find it. 






Schwaggy P's Random Stuff


Sorry if my questions have been gone over. I wish I had time to go thru the thread thoroughly. My wife is epileptic and my kid has bad ptsd. I've dealt with phsychosis(I probably spelt that wrong) for a year at a whack. It's almost ruined my family. I got 3 awesome kids but they go thru a lot...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Dark-one (Sep 23, 2020)

Do I just got a female with coloital silver? Make it grow male flowerS and pollinate another copper candy female?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2020)

Dark-one said:


> Do I just got a female with coloital silver? Make it grow male flowerS and pollinate another copper candy female?


Colloidal silver works well, also. You can pollinate another plant, or take clones and use one to pollinate the others.


----------



## Slobberhose (Sep 23, 2020)

This is what I'm doing with Vampira's, pollinated 2 clones with SOC and SBB, gonna do a Vampira's x Icy Grape cross the next run.

Also gonna breed some more straight Vampira's as I really do love that plant, I think it has great potential as a hash plant too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2020)

Slobberhose said:


> This is what I'm doing with Vampira's, pollinated 2 clones with SOC and SBB, gonna do a Vampira's x Icy Grape cross the next run.
> 
> Also gonna breed some more straight Vampira's as I really do love that plant, I think it has great potential as a hash plant too.


For real, Vampira's got some good blood in her genetics ....... 2... 3... 4 .....ba da boom.

Is the Icy Grape from Copa Genetics?


----------



## Slobberhose (Sep 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> For real, Vampira's got some good blood in her genetics ....... 2... 3... 4 .....ba da boom.
> 
> Is the Icy Grape from Copa Genetics?


Sure is, a good buddy ran Vampira's outdoor and said they're the most trouble free ladies he has in his garden. I'll try and grab a cpl pics when I go help him trim.


----------



## pudge_walker (Sep 27, 2020)

Heres some big black bananas almost finishing off their flower, sorry for the blurple but you can tell theres some nice colors coming in. Smells like a dispensary here


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2020)

pudge_walker said:


> Heres some big black bananas almost finishing off their flower, sorry for the blurple but you can tell theres some nice colors coming in. Smells like a dispensary here View attachment 4696873


Beauty! How many days past flip is she?


----------



## pudge_walker (Sep 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Beauty! How many days past flip is she?


I started her and a copper orgi in the middle of another grow because i was curious to see how they would grow 12/12 from seed, and i was also anxious to try these buds out. She started throwing pistils and stretching 46 days ago. I should take some progress pics of copper but banana is the clear winner, she was about 2 feet tall around 4 weeks after germination which surprised me given there was no veg time. Copper didnt stretch for another 3 weeks after and her buds are just now coming out shes probably only 20 or so days into flower. Both are standing tall and pretty about to reach 3 feet


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 27, 2020)

My two purple banana cakes r almost done


----------



## Slobberhose (Sep 27, 2020)

This thing has been beat up by wind, rain, and pests but it's still got big ol frosty buds lol.
This is from my buddy's small outdoor garden, this Vampira's has been through absolute hell but it's still packing on frost. Can't reccomend this strain enough a lot of his garden ended up suffering from bud rot from the brutal humidifier here, but this plant has done great. That main cola is the size of my arm.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Sep 27, 2020)

pudge_walker said:


> Heres some big black bananas almost finishing off their flower, sorry for the blurple but you can tell theres some nice colors coming in. Smells like a dispensary here View attachment 4696873


Are there any banana Terps coming through?


----------



## pudge_walker (Sep 27, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Are there any banana Terps coming through?


Hard to tell, both the plants are very pungent so the smells are mixing quite a bit, should get a better idea when its time for the axe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2020)

Sweet Dixie @ 36 days pf.


----------



## BriceyG (Sep 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Sweet Dixie @ 36 days pf.
> 
> View attachment 4698465View attachment 4698466View attachment 4698467


How is the smell? Looking to have a discreet grow in the near future and I’m looking for something very sweet/fruity. I missed all of the banana varieties


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bubba's Crack 
Copper Orgi S1 
Vera Gemini

Added these from dcseedexchange today for 102$ and free shipping. Good value. Decided to run 4 copper orgi next run starting in about a month. Finishing a run currently.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2020)

BriceyG said:


> How is the smell? Looking to have a discreet grow in the near future and I’m looking for something very sweet/fruity. I missed all of the banana varieties


The banana crosses most always move fast, but there will be more in the future.

This particular Sweet Dixie pictured is putting out a mild fruit cocktail scent atm. I'd say mostly citrus, but there's an unmistaken raspberry scent in there.



Southside112 said:


> Bubba's Crack
> Copper Orgi S1
> Vera Gemini
> 
> Added these from dcseedexchange today for 102$ and free shipping. Good value. Decided to run 4 copper orgi next run starting in about a month. Finishing a run currently.


----------



## pudge_walker (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey @amos what are Big black bananas genetics? Getting some nice purple hues on the fan leaves near the stalk was wondering if they might carry over to the bud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2020)

pudge_walker said:


> Hey @amos what are Big black bananas genetics? Getting some nice purple hues on the fan leaves near the stalk was wondering if they might carry over to the bud.


Heisenbeans' Black Banana Cookies x Big Bananas [ mixed reversed pollen from Black Banana Cookies and Honest Genetics' Banana Punchsicle]. You're gonna dig that one, amigo.


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 3, 2020)

@Amos Otis Finally remembered where I saw your profile pic before. Just watched some Adventures of Brisco County Jr. Goooooood shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> @Amos Otis Finally remembered where I saw your profile pic before. Just watched some Adventures of Brisco County Jr. Goooooood shit.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Oct 4, 2020)

I loved that show.


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Here r a couple pics before harvest and after.still not done so back to trim jail lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2020)

7 of 9 bud @ 38 days.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tito#1 said:


> Here r a couple pics before harvest and after.still not done so back to trim jail lol


Looks like you caught an apparition in photo 4 !!


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Looks like you caught an apparition in photo 4 !!


Oh shit I didn't know


----------



## pudge_walker (Oct 8, 2020)

Heres the top of my big black banana plant, sadly i had to toss the entire plant. I found small patches of bud rot across the entire plant, just a reminder for all that if youre gonna grow some dense ass nugs to get some good circulation, mine was sufficient enough for other plants but not one this dense. My biggest take away is to pay close attention to the pistils, At first glance they looked like they were getting mature but in reality they were dying


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 8, 2020)

Cobs Copper Candy... day something or other... 

Absolutely brilliant smell to this gal... starts all pepper and spice then when your rub the buds it's sweet sweet candy


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Cobs Copper Candy... day something or other... View attachment 4708244View attachment 4708246View attachment 4708247View attachment 4708248
> 
> Absolutely brilliant smell to this gal... starts all pepper and spice then when your rub the buds it's sweet sweet candy


Got some of those beans. Like what I'm seeing. Good job.


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 11, 2020)

2 topanga bananas and 2 kelly maxwell's, little experiment I got going, not flower shots but seedlings are cute too. The one kelly just broke soil this morning the others are about 3 days old. Thanks for the affordable beans @Amos Otis, first time purchase and first grow in many years


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2020)

Dank Budz said:


> 2 topanga bananas and 2 kelly maxwell's, little experiment I got going, not flower shots but seedlings are cute too. The one kelly just broke soil this morning the others are about 3 days old. Thanks for the affordable beans @Amos Otis, first time purchase and first grow in many years


It's a pleasure, amigo, and big thanks to Paul for stocking beans that won't wreck your budget. Welcome back to the grower community.


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> It's a pleasure, amigo, and big thanks to Paul for stocking beans that won't wreck your budget. Welcome back to the grower community.


Yes, huge shout out to Paul, great experience, easy payment and shipped in 3 days, couldn't be happier, will be a return customer


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 11, 2020)

Dank Budz said:


> Yes, huge shout out to Paul, great experience, easy payment and shipped in 3 days, couldn't be happier, will be a return customer


Dc is excellent. Ol' Paul N Chucker is the man.


----------



## corgitron (Oct 24, 2020)

Amos, just rustled up the last of the Sweet Dixie at Paul's Ranch. Y'all keep up the good work!
Can't stop me if you've heard it but I'm leaving this here.

Why did the cowboy want a corgi?
He wanted to get a long little doggy!!!


----------



## KK26 (Oct 24, 2020)

Can someone please direct me to where I can find the Brisco bargain seeds for a browse through and do they ship to UK?


----------



## corgitron (Oct 24, 2020)

I got mine at DC seed exchange. I'm not sure about international shipping policies.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 25, 2020)

corgitron said:


> I got mine at DC seed exchange. I'm not sure about international shipping policies.


Would have give them a try for a change but DCS has stopped overseas shipping which includes the UK.

Not overly keen on USA strains because they always come with a silly exaggerated price tag but Brisco Beans are very reasonably priced and look very nice.

I was after some fems but after contacting @Amos Otis and reading the DSC shipping policies it looks like I won't be able to get my hands on any seeds.

Bit of a bummer but never mind.

Thanks @Amos Otis for your contact and info. 

Personally I'd just stick 5 fems in the post, person to person and be happy for the international attention but that's me. Like bud buddies do everyday on here with seeds and clones. 

It's really fine though, I do get the complications involved. 

Thanks again


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Personally I'd just stick 5 fems in the post, person to person and be happy for the international attention but that's me. Like bud buddies do everyday on here with seeds and clones.


I honor my agreement with the retailer. It's as simple as that. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## KK26 (Oct 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I honor my agreement with the retailer. It's as simple as that. Thanks for your interest.


No worries and as I said in my previous post "It's really fine though, I do get the complications involved". 

Tha ks


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 25, 2020)

Some Cobs Copper Candy harvest pics.... super dense nugs and sneaky big yielder, lots of golf ball size and larger lowers, added up fast


----------



## corgitron (Oct 26, 2020)

Just a random thought. If you crossed sweet dixie with a trainwreck you could call it "dixie wrecked." Hahahah it's just got a nice ring to it hahahahah


----------



## BaRabus (Oct 27, 2020)

I got the 2 Topanga Bananas (fem) as Bonus for buying the 

Vera Gemini....from DC Exchange...

I will be growing these on my next grow... I had to buy the pack cause it may not be there in March..lol

I am interested in the Vera Gemini Strain...


Dank Budz said:


> 2 topanga bananas


----------



## corgitron (Nov 3, 2020)

Finally got the dos jellies cracked 5/5. I will be doing a grow and tell on a couple forums / servers. Point I'm going to make is you can grow fire without breaking the bank.


----------



## Goldleaf76 (Nov 17, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Some Cobs Copper Candy harvest pics.... super dense nugs and sneaky big yielder, lots of golf ball size and larger lowers, added up fastView attachment 4725276View attachment 4725278View attachment 4725279


How long you let them cook for


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 17, 2020)

Goldleaf76 said:


> How long you let them cook for


I think 65ish days? I don't keep very good track of that stuff to be honest haha


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)

Southern Bananas [ Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie] day 38.





Males of Southern Bananas are preparing to hit clones of this Banana Punchsicle [38 days].


----------



## corgitron (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you brisco for having restock available for Paul's sale.


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Copper orgi!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)

Southern Bananas day 48



Banana Punchsicle day 48


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Southern Bananas day 48
> 
> View attachment 4759102
> 
> ...


This will definitely be on the list!


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 7, 2020)

Some kelly maxwell week 2ish I'm not so good at keeping track


----------



## OVH (Dec 9, 2020)

Really digging the structure and stem rub smell so far on this dubble sundae x raspberry goji! (I think that was the cross... someone feel free to correct me) A lot of bud sites and not a lot of biomass! I just took a quick picture today.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> This one has held up well, and it's $10 off currently at Amazon. The one caution I would give is when you re-order labels, *do not* go with the cheaper generic labels, which are a *PIA* to get the backing off of. Get the genuine replacements rolls. They're worth double the savings you'd get.
> 
> *Brother P-touch, PTD210
> View attachment 4411489*


GOT A NEW ONE, gotta be same model or real close. dude who recomended it said he didn;t have issues with the cheaper refills. i guess i will find out because o ordered a 6 pack to get me started lol. i wil keep ur advice in mind though. thx. have to learn the thing so i can get inventory done and finally have easy peezy id on beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)

OVH said:


> Really digging the structure and stem rub smell so far on this dubble sundae x raspberry goji! (I think that was the cross... someone feel free to correct me) A lot of bud sites and not a lot of biomass! I just took a quick picture today. View attachment 4764332


Beauty. Dubble Crack is Dubble Sundae x Fiona's Crack [ Raspberry Goji x Jelly Pie ].



Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> GOT A NEW ONE, gotta be same model or real close. dude who recomended it said he didn;t have issues with the cheaper refills. i guess i will find out because o ordered a 6 pack to get me started lol. i wil keep ur advice in mind though. thx. have to learn the thing so i can get inventory done and finally have easy peezy id on beans.


I've since found that there's a couple generic refills that do fine, just not the very cheapest.


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 14, 2020)

Kelly really starting to throw down, has a putrid funk on the nose and sweet berries on stem rub she's not the prettiest due to grower error and a pest problem, outdoor organic


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

Happy to say I just snagged the last pack of Copper Orgi S1 fems from DCSE.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Happy to say I just snagged the last pack of Copper Orgi S1 fems from DCSE.


Hey, man, good to see you back on RIU. @CoB_nUt did a fine job on making those, and that is indeed the last pack. History suggests you'll dig those - thanks for supporting DCSE.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, man, good to see you back on RIU. @CoB_nUt did a fine job on making those, and that is indeed the last pack. History suggests you'll dig those - thanks for supporting DCSE.


I've been meaning to support more of the yokels I know from around here and make my first order from DCSE for a long time now. If there were more fems available I would have bought more, tried to add a second pack of Copper Orgi, which is how I found out I was at the bottom of the barrel.

I got busy with real life and having a job, life has been weirdly good, but I had to shift gears for a while.

I'm really excited to try the results of your work with @CoB_nUt 

The Copper Orgi testers I ran from you were fire but I didn't grow them like they deserved. Still sitting on some Orgi F2s.

I'll do better this time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got busy with real life and having a job, life has been weirdly good, but I had to shift gears for a while.


I grok. It sucks when life interrupts a perfectly fine existence. Last I heard, @CoB_nUt is on an extended leave for the same reason. Hopefully he'll pick up on your vibe, and follow you back. You never want to lose the good guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like I made the right choice snagging a pack of those Fionas Crack...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like I made the right choice snagging a pack of those Fionas Crack...


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4769710


Any specific phenotypes to look out for?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Any specific phenotypes to look out for?


It's made w/ Jelly Pie and Raspberry Goji. Lots of good stuff going in makes all kinds of good stuff coming out. By all means, post your progress here.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 16, 2020)

Front left plant is a beautiful chem d x boo.
Front right is Brisco's cobs copper candy.
Back 2 are Brisco's copper orgi s1.
3x3 tent grow with timber 2vl and 240w Samsung qb. Also supplementing uvb and ir. Cheers.

They Just finished stretch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

Southern Bananas


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4769700
> 
> View attachment 4769701
> 
> View attachment 4769703


What's the strain, amigo?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What's the strain, amigo?


Hey! wassup, broski? That's Banana Punchsicle. I call it the star clone because I have two phenos, and that's the mark I made to identify the taller, black purplish one. It's gonna be hit with Southern Bananas to get a BP bx by the end of Jan I hope. 

What's shakin' in your place of the planet?

Southern Bananas


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey! wassup, broski? That's Banana Punchsicle. I call it the star clone because I have two phenos, and that's the mark I made to identify the taller, black purplish one. It's gonna be hit with Southern Bananas to get a BP bx by the end of Jan I hope.
> 
> What's shakin' in your place of the planet?
> 
> ...


Very cool. She looks really nice and that bx should turn out as good or better. Nice plants, man. 

Not too much new over here. Going through the motions, you know.

Planning to give this Copper Orgi girl her 3rd run, after the new year. Still one of the tastiest and strongest in the garden. Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Very cool. She looks really nice and that bx should turn out as good or better. Nice plants, man.


If / when I get seeds in hand, I'll get some out to you, @Tito#1 , and a couple others. There's no tellin' how many Brisco beans were bought because of you guys. Probably all of the Copper Orgi. 

That's a gorgeous girl, amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)

Big Black Bananas day 51


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Southside112 (Dec 25, 2020)

Copper orgi @ 4 weeks flowering. Looking very nice with ample frost. 

Pheno 1 

Pheno 2


----------



## dbz (Dec 27, 2020)

Copper Orgi, just a little over 3 weeks since flip to 12/12, looks like nice sugar and stacking.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 27, 2020)

dbz said:


> Copper Orgi, just a little over 3 weeks of flowering, looks like nice sugar and stacking.
> 
> View attachment 4779276View attachment 4779277


I can see the resemblance in my plants. Very nice job.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2020)

IHG Rainbow Sherbet x Jelly Pie, clone taken @ day 56


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2020)

Took another * Banana Punchsicle down today @ 56 days.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cobs Copper Candy @ 4 weeks. Only growing Briscos beans for the first time. My specimen is more of an og leaner in structure and bud development compared to the Copper Orgi which to my eyes is a classic chem growth and bud pattern.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dosidope about week 4ish


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 3, 2021)

Wanted to share a couple pics of my cobs copper candy @ 35 days flowering. She is in my flower tent with 2 copper orgi and 1 chem d x boo from @Useful Seeds. The copper orgi are in the back and hard to photograph. The copper orgi are coming along slower than the copper candy and look to be a 10-11 week strain. The copper candy looks to be a 9-10 week strain. I had thrips and they did some leaf damage before I caught them. Cheers everyone, be safe. 


The copper candy is the front right plant and unfortunately suffered the most leaf damage from the thrips. Front left is the chem d x boo and the 2 in the back are copper orgi.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 4, 2021)

My topanga lady outdoors smells just like orange julius and mango I can't get enough of that smell, hey @Amos Otis any word on the next drop at dc? I missed the last one unfortunately. Here's kelly 1 and 2 shining outside


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> My topanga lady outdoors smells just like orange julius and mango I can't get enough of that smell, hey @Amos Otis any word on the next drop at dc? I missed the last one unfortunately. Here's kelly 1 and 2 shining outside


Things look on track for a few varieties come mid February.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 7, 2021)

Cobs copper candy popcorn buds looking fire.


Good size top

Copper orgi pheno 1

5.5 weeks flowering. Thanks @Amos Otis.


----------



## OVH (Jan 11, 2021)

@Amos Otis you psycho. I popped the whole 10 pack and have this female and she is a beauty. Absolutely reeks of sour candy and fuel, terp heavy. Better than girls I’ve gotten from $150 packs. Coated in frost. The “bargain” in Brisco’s bargain beans is no lie.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Prime example that a price tag doesnt mean you're getting something better. @Amos Otis drops fire and I recommend him to anyone whose wanting to dip their toes into regs but are unsure.


----------



## OVH (Jan 11, 2021)

Here is a little better picture of cola


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 14, 2021)

Got 2 Copper orgi going now. Here is my pheno 2 @ 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 14, 2021)

Here is a cobs copper candy @ 6 weeks. @Amos Otis where has cob nut been?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2021)

Last s o s I sent, he said work and family had begun to monopolize his time. That's one who's absence is definitely missed. Get back here, you rascal @CoB_nUt.

Your plants look glorious, amigo ! @Southside112


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 14, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Last s o s I sent, he said work and family had begun to monopolize his time. That's one who's absence is definitely missed. Get back here, you rascal @CoB_nUt.
> 
> Your plants look glorious, amigo ! @Southside112


Thanks for the info and thanks for the compliment. Excellent genetics bro. Great job.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 16, 2021)

This is the biggest cola in my 3x3. This bud is as big as a coke can. Cobs copper candy is the strain. 

All Brisco's bargain beans with the exception of the front left plant which is chem d x boo by @Useful Seeds.


----------



## corgitron (Jan 17, 2021)

Dos Jelly day 33


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2021)

corgitron said:


> Dos Jelly day 33


That's the first of those I've seen being run. That should make some tasty buds. One part Raspberry Goji, one part Black D.O.G., and dos parts jelly pie.


----------



## corgitron (Jan 17, 2021)

I popped 5, 2 got voted off island. 2 females 1 male. Easy to grow. Took lst and lollipop like champs. The raspberry goji dominates the nose.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 21, 2021)

Gonna go ahead and say it. Cobs copper candy is a huge yeilder. This is in 3 gallon fabric pot (soil). 

Anybody like popcorn? All I see is a bunch of joints. Lol. 

Only popped 1 cobs copper candy to find this huge yeilding beast. Excellent.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 24, 2021)

Accidental clone taken off kelly sitting outside flowering because I don't have a clone room lol


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 24, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Accidental clone taken off kelly sitting outside flowering because I don't have a clone room lol View attachment 4805530


That looks cool. Awesome colors.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Accidental clone taken off kelly sitting outside flowering because I don't have a clone room lol View attachment 4805530


How's mom? Kelly's got a cool genetic makeup.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 24, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> How's mom? Kelly's got a cool genetic makeup.
> 
> View attachment 4805863


Mom JUST got the axe, wanted to let her go a week or so longer but I've been in a losing battle to aphids so decided to pull her, all things considered, very late start, pests, grower error, minimal direct sun (6 hours or so a day) I think she did great, my pic taking skills tho idk, smaller side branch, tiny rock hard popcorn nugs, she wanted more sun for sure. Trichs where mostly cloudy with around 5% amber or more today


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2021)

My last 2 star clones of Banana Punchsicle are done at 8 weeks flat. The other clones will continue working on preservation. This strain has been in the tents the last 2 1/2 yrs; it's just a pleasure to run on every level.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

This bitch is special. I should have taken clones. SMH !!!!
@ cobs copper candy.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> My last 2 star clones of Banana Punchsicle are done at 8 weeks flat. The other clones will continue working on preservation. This strain has been in the tents the last 2 1/2 yrs; it's just a pleasure to run on every level.
> 
> View attachment 4807106


That’s one sexy plant!! 
Is that a Banana Og cross? Looks like a tight og bud


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> This bitch is special. I should have taken clones. SMH !!!!
> @ cobs copper candy.
> View attachment 4808495
> View attachment 4808497



Going to reveg?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Going to reveg?


Probably not. Like most of us I have too many beans to run. This was a really nice plant though. Going to be a great yeilder as well. Really checking all the boxes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> That’s one sexy plant!!
> Is that a Banana Og cross? Looks like a tight og bud


It's Banana Punchsicle by Honest Genetics. He used Banana OG in his Banana Cocktail, but the BP is said to be Banana Cream x Purple Punch, though he's never said what Banana Cream is as far as I know. Here's what he said in the description back in 2018:


*BANANA PUNCHSICLE - Banana Cream x Purple Punch(fem)

ALMOST OUT OF STOCK

Expected Yield: 3-4lbs per 1000W

Plant Spacing: 9-16 per light, less is better

Flowering Time: 8.5-9.5 weeks

Description: This strain put my brand on the map in Europe. A company in Barcelona started shelving it regularly in their dispensary and suddenly I was getting orders from every corner of Western Europe begging for Banana Punchsicle. And after awhile the rage got started on the East Coast here in the states too. Banana Punchsicle has gotten more people more excited about my brand than any other strains I have made. Scarlett might be the better overall seller but more people personally reach out to me to give pure thanks for breeding this strain than any other release to date. All I can say is you are all very welcome, I do this for the plant 

I only have a few packs left and then she’s gone forever outside the clone market, and people tend to hoard this one lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Probably not. Like most of us I have too many beans to run. This was a really nice plant though. Going to be a great yeilder as well. Really checking all the boxes.


Was that your last seed?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Was that your last seed?


No sir. Got 3 left I believe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> No sir. Got 3 left I believe.


I've got 6 - was gonna offer to split them w/ you if you were out.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got 6 - was gonna offer to split them w/ you if you were out.


What a generous offer. Thank you. Keep em and do something great with them. It's a very very good strain imo.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> It's Banana Punchsicle by Honest Genetics. He used Banana OG in his Banana Cocktail, but the BP is said to be Banana Cream x Purple Punch, though he's never said what Banana Cream is as far as I know. Here's what he said in the description back in 2018:
> 
> 
> *BANANA PUNCHSICLE - Banana Cream x Purple Punch(fem)
> ...


Holy that sounds tasty. Are they sold as Regs?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Holy that sounds tasty. Are they sold as Regs?


A timely question. 

I raised two batches of reversed BP pollen to make fems only to get a ton of impotent powder, which is the cause of the extended period of no product at the retailer. So I decided to go another route and do regs. In a few weeks a BX should be ready. It's the BP clone x Southern Banana [BP x Sweet Dixie ]. Going the extra miles to preserve this strain will be well worth the time and trouble. It's that good, imo.


----------



## Partyslayer1 (Jan 27, 2021)

CoB_nUt said:


> Brisco's Susie Diamond (Jelly Pie x Fireballs)
> View attachment 4371655
> View attachment 4371656 View attachment 4371658 View attachment 4371659 View attachment 4371660
> She stacks nicely!


I love the tomato cage idea to keep things "basically" upright. Cool, cool!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> A timely question.
> 
> I raised two batches of reversed BP pollen to make fems only to get a ton of impotent powder, which is the cause of the extended period of no product at the retailer. So I decided to go another route and do regs. In a few weeks a BX should be ready. It's the BP clone x Southern Banana [BP x Sweet Dixie ]. Going the extra miles to preserve this strain will be well worth the time and trouble. It's that good, imo.


Craft breeders are versatile. Hopefully your Bx gives the cross a little kick but maintains that look. Goof luck, I’ll be lurking.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> A timely question.
> 
> I raised two batches of reversed BP pollen to make fems only to get a ton of impotent powder, which is the cause of the extended period of no product at the retailer. So I decided to go another route and do regs. In a few weeks a BX should be ready. It's the BP clone x Southern Banana [BP x Sweet Dixie ]. Going the extra miles to preserve this strain will be well worth the time and trouble. It's that good, imo.


You should cross something straight up banana to the BP like banana punch from symbiotic then back cross that to the clone


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2021)

What's in the banana dub? Got two foxtailers, one skinny, and one bushier. Bushier one early test sweet creamier. Hoping the no yielders turn out fire aka universal weed rule, two skinnys are purty, but no meat to buds. Must be sensitive to something I'm doin. The bushy early trial has some kick to it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> You should cross something straight up banana to the BP like banana punch from symbiotic then back cross that to the clone


Another timely comment. 

Symbiotic's Banana Punch is not straight up banana, it's Banana OG x Purple Punch, which is the same makeup as Honest's Banana Cocktail. Wouldn't you know that I have several BC clones dusted with the Symbiotic pollen. Seeds should be ready the same time as the BPs. 

There are also clones of both waiting for the new seeds. The mission continues.

Banana Cocktail seeded with Banana Punch:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> What's in the banana dub?


Banana Dub is Heisenstein's Adub x Black Banana Cookies. I hit those with Southern Banana pollen [Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie] and released those beans as Double Banana Dub.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 27, 2021)

You move beans Amos? Or I gotta go through a middle man?


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Another timely comment.
> 
> Symbiotic's Banana Punch is not straight up banana, it's Banana OG x Purple Punch, which is the same makeup as Honest's Banana Cocktail. Wouldn't you know that I have several BC clones dusted with the Symbiotic pollen. Seeds should be ready the same time as the BPs.
> 
> ...


I meant straight up banana in the sense of Sweet Dixie being a berry / orange mix for the most part. Compared to outcrossing to banana punch that would give you a better chance at banana terps at least you'd think. So you basically made F2's between the same cross with two different names? Lol quite interesting. Was the banana cocktail fem? And did you just confirm you hit banana punchsicle with banana punch?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You move beans Amos? Or I gotta go through a middle man?


Everything goes to the best retailer in the business. I'd tell you who that is, but that would violate RIU's rules for non-advertisers. [google is your friend, in this case]. I can't emphasize enough how much I love @sunni  and this site.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Everything goes to the best retailer in the business. I'd tell you who that is, but that would violate RIU's rules for non-advertisers. [google is your friend, in this case]. I can't emphasize enough how much I love @Sunnyy and this site.


Well said.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> I meant straight up banana in the sense of Sweet Dixie being a berry / orange mix for the most part. Compared to outcrossing to banana punch that would give you a better chance at banana terps at least you'd think. So you basically made F2's between the same cross with two different names? Lol quite interesting. Was the banana cocktail fem? And did you just confirm you hit banana punchsicle with banana punch?


I'm not looking for banana terps, amigo - I've got that w/ the BPunchsicle but that strain has been gone for a couple of years. My intent is to save it as best I can.

If you took BPunchsicle and hit it with Sym's B punch, you'd have [banana cream x purple punch] x [banana og x purple punch]. The Symbiotic would add banana og, but that's not what I want.

Taking BPunchsicle x Southern Bananas [Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie] is 75% BPunchsicle, is it not? I'm no math genius or biologist, and I stay ripped, but I believe I'm on the right track...lol

When those beans exist, they'll be popped to find a Bpunchsicle favored male to dust the original Bpunchsicle clones I keep going, etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Was the banana cocktail fem? And did you just confirm you hit banana punchsicle with banana punch?


Yes, Honest's BC is fem, the Symbiotic;s are reg. I have a couple of Bpunchsicle clones in the tent with the Sym's, so there will be seeds of that, but it's likely a one and done cross.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jan 27, 2021)

Personally, and I think this goes for most people, when I buy a banana strain I want banana terps, ya know? That's not a terp profile you come by too often.

I think out crossing to another strain with banana in it to the BP would give you a better chance at a close representation of the banana punchsicle in reg form. As is it's gonna be muddled with all kinds of other flavors from agent orange, goji og, etc.


----------



## pudge_walker (Jan 27, 2021)

Big Black Bananas just started week 4 today, little bit of a potassium deficiency but working to correct it. Banana terps are coming in strong, house is about to smell like a candy shop


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2021)

Dub banana dub


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 1, 2021)

Cobs copper candy @ 66 days. Gorgeous girl. I love her. Lol.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2021)

Gotta give some love to the copper orgi. Got 2 distinctly different phenos @ 68 days. Both will need at least 75 days to finish. 

Pheno 1 

Pheno 2 

@Amos Otis you did good work on everything I've tried. You have a fan and a customer for life. Cheers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Gotta give some love to the copper orgi. Got 2 distinctly different phenos @ 68 days. Both will need at least 75 days to finish.
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4814715
> ...


I'm fortunate to have many skilled growers giving the Brisco beans space in their gardens. If I made advertising brochures, your pics would be heavily featured. Much thanks, amigo.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 3, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm fortunate to have many skilled growers giving the Brisco beans space in their gardens. If I made advertising brochures, your pics would be heavily featured. Much thanks, amigo.


Are you dropping anything else soon?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Are you dropping anything else soon?


Everything looks good for a few banana crosses at the first of next month.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2021)

Let me introduce you all to maybe the best pheno I've ever had the pleasure to grow out. It's cobs copper candy @ 69 days flowering.
What can I say she checks all the boxes.
Smell amazing
Big yeild check
Structure excellent
Looker hell yes.
I love her !! Wifey material right here.

This was a free seed !! Sleep on Brisco's bargain beans at your own peril !!


----------



## Polyuro (Feb 4, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Let me introduce you all to maybe the best pheno I've ever had the pleasure to grow out. It's cobs copper candy @ 69 days flowering.
> What can I say she checks all the boxes.
> Smell amazing
> Big yeild check
> ...


That would explain why I’ve never seen it for sale. Well done to the farmer and the chef!


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 4, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> That would explain why I’ve never seen it for sale. Well done to the farmer and the chef!


Brisco was giving them as freebies last year. Definitely fortunate to get a few. Thanks for the compliment. Check out Brisco's gear he always gives freebies.


----------



## Polyuro (Feb 4, 2021)

Got a freebie pack of dos jelly I’m gonna have to fast track now


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> That would explain why I’ve never seen it for sale. Well done to the farmer and the chef!


They were listed for sale 3 different times, in fact. When there wasn't enough left for a 4th drop, the remainder were parceled out for freebies. Have you subscribed to the retailer's newsletter?


----------



## Polyuro (Feb 4, 2021)

I haven’t but will do now. Looking forwards to your banana drop soon.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 13, 2021)

Looking good in here fellow bargain hunters. @BDGrows you ever pop those fiona's?
FC #5 was my favorite smoke of the last 2 years. Sadly, I didn't keep a cut and we've somehow misplaced our second pack. 
Sometimes I smell my grinder hoping those amazing jelly scents will magically reappear. Hammer potency, too.
If you got em, pop em!


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Everything looks good for a few banana crosses at the first of next month.


The dub dub had great banana cream terps, shit yield, but headstash quality..


----------



## Polyuro (Feb 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> The dub dub had great banana cream terps, shit yield, but headstash quality..


Looks like u need to feed more to your plants to increase that yeild. The last pic of the banana looked like she was hungry with a bunch of time left till chop.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Looks like u need to feed more to your plants to increase that yeild. The last pic of the banana looked like she was hungry with a bunch of time left till chop.


How bout these runtz next to it, they need some food? All strains get the same dose of food. Everyone of the dubs grew like that untopped. One left has more popcorns, but I figure it's the adub in the cross. One foxtailed like Mahomes hair without headband, . Great smoke, tho


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good in here fellow bargain hunters. @BDGrows you ever pop those fiona's?
> FC #5 was my favorite smoke of the last 2 years. Sadly, I didn't keep a cut and we've somehow misplaced our second pack.
> Sometimes I smell my grinder hoping those amazing jelly scents will magically reappear. Hammer potency, too.
> If you got em, pop em!


HEY ! Where the heckles have you been??

I've got a partner working on bringing back the Crack. So don't be a stranger, bromigo.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> HEY ! Where the heckles have you been??
> 
> I've got a partner working on bringing back the Crack. So don't be a stranger, bromigo.


Hey, bud! Took most of 2020 off to concentrate on family and work. Was a nice break, but I've really missed popping beans. 

Keep me posted on more crack. Hope to be around more.


----------



## pudge_walker (Feb 15, 2021)

Big black banana week 7


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 16, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey, bud! Took most of 2020 off to concentrate on family and work. Was a nice break, but I've really missed popping beans.
> 
> Keep me posted on more crack. Hope to be around more.


I did the same, but I'm back on my game again now. Good to see you around again!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 19, 2021)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I did the same, but I'm back on my game again now. Good to see you around again!


Thanks, Mike. Good to see you as well!

In Brisco news, popped the last two Fionas and a Copper Tony. All cracked fine, but no one is enjoying the cold.


----------



## fadedtee404 (Feb 19, 2021)

Gonna be cracking some bubba's crack beans soon, haven't seen any in this thread but the x has me really excited and these other strains look amazing I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You move beans Amos? Or I gotta go through a middle man?


Try Dcseedexchange. I heard they carry some great breeders!


----------



## Senokai (Feb 19, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Let me introduce you all to maybe the best pheno I've ever had the pleasure to grow out. It's cobs copper candy @ 69 days flowering.
> What can I say she checks all the boxes.
> Smell amazing
> Big yeild check
> ...


I'm drooling over here! Great work!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Try Dcseedexchange. I heard they carry some great breeders!



In any walk of life I try to eliminate the middle man at every turn.


----------



## OVH (Feb 22, 2021)

Dubble Crack round 2. Had some terps that would make your face sweat so took a clone and trained it. Great structure.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2021)

@corgitron how did the dos jelly turn out? Any finished pics, smoke report?


----------



## Polyuro (Mar 1, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @corgitron how did the dos jelly turn out? Any finished pics, smoke report?


I'll let u know in about 4 months. Time to hit the towel!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2021)

The new new. Already wet.
Quality beans at bargain prices AND custom wraps. Fuckin trailblazer. 
Thanks, bud!


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 10, 2021)

Ooouu how was the Banana Punchsicle bx'd @Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2021)

InfiniteIndo said:


> Ooouu how was the Banana Punchsicle bx'd @Amos Otis


Banana Punchsicle [star clone] x Southern Bananas [Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie]. JGG and Bubs got the fresh fresh.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Mar 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Banana Punchsicle [star clone] x Southern Bananas [Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie]. JGG and Bubs got the fresh fresh.


Oh yeah lol forgot about that. Can't wait to see if the bx puts out plants like your keeper


----------



## OVH (Mar 26, 2021)

coming right along!


----------



## migenetics (Mar 31, 2021)

Just restocked at dcseedexchange. I snagged the big black bananas, banana punch cocktail and banana cookies and chem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

migenetics said:


> Just restocked at dcseedexchange. I snagged the big black bananas, banana punch cocktail and banana cookies and chem.


You'll be set on papers for a bit.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 3, 2021)

Haha sweet papers dude! I just saw the restock last night so I grabbed a pack of all 6 strains. Love me sum nana.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Haha sweet papers dude! I just saw the restock last night so I grabbed a pack of all 6 strains. Love me sum nana.


That's awesome; much thanks. That means 30 seeds of the BPbx1 as well, and a 6 pack of wraps. Score !


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 5, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That's awesome; much thanks. That means 30 seeds of the BPbx1 as well, and a 6 pack of wraps. Score !


Fuck yeah man. That's pretty awesome of you to offer that as freebies! I have 20 of the Citrus Blast when I bought a few strains before. That will make 14 strains I have from BBB in total. I also have 2 of those Copper candy by Cobsnut that were freebies. I saw some pics of those recently and wow, those look amazing.


----------



## OVH (Apr 5, 2021)

Pretty fast flowering girl. She got the chop today at day 62! Cant wait to give it a smoke, always better the second round.


----------



## migenetics (Apr 6, 2021)

Got my beans yesterday and the big black banana seeds are frikken huge! Also came with freebies I didn't expect. Thanks brisco


----------



## fadedtree (Apr 17, 2021)

I got a Bubba's crack 12/12 from seed solocup, took to it really well as you can see. There's a sister reveging right now that's crazy smelling, fruity as hell with a nice bitterness in the back sometimes, so I think it's leaning towards the fiona's crack, but she's looking kinda crazy from the reveg from 12/12 from seed right now lol. She also had some lotus flower looking flower thing going on before the reveg, all swirly and shit, super cool. And btw the one shown is being grown by a shitty led from ebay for $40. The sister is under better conditions lol. But yeah this was off of 3 beans, the third that i popped was an amazing looking male to who I unfortunately had to say my adieux... Got a few other pack too, can't wait to try the banana cookies and chem, snagged some of those QUICKlike


----------



## wind_deva (Apr 24, 2021)

Curious about the Banana Sunrise freeby I received from the last order. Is it the same cross as the known cross by that name or one of yours?
I have Peg Bundy, Southern Oranges, and Citrus Blast going now. Trying to decide if I will do Brisco's Bananas this summer. Much appreciation!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2021)

wind_deva said:


> Curious about the Banana Sunrise freeby I received from the last order. Is it the same cross as the known cross by that name or one of yours?
> I have Peg Bundy, Southern Oranges, and Citrus Blast going now. Trying to decide if I will do Brisco's Bananas this summer. Much appreciation!


The Banana Sunrise freebie is Brisco's Southern Bananas [Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie]] x Banana Punch by Symbiotics. I had no idea someone already used the name, but not at all surprised.

I hope you'll post some reports as your grow moves along, especially of Peg Bundy. The Banana Punchsicle clone used in that is not the one used in the bx, but it was a tough choice. Rather than black spears of the star clone, this clone produced an abundance of orange colored golf ball nugs, hard as rocks. Much thanks for supporting DCSE !


----------



## wind_deva (Apr 24, 2021)

That makes more sense than what the genetics is with the same name. Now you have me wanting to grow the star clone seeds too.


----------



## Xxvenvenxx (May 4, 2021)

Any info on the banana sunrise? How many days for harvest etc


----------



## fadedtree (May 4, 2021)

Update on the cup, stinks so good. Gonna post some pics of the sis soon too.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2021)

Xxvenvenxx said:


> Any info on the banana sunrise? How many days for harvest etc


Both parents are reliable 60 - 65 day finishers, and the progeny should as well.


----------



## Slobberhose (May 6, 2021)

Cob's Copper Candy week 3 one stretchy girl and a squat plumper


----------



## Polyuro (May 8, 2021)

Dos jellies coming along. Just got a mullet. Short cut up top and left the long hair down low. Two have shown sex, both females. Look at the pistils on the littlest one


----------



## Cboat38 (May 8, 2021)

Man I’m really tempted to soak banana puch sickle was trying to wait till mid summer to test some new lights but shit


----------



## Cboat38 (May 10, 2021)

I couldn’t help it going to save punch sickle until I get more since they ain’t for sale..oh yeah I soaked several more cultivars and none well one other had monkey balls size seeds like so


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2021)

Just got some fire in the mailbox. Many thanks amigo.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 10, 2021)

I have limited room and I am already overcrowded in my veg and flower tents but after seeing the pictures of the big black bananas, I popped one of those and one mrs. Peel. Those big black banana seeds are huge! Amos, any thoughts on the mrs. Peel. I haven't heard much about it, I only saw a grow report on another Forum but that was it.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 12, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> I couldn’t help it going to save punch sickle until I get more since they ain’t for sale..oh yeah I soaked several more cultivars and none well one other had monkey balls size seeds like soView attachment 4898169


Good germ rate


----------



## Slobberhose (May 14, 2021)

Easy growing so far.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 1, 2021)

Snagged four new strains of BBB at DCSE today. Buttered Bananas F1, Buttered Cowbell F1, Money Tree, and Orange Greases. I saw they each come with a freebie 5 pack of Texas Butter too.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 4, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Both parents are reliable 60 - 65 day finishers, and the progeny should as well.
> [/QUOTE You know anything about this one different pheno out of 4 banana punch cocktail the stem rub way fruitier then the others


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 4, 2021)

I think I've got one with those leaves, as well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 5, 2021)

@Cboat38 Not quite as thin as yours. Banana punchsicle bx #1:

#2 has had some issues, but she's coming out of it. Definitely more like your other 3. Bpbx #2:
Neither have a very strong smell, atm.


----------



## fadedtree (Jun 5, 2021)

First one is the cup, still going. Second is the revegged Godzilla looking one. I'm inexperienced as you can probably tell from my leaves but got damn am i excited for these two.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2021)

3 copper chem f2 females. 3/3 female this time around. Was hoping for a male or two to pick from but not this round.


----------



## Tikbalang (Jun 27, 2021)

Picked up a pack of buttered cowbell on impulse, I think the SNL skit reference did it,LOL. After looking at some of BBB grows here, looking forward to this run. If anyone has run this and doesn’t mind taking a few to give some feedback it would be appreciated. Not a lot of details on DCSE. Curious about pheno varieties, finish time, finicky or easy, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Picked up a pack of buttered cowbell on impulse, I think the SNL skit reference did it,LOL. After looking at some of BBB grows here, looking forward to this run. If anyone has run this and doesn’t mind taking a few to give some feedback it would be appreciated. Not a lot of details on DCSE. Curious about pheno varieties, finish time, finicky or easy, etc.
> Thanks.


It's new, so you'll be one of the first to run it. More Cowbell is terrific, stoney smoke. The plant tends to be on the floppy side, usually needing support. This is where the Texas Butter should contribute, as it is stout and sturdy, the smoke more to a sour cream taste than banana, but subtle. The ideal pheno will have the cookie stone and taste of the MC with the sturdiness and yield of the TB. Thanks for your support of DCSE.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I have limited room and I am already overcrowded in my veg and flower tents but after seeing the pictures of the big black bananas, I popped one of those and one mrs. Peel. Those big black banana seeds are huge! Amos, any thoughts on the mrs. Peel. I haven't heard much about it, I only saw a grow report on another Forum but that was it.


Sorry for missing this post earlier. Mrs Peel is Southern Bananas [ Banana Punchsicle x Sweet Dixie] x Big Bananas blended pollen of Banana Punchsicle and Black Banana Cookies. With the benefit of hindsight, it seems that it's most likely strictly a dust of BBC, as later uses of the BP pollen produced no results. 

The BBC used was the only seed of 6 that popped from the Heisebeans pack and lived, but it was a terrific plant and smoke. Nute sensitive, but colorful, great tasting buds with good potency. My favorite Heisenbeans strain. Southern Bananas sometimes leans toward orange, but you can detect banana in the mix. It's a good match with the BBC, as it's a happy and easy grower. Both parents are quick finishers.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks Amos.


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2021)

Orgi F1


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 5, 2021)

So.... Been a rough while.... Knee surgery, sickness, infant... Popped the Dos Jellies about 4 months ago. Tortured them from for days on end in 1 gals with no water, food or love! Over and over and over and over. And they are still alive! Just transplanted and will move to flower soon. Think they will get right back on track. Apologies to the chef. Life's a peach.

Will keep updates coming.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

Copper chem f2 gifted seeds from Amos.
Just getting started hard to get a smell off her atm


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 11, 2021)

Good rebound on the Dos Jellies. Gave them a nice trim and will wine and dine them now. Need to clean now... 

Gonna be over 7 months old at chop. Mature sophisticated ladies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tikbalang (Jul 21, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4948562


One of my favorite stages of flower.
Where can I get one?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> One of my favorite stages of flower.
> Where can I get one?


Just made a few for me and some friends. If they were retailed, I suspect the necessary price tag would dissuade most people to purchase one. Would make cool prizes on places that have contests and promos.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Aug 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Just made a few for me and some friends. If they were retailed, I suspect the necessary price tag would dissuade most people to purchase one. Would make cool prizes on places that have contests and promos.


I MADE SHIRTS like that off a picture of my bitches sire. they were done by the folks who did the business card deal 250 cards... hold on i have their box next to the tv. VISTAPRINT.COM ; Custom T-shirts Printing: Design Your Own Shirt | Vistaprint


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 2, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> I MADE SHIRTS like that off a picture of my bitches sire. they were done by the folks who did the business card deal 250 cards... hold on i have their box next to the tv. VISTAPRINT.COM ; Custom T-shirts Printing: Design Your Own Shirt | Vistaprint


I'm so glad I HELD ON while u went to the tv to get the box. lololol. Vistaprint?!?!?! No way...... Never heard of them before.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Here r a couple of banana punchsicle bx1 I got going out here the one on the left is a stinker


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 11, 2021)

Starberry and gmo for me plz. 


Which to soak first...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Starberry and gmo for me plz.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 11, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4963057


Hey do you price match?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey do you price match?


I never have. Most everyone else costs more.


----------



## Hitch (Aug 11, 2021)

Oooh new gear!


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 11, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I never have. Most everyone else costs more.


True


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Look like they r just about done with the stretch can't wait to see some flowers


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4963057


Got any pics of the creamsizzle you used? Got a few packs of that one and haven’t seen much of her


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Got any pics of the creamsizzle you used? Got a few packs of that one and haven’t seen much of her


I don't. If I remember correctly @Bubby'sndalab took a few nice pics of his. I've really liked 3 of 5 I've cracked. One never got going and was terminated early and another was mediocre, but the others made fine buds once they got in gear. The best one imo was cloned a few times for crosses; one was reversed to hit a Banana Punchsicle clone [ fingers crossed ].


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2021)

Coming soon:


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Aug 24, 2021)

Brisco's Bargain Beans
STARBERRY GOJI 
10 for 10​


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 24, 2021)

What’s in the county line diesel, think I got an email bout a new collab or something


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 24, 2021)

BrokenHoeFarms said:


> Brisco's Bargain Beans
> STARBERRY GOJI
> 10 for 10​View attachment 4972063


STARBERRY GOJI When where??


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Aug 24, 2021)

New New part of Brisco's Strawberry run 
Check out https://dcseedexchange.com/product-category/briscos-bargain-beans/?mc_cid=40379313ca&mc_eid=[9f8bf6ad58]


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> What’s in the county line diesel, think I got an email bout a new collab or something


As pictured, County Line's Diesel x Brisco's Orgi.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 25, 2021)

Lol curious as to the genetics of the diesel, but thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lol curious as to the genetics of the diesel, but thanks


The fog is often real in these parts, sorry. I reckon j james can clear that up over at the other place if it's still around.


----------



## J.James (Aug 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lol curious as to the genetics of the diesel, but thanks


*County Line Diesel*
(ECSD x Blue City Diesel)


This is the F3 used in the Brisco County Line project


----------



## J.James (Aug 25, 2021)

Here is the *Orgi F1 Reversal*, Open-air Pollination as always. 
Used Colloudial silver @ 50ppm and she reversed like a champ


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Aug 25, 2021)

J.James said:


> *County Line Diesel*
> (ECSD x Blue City Diesel)
> View attachment 4972590
> 
> ...


Love the color on her 
Very fine work


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 26, 2021)

Banana punch,more like banana piss! These girls stink like tropical funk very strong since veg and clones easy 4 weeks today


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Sep 12, 2021)

Starberry GOJI (10 up front)
Sorry for lights better pics soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2021)

Starberry Pie


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2021)

Mo' Swayze


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 14, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Mo' Swayze
> 
> View attachment 4987151View attachment 4987152


What’s orgi?


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 14, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> What’s orgi?


Nvm


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> What’s orgi?


A lot of fun after a Bangles concert ... back in the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2021)

Buttered Cowbell


----------



## Hitch (Sep 29, 2021)

Buttered Cowbell flower day 30


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 30, 2021)

Banana punch sickle 6 weeks today smells like fermented fruit


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2021)

She's back.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 30, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> She's back.
> 
> View attachment 4999085
> 
> View attachment 4999086


I need this . How can I acquire ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 1, 2021)

J.James said:


> *County Line Diesel*
> (ECSD x Blue City Diesel)
> View attachment 4972590
> 
> ...



She's looking pretty.

Consistent purple or temperature driven purple in flower ? 

What's she smell like ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> She's looking pretty.
> 
> Consistent purple or temperature driven purple in flower ?
> 
> What's she smell like ?


@J.James


----------



## J.James (Oct 1, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> She's looking pretty.
> 
> Consistent purple or temperature driven purple in flower ?
> 
> What's she smell like ?


The plant in the photo flowered high 70's lights off and low 90's lights on. Consistent purple hues but lower temperatures will drive it deeper into the plant. She puts off an open gas can in a dank basement smell, but the flavor of the curred flower has a slightly sweet blueberry with a rich diesel finish. Thank you for your kind words and interest in my work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2021)

Starberry Pie


----------



## Bigchief76 (Oct 13, 2021)

I’m about to run my first Brisco seeds Topanga Bananas. Can anyone who has run these give me a smoke report and what she was like to grow ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2021)

Bigchief76 said:


> I’m about to run my first Brisco seeds Topanga Bananas. Can anyone who has run these give me a smoke report and what she was like to grow ?


Topanga Canyon usually grow tall, with long, fat colas that can go up to 75 -80 days to finish, so hopefully you don't get one strongly leaning to that parent unless you're just wanting a big yield. But the Banana Punchsicle is a fantastic strain. It grows to medium height, with tight fat golfballs of buds that finish 55 - 62 days with a medium yield. So they're pretty much two opposites combined with the hope of finding a keeper that favors the BP smoke, but with the additional yield and solid structure of the TC.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2021)

To all thread followers:

I have been strongly reminded, again, that there is to be no discussion of, or references made to, obtaining Brisco's Bargain Beans in this thread. *EDIT: Or any other thread.*

Pictures of plants grown from or in the process of being grown from Brisco's Bargain Beans, and comments and discussions of the plants is permitted as I understand it.

So please refrain from, and remind me to refrain from, any discussion of or any references as to how, when, or where Brisco's Bargain Beans can be acquired, or anything else that can possibly be construed as 'spam' or free advertising.

If you have any doubt as to whether your post may be construed in any way of promoting sales or obtainment of Brisco's Bargain Beans through any means, please run it by a site moderator before posting, so as to keep the Brisco's Bargain Beans thread up and free of any controversy or TOS violations.

Thank you all for your understanding and willingness to continue to help keep the Brisco's Bargain Beans thread alive and available to all present and future viewers on RIU, which continues to be a considered source for general information regarding the various and plentiful aspects of the interaction of marijuana and humans.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 18, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> To all thread followers:
> 
> I have been strongly reminded, again, that there is to be no discussion of, or references made to, obtaining Brisco's Bargain Beans in this thread. *EDIT: Or any other thread.*


It pays the tax or else it gets the hose again?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2021)

Just trimmed and jarred banana punch sickle


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Just trimmed and jarred banana punch sickle View attachment 5013594View attachment 5013595


That strain makes rock hard nugs every time. Great job !


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2021)

Dinafem? Lol really? Can’t wait for those


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 22, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That strain makes rock hard nugs every time. Great job !


hard ass hell, I could’ve cut at 8 weeks but wanted to wait on her roommate to finish. I believe I will do better with the clones though we’ll see!


----------



## Hitch (Oct 22, 2021)

And why does the breeder have to police his/her own thread? He didn’t start it. I swear this site is just an archive anymore.


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 22, 2021)

Hitch said:


> And why does the breeder have to police his/her own thread? He didn’t start it. I swear this site is just an archive anymore.


I have learned a lot over the years from this site but the community that was here keeping things rolling got tired of the bs and moved on. It sucks cause a lot of good folks can be found here it's just how often will they actually log in or will they ever log back in.


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 22, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That strain makes rock hard nugs every time. Great job !


I agree 100%. unfortunate for me it resulted in some bud rot but I still ended up with some fire has a sweet creamy smell


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Dinafem? Lol really? Can’t wait for those


For real. Time is short for the ancient ones, I know, but you'll have to hang on just a while longer, old dude.



*Dinafems Original Strawberry Cough Description*

This American strain was developed in New York State by the breeder Kyle Kushman, a renowned breeder and grower. The name means “strawberry cough”, it is quite expectorant and tastes like Strawberry.

A common friend of Kyle Kushman and Dinafem offered to bring us this delicious genetics from NYC so we could try it and develop seeds. Obviously we could not refuse such offer. We tested it several times, and loved it so much, that one of our breeders considers it one of his all-times top 5 favorites.

The genetic base is composed of a Sativa strain with a strong Haze component called Cough, and an Indica strain called Strawberry, which brings the fruity sweet taste of strawberries. The sativa hybrid predominance leads to a vigorous plant that grows well, but keeps a balanced structure, with short internodal distances. It blooms in just nine weeks and it has a very powerful, clean and long lasting effect. In addition, tastes sweet and fruity, like strawberries, and yields like an Indica, making it a perfect hybrid that brings together the best of each of the two lines with which it has been created.

Original strawberry cough × Original strawberry cough
Indoor flowering: 65 days
Outdoor harvest: Mid-late October
Indoor yield: 625 g/m2
Outdoor height: 3m


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey Amos, seen some critical plus at the club this weekend and thought of yourself. But I dint try any.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Hey Amos, seen some critical plus at the club this weekend and thought of yourself. But I dint try any.


Did you lose your cup?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2021)

Same strawberry as Reds new drop?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Same strawberry as Reds new drop?


No. Thanks for bumping up the thread.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2021)

Just trying to help out lolol. Who’s work are we gonna showcase next?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Just trying to help out lolol. Who’s work are we gonna showcase next?


Only fair to do yours. When's the drop?


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 28, 2021)

Three little Mo growin in a row.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 30, 2021)

Buttered Cowbell @ 61 days from flip


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Nov 1, 2021)

Confirmed 4 girls
They are some strong girls, I have not been kind. Expecting some fire 
Was gonna cull all males but couldn't. I ended up keeping #1 funky, thick stem, and never skipped a beat.( no matter what I did)


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 2, 2021)

A couple of the female line country line diesel x orgi


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 5, 2021)

Fiona's crack #8 starting week 4. Pretty frosty. Smell is sweet, slightly fruity and maybe minty. I like, but can't place it yet.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 5, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> For real. Time is short for the ancient ones, I know, but you'll have to hang on just a while longer, old dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strawberry Cough seems to do really well in hybrids, some phenos of "strawberry Daiquiri" I grew by TGA were top notch in flavor and potency.


----------



## J.James (Nov 10, 2021)

*Brisco County Line* Grown by *Lakegrow



Orgi S1 *Grown by* Lakegrow *


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Nov 10, 2021)

STARBERRY GOJI

One for the ladies 

Ginger Grant


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Nov 10, 2021)

J.James said:


> *Brisco County Line* Grown by *Lakegrow
> 
> View attachment 5025725
> 
> ...


I love that magenta color in the pistils 
Just does something for me.
Thanks for sharing those


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Nov 21, 2021)

STARBERRY GOJI


----------



## J.James (Nov 29, 2021)

*Brisco County Line* Grown by @H.A.F
*



Orgi S1 *Grown by @H.A.F


----------



## J.James (Dec 6, 2021)

Flower Week 8 for Lakegrow's Growroom

*Brisco County Line*


*Orgi S1
*


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Lookin nice! Orgi s1 were sold out at dcse.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lookin nice! Orgi s1 were sold out at dcse.


That status will change very soon.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That status will change very soon.


Yay!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2021)

Campbell County Cough at 20 days past flip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2021)

Big Smith


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 17, 2021)

Country line diesel X orgi


----------



## J.James (Dec 17, 2021)

*Brisco County Line* Grown by *HAF





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2021)

J.James said:


> *Brisco County Line* Grown by *HAF
> 
> View attachment 5048832
> 
> ...


Only two of those left at retail. Will they be available at https://countylinegenetics.com/ ?


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2021)

Got my eye on 7 different packs, no lie. Will wait on Orgi S1 restock to decide on a few.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 19, 2021)

A few older crosses done by the legend Amos, Dank Sinatra x Hibernate.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 21, 2021)

A little bit of Buttered Cowbell. Clone harvested 12/12 day 64. This stuff gets me stoney stoned. Will run again. Kudos.


----------



## 18six50 (Dec 24, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lookin nice! Orgi s1 were sold out at dcse.


I must have grabbed the last pack. I've been wanting to try something from him for a while and saw these, great picture, whoever took that shot should get a cookie. LOL


----------



## higher self (Dec 25, 2021)

Orgi s1 back in stock. Was a lil mad I didn't wait bc I had to place a 2nd order from the one I made earlier. Thankfully used the coupon code to get free shipping. Thanks @Amos Otis looking forward to these!


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2021)

Yessir! The freebies sound fire AF! Might run those with Jaw's Banana Kush F10's


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2021)

durbanblue said:


> A few older crosses done by the legend Amos, Dank Sinatra x Hibernate.


Hey, amigo! How are you doing, and how are things in your part of the world?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2022)

Shucking fem seeds today w/ a couple of plants to go.


----------



## fatAngel (Jan 5, 2022)

I got these for Christmas! Let's go

Coast of maine stonington, led vegging


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2022)

TGA Space Dawg a couple days away from dropping gold dust.


----------



## Smorf (Jan 12, 2022)

*@Amos Otis *what are the plans for the TGA Space Dawg male if you don’t mind me asking?
The Mephisto Genetics Cosmic Queen auto has had me wanting Space Dawg beans more than anything else for a while now.
I’m really happy to see this male right now because I was just talking to a friend today about Space Dawg being hard to track down these days, then I see this post!
Funny how things work like that sometimes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2022)

Smorf said:


> *@Amos Otis *what are the plans for the TGA Space Dawg male if you don’t mind me asking?
> The Mephisto Genetics Cosmic Queen auto has had me wanting Space Dawg beans more than anything else for a while now.
> I’m really happy to see this male right now because I was just talking to a friend today about Space Dawg being hard to track down these days, then I see this post!
> Funny how things work like that sometimes.


It's the darnedest thing. Last year I popped my last 5 TGA Ripped Bubba with intentions of F2s and got all females, so I could only make a cross. This year I drop my last 5 Space Dawg with the same intentions, and get 5 males. The one posted is the best in a close race. So the revised plan is to hit a nice Apollo 11 x Genius by @Useful Seeds gifted by good friend @Bubby'sndalab , There will be plenty of leftover pollen, so will then hit the F1s down the line, etc.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2022)

Reversed Brisco's Purple Banana Cake just about done.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2022)

Orgi


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2022)

Purple Banana Cake bud run @40 days p/f.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Feb 13, 2022)

Got two different phenos here love them both


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 14, 2022)

Alright the GLG promo peaked my interest. Campbell county cough and starberry gogi will be my first BBB. Time to read through the thread for reports on those two. Stoked on the freebies too


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Feb 14, 2022)

I grew out some Starberry GOJI.
I did a poor job. But got some super frosty little nugs with great taste and stone.
I hope to revisit them soon as I made f2.

The Campbell County Cough is dinafem and hazeman strawberry coughs crossed together. Good luck on the giveaway tons of fire. Over 30 unopened packs.
DC seed exchange is also participating in the giveaway.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2022)

Mo' Swayze, posted on IG by Daniel Dobson, posted here w/ permission.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 18, 2022)

BrokenHoeFarms said:


> I grew out some Starberry GOJI.
> I did a poor job. But got some super frosty little nugs with great taste and stone.
> I hope to revisit them soon as I made f2.
> 
> ...


$80 for 60+ seeds is pretty crazy.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 23, 2022)

Just ordered Buttered Bananas with Texas butter f2 freebies. Incredible price point. Much respect to Amos Otis.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Feb 23, 2022)

Some updates on the ladies I think they are stacking up nicely 

Ginger Grant pics coming tomorrow


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## spaceshot1 (Feb 24, 2022)

I AM HERE FOR THE CONTEST

I thought I posted yesterday about it. I don't have my package yet. I bought some beans for the Valentines Day promotion.


----------



## spaceshot1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hitch said:


> $80 for 60+ seeds is pretty crazy.


plus if you win the contest, you'll have another 30 packs


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2022)

spaceshot1 said:


> plus if you win the contest, you'll have another 30 packs


Thanks. When your package arrives, follow the instructions on the entry card to find the correct location where the contest is being held.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 24, 2022)

Was 


spaceshot1 said:


> I AM HERE FOR THE CONTEST
> 
> I thought I posted yesterday about it. I don't have my package yet. I bought some beans for the Valentines Day promotion.


Was it deleted? Jesus was that necessary? It didn't give out any links or mention any other sites. Isn't Brisco's represented by GLG, a paid rollitup advertiser? This is an active promotion at GLG.

Not trying to beef with an admin, honestly trying to understand the “line”, which sometimes feels like a moving target.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2022)

Starberry Candy being grown by @jpockets 420


----------



## Hitch (Mar 20, 2022)

Campbell County Cough (Brisco's) @ 8 weeks, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Mar 24, 2022)

Warning  possible ice 
Grape Pie x Jelly Pie 
Red Ripple


----------



## Hitch (Mar 27, 2022)

Campbell County Cough @ 9 weeks today, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Apr 1, 2022)

Starberry Cough


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Apr 1, 2022)

Ripple Red


----------



## Hitch (Apr 3, 2022)

Campbell County Cough @ 10 weeks today, 12/12 from seed.

Yes the Strawberry is there. Especially after handling her, it lingers on your hands.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Apr 14, 2022)

Starberry Cough
Artificial Strawberry Candy (not that gross hard candy, the good strawberry)


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Apr 16, 2022)

Brisco\'s Bargain Beans


Now entering its fourth year, Brisco’s Bargain Beans has established itself as the industry leader in providing top-flight genetics at affordable prices. You can find Amos on Instagram and Rollitup, but mostly at phenohunter.org, the internet’s coolest weed hangout!




dcseedexchange.com




Look what's dropping  
Get some


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. When your package arrives, follow the instructions on the entry card to find the correct location where the contest is being held.


You got a 420 code yet


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> You got a 420 code yet


Not yet. If you're signed up for the newsletters, you won't miss it.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 18, 2022)

No more cash app?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 18, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> No more cash app?


I assume you’re referring to DCSE?

No that lasted like a week and cashapp shut it down.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hitch said:


> I assume you’re referring to DCSE?
> 
> No that lasted like a week and cashapp shut it down.


Damn


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2022)

Blue Guava. First of the Alluring Babes of Brisco fem collection. Coming soon.


----------



## nuskool89 (May 18, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Blue Guava. First of the Alluring Babes of Brisco fem collection. Coming soon.View attachment 5135549


will GLG be getting the Brisco fems?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> will GLG be getting the Brisco fems?


 I haven't talked to @Bad Dawg about those yet. They're going to be an all fem sister brand to the reg Bargain Beans. A drop with several selections is a couple of months away.


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 19, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't talked to @Bad Dawg about those yet. They're going to be an all fem sister brand to the reg Bargain Beans. A drop with several selections is a couple of months away.


We look forward to talking to you about the new gear . We’re currently trying to recover from the long days of the 420 promo. Looking forward to a long weekend and a holiday. Hope things are going good @Amos Otis


----------



## MannyPacs (May 19, 2022)

Just a crazy idea.. u guys should Collab and make some fem bad dog freebies


----------



## resinhead (May 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Just a crazy idea.. u guys should Collab and make some fem bad dog freebies


Bad Babes


----------



## Bad Dawg (May 19, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Just a crazy idea.. u guys should Collab and make some fem bad dog freebies


I actually made some Run Away Bride #4 Fem pollen last year and hit RAB#4 and RAB #6 but they both finish early. So none of the seeds were ripe and would not germinate. I will revisit this. I want some of my seeds in fem form so I can run them when I retire. I have been keeping clones year round for at least 25 years.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Bad Babes


Sounds right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## BaRabus (May 19, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Blue Guava. First of the Alluring Babes of Brisco fem collection. Coming soon.View attachment 5135549


Please keep me posted...I am signed up for the newsletter..but I miss them sometimes...


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 20, 2022)

@Amos Otis which newsletter are you talking about? I get emails from DCSE but I'd like to make sure I'm ready when your fems are ready so whatever gets me the info I'd like that please. Thank you. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @Amos Otis which newsletter are you talking about? I get emails from DCSE but I'd like to make sure I'm ready when your fems are ready so whatever gets me the info I'd like that please. Thank you. Really looking forward to it.


Great Lakes Genetics carries Brisco's, as well, so signing up for their update/announcement mails is a good idea. I appreciate your interest, amigo.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 21, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Great Lakes Genetics carries Brisco's, as well, so signing up for their update/announcement mails is a good idea. I appreciate your interest, amigo.


Thank you for the info. I will sign up for their newsletter for sure.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (May 21, 2022)

Brisco County Line fem @J.James @Amos Otis .


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 22, 2022)

Olivias Magic


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Olivias Magic
> View attachment 5137274


@Bad Dawg


----------



## Hitch (May 24, 2022)

Aww shit, what have we here?!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 26, 2022)

olvias Magic in her glory


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 29, 2022)

I just ordered some Lemon Albino fems from DCSE. I couldn't pass up the special going on. I haven't been able to find any info about it, but in sure it will be fire. I'm really excited for it based on what I've read about the Black Albino part of the cross. And the pictures look great. Anybody have anything about it to share? I'd be mucho appreciative for any info. Thank you in advance, and have a great weekend!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> I just ordered some Lemon Albino fems from DCSE. I couldn't pass up the special going on. I haven't been able to find any info about it, but in sure it will be fire. I'm really excited for it based on what I've read about the Black Albino part of the cross. And the pictures look great. Anybody have anything about it to share? I'd be mucho appreciative for any info. Thank you in advance, and have a great weekend!


Here's a link that'll give you access to several posts of a grow of Lemon Albino.



https://phenohunter.org/index.php?search/30580/&q=Lemon+Albino&c[users]=VAHomegrown&o=date


----------



## ChrispyCritter (May 29, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's a link that'll give you access to several posts of a grow of Lemon Albino.
> 
> 
> 
> https://phenohunter.org/index.php?search/30580/&q=Lemon+Albino&c[users]=VAHomegrown&o=date


Thank you @Amos Otis! Like I said I'm excited to grow these. You're a breeder that I follow AND you like good music. A combo that is sure to win. Thanks for taking time to send me the link. You are the man. I used to love watching Brisco County Jr. I speculate you did too. Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Thank you @Amos Otis! Like I said I'm excited to grow these. You're a breeder that I follow AND you like good music. A combo that is sure to win. Thanks for taking time to send me the link. You are the man. I used to love watching Brisco County Jr. I speculate you did too. Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


Thanks for the cool post, amigo. I own the DVD Brisco collection for a few years, and dust it off now and then. Pete Hutter slayed me - named a cross after him, and one after Dixie early on.


----------



## unomas (May 30, 2022)

@Amos Otis do you remember how Dosidope was? How similar is it to straight Dosidos? I’m very very close to picking up a pack of Lemon Dosidope…and maybe Lemon Albino too after seeing that link you posted


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2022)

unomas said:


> @Amos Otis do you remember how Dosidope was? How similar is it to straight Dosidos? I’m very very close to picking up a pack of Lemon Dosidope…and maybe Lemon Albino too after seeing that link you posted


Pete Hutter's Stash is IHG Dosidos x Copper Chem, then that was used to hit Dosidos bx1 by Honest Genetics, so there is a lot of Dosidos in the makeup of the resulting cross. The odds of finding a heavy Dosidos leaner in a pack then will be very good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2022)

Orgi S1 (2 in coco)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Orgi S1 (2 in coco)
> View attachment 5157966


Spelling you must learn, before Orgy you will have.

_Master Yoda_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Spelling you must learn, before Orgy you will have.
> 
> _Master Yoda_


I'm not familiar with Master Yoda, so if I missed the point [and probably did], excuse me. 

*G*oj*i *x Agent *Or*ange= Orgi.


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue Guava fems beast 

4 Blue Guava (fems) in front 
2 Purple Banana Cake (fems) in middle


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2022)

How long on waiting list?


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm a long time lurker but i figured now is the time to STEP INTO THE LIGHT. I have 2 copper orgi's growing outdoor.. Now one of them was placed outside early, maybe too early.. Both are doing well but i only really topped one... A bunch... Does anyone have any info on Copper Orgi? Like pheno's, bud taste, smell ect.. Hey pics are going to come, promise.. Thanks RIU fam..


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Aug 7, 2022)

Blue Guava


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2022)

One of the coming attractions.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 20, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> One of the coming attractions.
> 
> View attachment 5184386


Oooo when those drop


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Oooo when those drop


Somewhere around mid September. If you're subscribed to DCSE's newsletter you can't miss it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Sep 13, 2022)

Blue Guava
Overwhelming blueberry baked goodness


----------



## BrokenHoeFarms (Sep 13, 2022)

Purple Banana Cake


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 14, 2022)

I didn’t miss the blueberry cheese cake drop did I? But I do have three lemon wafers starting their first week of flower all vigorous and same smell, structure and ease to grow so far, I’m ready to see what these flowers are like


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I didn’t miss the blueberry cheese cake drop did I? But I do have three lemon wafers starting their first week of flower all vigorous and same smell, structure and ease to grow so far, I’m ready to see what these flowers are like


The Alluring Babes by Brisco drop was sent out yesterday. If you follow the newsletter of the seed distributor I cannot name here, you'll get a heads up before they go to market.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 14, 2022)

Cool


----------



## Palomar (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone have Campbell County going? Super leggy and taking her own sweet time. Fantastic fruity nose on her. Heavy buds forming, needing support. Any details on this one?

respect,
pal


----------



## Hitch (Sep 18, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Anyone have Campbell County going? Super leggy and taking her own sweet time. Fantastic fruity nose on her. Heavy buds forming, needing support. Any details on this one?
> 
> respect,
> pal


You can see my cut 2 pages back. I kept her. Strawberry-hazy terps in a good yielding plant that finishes reliably in 9 weeks from clone. High on my cut is a great, creative sativa high. Everyone who smokes some, wants some.

I have 4 clones that I’ll flip in the next week as I get ready to re-fire my flower room.

Good luck!


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 21, 2022)

Man this lemon wafer pheno #1 smells strong of pineapple and skunk a very exotic smell profile I had to take a couple clones hopefully she roots I never took clones this late but would kick myself if I didn’t at least try she’s 2 weeks today


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Man this lemon wafer pheno #1 smells strong of pineapple and skunk a very exotic smell profile I had to take a couple clones hopefully she roots I never took clones this late but would View attachment 5201146View attachment 5201148View attachment 5201149kick myself if I didn’t at least try she’s 2 weeks today


Beautiful work, amigo !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2022)

BrokenHoeFarms said:


> Purple Banana Cake
> View attachment 5197106View attachment 5197106View attachment 5197107View attachment 5197108View attachment 5197109


Big thanks, my friend, for always doing such a good job testing the Babes.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 21, 2022)

Ordered blueberry cheesecake but everything sounds scrumptious my wife is going to kill me [email protected]  lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 21, 2022)

Alright canceled cheese cake for blues


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2022)

Pussy Galore


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2022)

Blue Tarts, combining work by @HydroRed and @thenotsoesoteric .


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2022)

Hard not to try them at that price point. Well done


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 9, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Hard not to try them at that price point. Well done


agreed!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2022)

Strawberry Guava - D


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2022)

Blueberry Shortcake f2 x Blueberry Hashplant = Brisco's Blues.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 12, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Blueberry Shortcake f2 x Blueberry Hashplant = Brisco's Blues.
> 
> View attachment 5211593


Beautiful. How’s the blueberry terps?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Beautiful. How’s the blueberry terps?


It's hard to say. It's in the back of a 3 x 3 with 5 other 'Babes', and two of those are Blue Tarts and Berries [BBHP x Strawberry D-Lite]. I'll give her a good sniff in about 10 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2022)

Will chop Pussy Galore this weekend.


----------



## Mellow old School (Oct 22, 2022)

Very nice, Amos...


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 25, 2022)

Lemon wafer 7 weeks tomorrow, she still reeks of pineapple…. Malibu the pineapple rum is exactly what she smells like greasy and sticky asf!!!


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 25, 2022)

And she clones easy, going to monster crop the shit outta both clones


----------



## tardis (Oct 25, 2022)

I had to buy a few of these from the DC Seed Exchange because they were inexpensive with great pedigree. I'm happy to see this thread because these plants look fire. 

Green AcresStarberry CandySubSpace 11


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2022)

Chop day
Blue Tarts


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 6, 2022)

I can’t find ginger grant strain info anywhere! Anyone know?


----------



## Hitch (Nov 7, 2022)

heelzballer said:


> I can’t find ginger grant strain info anywhere! Anyone know?


Bodhi's forest queen x Irie's strawberry starburst I think


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 7, 2022)

If Amos liked it I guess that’s solid lineage. They’re definitely taking sweet time finishing lol. They should be done around 70 days


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2022)

heelzballer said:


> If Amos liked it I guess that’s solid lineage. They’re definitely taking sweet time finishing lol. They should be done around 70 days


The strawberry starburst typically leans to it's sativa side. It's a tasty, good yielding strain that made several excellent crosses. Post a pic if you can.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 8, 2022)

Sorry for lights on but gotta get some pics for you Amos. I’ll take some finished pics of buttered bananas too in a few days. These two ginger grant.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 8, 2022)

These are all buttered bananas 5 different phenotypes but fairly similar. One still in flower is mostly all white. Amos any advice on her is she special?!? Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2022)

heelzballer said:


> These are all buttered bananas 5 different phenotypes but fairly similar. One still in flower is mostly all white. Amos any advice on her is she special?!? Lol


Very much so. On another forum, an amigo named HBZ Farms has raved often about them. Here's a pic he posted.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 12, 2022)

Is Cordelia chase fem Amos? Heads up but unless I mismarked a plant I had one be a male


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2022)

heelzballer said:


> Is Cordelia chase fem Amos? Heads up but unless I mismarked a plant I had one be a male


I sure hope not. I popped 5, then finished one after they'd all indicated fem. Please keep me posted, and if so, they'll be pulled right away. She's the only one from the AB release made with a reversed Purple Banana Cake donor. Thanks for the heads up.

Cordelia


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 13, 2022)

2 diff blue guava.


----------



## oldtimes (Nov 21, 2022)

Hey Amos Otis- can you tell a bit about Green Acres and Strawberry Sundae?

about to test run some of each, cant find too much info.....

much obliged


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2022)

Strawberry Sundae is made with Cannarado's Sundae Sunset x Hazeman's Strawberry Cough. Depending on which is dominant, they can go 9 - 11 weeks after flip. Green Acres is made with Brisco's Black Mamba x Hogbackmagic's Punch Mamba [ Purple Punch x Black Mamba]. A great plant for big harvests, as it makes fat spears on sturdy, well supportive branches in 65 -70 days. The big harvest inspired the name.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 22, 2022)

Come on, admit it; you had those girls photographed at Glamor Shots.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2022)

This year, instead of a stocking filled with yawns, treat yourself or that special stoner on your gift list to a sweet assortment of Brisco Bargain Beans' SWAG packaged in a slick cotton-lined burlap sack. The Happy Sack is filled with a pack of Brisco's fine 78mm wraps, a monogrammed key clutch, a Brisco slicker, a Brisco lighter, and a 5 pack of unreleased or rare Brisco's Bargain Beans not available anywhere else.


----------



## oldtimes (Nov 22, 2022)

"Strawberry Sundae is made with Cannarado's Sundae Sunset x Hazeman's Strawberry Cough. Depending on which is dominant, they can go 9 - 11 weeks after flip. Green Acres is made with Brisco's Black Mamba x Hogbackmagic's Punch Mamba [ Purple Punch x Black Mamba]. A great plant for big harvests, as it makes fat spears on sturdy, well supportive branches in 65 -70 days. The big harvest inspired the name. "



Thank You sir


----------



## Derbud420 (Nov 23, 2022)

oldtimes said:


> Hey Amos Otis- can you tell a bit about Green Acres and Strawberry Sundae?
> 
> about to test run some of each, cant find too much info.....
> 
> much obliged


Got green acres as a freebee. Not popped yet


----------



## oldtimes (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah I got them as freebies as well....when trying to find out about black mamba it seems there are more than one strain with this name....is it the one with black domina/GDP ancestry?
I had some black domina in the 90s it was deadly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2022)

oldtimes said:


> Yeah I got them as freebies as well....when trying to find out about black mamba it seems there are more than one strain with this name....is it the one with black domina/GDP ancestry?
> I had some black domina in the 90s it was deadly.


Brisco's Black Mamba is made with Black D.O.G. by Humboldt Seed Co x GPS Jelly Pie.


----------



## oldtimes (Nov 30, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Brisco's Black Mamba is made with Black D.O.G. by Humboldt Seed Co x GPS Jelly Pie.
> 
> View attachment 5232327View attachment 5232328View attachment 5232329


Thanks again, from what I'm reading those sound like some great genes...thx again man.


----------



## Palomar (Dec 4, 2022)

Got me an alluring mail delivery, these will run early next year. Pussy Galore and Cordelia Chase… Thanks B!

respect,
pal


----------

